#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Помогите разобраться

## Хайам

Не могли бы вы это разъяснить ,что хотел сказать Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  :
_"Учение Дзогчен иначе называется Учением о самосовершенстве. Здесь имеется в виду, что самосовершенен сам человек. Целью Дзогчена не является достижение шуньяты, или пустоты. В буддизме же Сутр цель  это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"(с)_  данным высказыванием?

----------


## Чженсинь

> Не могли бы вы это разъяснить ,что хотел сказать Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  :
> _"Учение Дзогчен иначе называется Учением о самосовершенстве. Здесь имеется в виду, что самосовершенен сам человек. Целью Дзогчена не является достижение шуньяты, или пустоты. В буддизме же Сутр цель  это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"(с)_  данным высказыванием?


Формально, он хотел этим сказать, что цели у Сутр и Дзогчена - разные.
Однако, фраза вырвана из контекста и в дальнейшем, видимо, должно быть какое-то пояснение.
Это не из "Шестнадцати вопросов..."?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Это из "Дзогчен и дзен".
Похоже, что в этом месте под системой сутр Римпоче разумеет не всю сутрическую Махаяну, а именно систему Хашанга. В ней действительно целью является пустота как таковая, поэтому она и была "забракована" как ложная.
А вообще в системе Сутры, насколько я понимаю, постижение пустотности является скорее методом, чем целью.

----------

Хайам (01.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Не могли бы вы это разъяснить ,что хотел сказать Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  :
> _"Учение Дзогчен иначе называется Учением о самосовершенстве. Здесь имеется в виду, что самосовершенен сам человек. Целью Дзогчена не является достижение шуньяты, или пустоты. В буддизме же Сутр цель  это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"(с)_  данным высказыванием?


То, что истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене, не является только пустотой, как это считают в учениях Сутры.

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче
ЗЕРКАЛО ВЕЛИКОГО СОВЕРШЕНСТВА



> Состояние пустоты — это переживание, а при медитации бывает много разновидностей таких переживаний, не являющихся самим созерцанием. Некоторые говорят, что пустое пространство, которое бывает между двумя мыслями, и есть состояние созерцания. Они полагают, что созерцание означает всего лишь увеличение этого пустого пространства между мыслями. Некоторые думают так и пишут об этом, считая, что это и есть учение Будды. Но это вовсе не учение Будды. Пребывание в состоянии пустоты означает только то, что у вас есть это особое переживание. Думать, что все пустотно, и пребывать в этом состоянии — это всего лишь переживание пустоты, но оно еще очень далеко от пребывания в состоянии созерцания. *Подлинное созерцание означает пребывание в своем истинном состоянии. Истинное состояние включает в себя не только пустоту, но также и то, что мы называем движением. Поэтому если у вас нет способности воссоединяться с этим движением, пребывать в нем, то вы еще очень далеки от своего истинного состояния*.

----------


## Dondhup

"То, что истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене, не является только пустотой, как это считают в учениях Сутры."
В Учении сутр речь идет совсем о другой пустоте. Вы в совершенсе знаете Учение сутр а конкретно то что относиться к предмету - 100 000, 25 000, 8000 Праджняпарамиту?
Все Учение переданное через Майтрею и Учение преданное через Манджушри?

----------


## PampKin Head

> "То, что истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене, не является только пустотой, как это считают в учениях Сутры."
> В Учении сутр речь идет совсем о другой пустоте. Вы в совершенсе знаете Учение сутр а конкретно то что относиться к предмету - 100 000, 25 000, 8000 Праджняпарамиту?
> Все Учение переданное через Майтрею и Учение преданное через Манджушри?


В учении Сутр речь идет о Шуньяте - предмету любого цикла сутр Праджняпарамиты.

И Ригпа - это действительно не только Шуньята.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В Учении сутр речь идет совсем о другой пустоте.


Такая она или совсем другая - не об этом речь, а о том, что в Дзогчене (впрочем, как и в Тантре), говорится не только о пустоте.
 :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

Единство мудрости постижения пустоты и сострадания. И все  :Smilie: 
Воспориятие пустоты подразумевает абсолютный и относительный уровни.

----------


## Грег

> Единство мудрости постижения пустоты и сострадания. И все 
> Воспориятие пустоты подразумевает абсолютный и относительный уровни.


Dondhup, ну вы о Тантре вообще что-нидь знаете?

----------


## Dondhup

О какой такой тантре?  :Smilie: 

Про тантру "Солипсический Ракитинизм" я точно ничего не слышал  :Smilie:

----------

Aleksey L. (01.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> О какой такой тантре? 
> 
> Про тантру "Солипсический Ракитинизм" я точно ничего не слышал


Dondhup, речь в топике о том, как понять слова ННР, а не о том, что у меня в графе традиции написано.

----------


## Dondhup

А что ту непонятного
""Учение Дзогчен иначе называется Учением о самосовершенстве. Здесь имеется в виду, что самосовершенен сам человек. Целью Дзогчена не является достижение шуньяты, или пустоты. В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"
Целью Учения сутр не является достижением только абсолютной истины, есть еще и относительная. Будда воспринимает обе одновременно и непосредственно.


"Состояние пустоты — это переживание, а при медитации бывает много разновидностей таких переживаний, не являющихся самим созерцанием. Некоторые говорят, что пустое пространство, которое бывает между двумя мыслями, и есть состояние созерцания. Они полагают, что созерцание означает всего лишь увеличение этого пустого пространства между мыслями. Некоторые думают так и пишут об этом, считая, что это и есть учение Будды. Но это вовсе не учение Будды. Пребывание в состоянии пустоты означает только то, что у вас есть это особое переживание. Думать, что все пустотно, и пребывать в этом состоянии — это всего лишь переживание пустоты, но оно еще очень далеко от пребывания в состоянии созерцания. Подлинное созерцание означает пребывание в своем истинном состоянии. Истинное состояние включает в себя не только пустоту, но также и то, что мы называем движением. Поэтому если у вас нет способности воссоединяться с этим движением, пребывать в нем, то вы еще очень далеки от своего истинного состояния. "
Термине "движение" я в буддийской философии в таком контексте не встречал. В любом случае с точки зрения моего скромного понимания мадхьямики просангики предполагает одновременное непосредственное восприятия отсутствие самосущности всех вещей и явлений на абсолютном уровне и восприятие всех причин и условий на относительном.

----------


## Хайам

Спасибо всем.Но  хотелось бы обратить внимание на эти слова:
В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"(с)
Кто  ставит целью  Абсолютную Истину:Дзогчен или Сутры? :Confused: 
Я это вижу так...Дзогчен указывает о само совершенном состоянии,Сутры ведут к Абсолютной Истине.
И чтобы не ошибиться в толковании спрашиваю у вас ).

----------


## Dondhup

Согласно Абхисамаяаланкаре к абсолютной и относительной.

----------

Хайам (30.11.2008)

----------


## Хайам

> Согласно Абхисамаяаланкаре к абсолютной и относительной.


Следует ли сделать вывод ,что тот кто стремится к Абсолютной Истине должен практиковать Сутры?

----------


## Dondhup

Все зависит от способностей.

----------


## ullu

> Следует ли сделать вывод ,что тот кто стремится к Абсолютной Истине должен практиковать Сутры?


В Драгоценном сосуде это объясняется.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Термине "движение" я в буддийской философии в таком контексте не встречал. В любом случае с точки зрения моего скромного понимания мадхьямики просангики предполагает одновременное непосредственное восприятия отсутствие самосущности всех вещей и явлений на абсолютном уровне и восприятие всех причин и условий на относительном.


Тантрийские учения, в том числе и Дзогчен, не являются филосовскими учениями (по сути своей)
Поэтому, ни о каком "движении" в учениях Сутр (методе отречения) вы и не узнаете.

О движении, работе с пранами, энергией, визуализацией, преображением и самоосвобождением говорится только в Тантре и Дзогчене (если говорить о тибетской традиции).

----------


## Грег

> Спасибо всем.Но  хотелось бы обратить внимание на эти слова:
> В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"(с)
> Кто  ставит целью  Абсолютную Истину:Дзогчен или Сутры?
> Я это вижу так...Дзогчен указывает о само совершенном состоянии,Сутры ведут к Абсолютной Истине.
> И чтобы не ошибиться в толковании спрашиваю у вас ).


В Сутре, в виду двойствененого видения, исходят из того, что существует 2 истины - относительная и абсолютная.
В Дзогчене речь идёт с точки зрения истинного состояния в котором нет двойственного разделения на 2 истины. Поэтому в Дзогчене не говорится о постижении Абсолютной Истины. В нем "постигают" истинное состояние, которое находится за пределами 2-х истин.

КУКУШКА СОСТОЯНИЯ ПРИСУТСТВИЯ /часть 1/
Шесть ваджрных строк
Комментарий Чогяла Намхая Норбу Ринпоче
http://spiritual.ru/lib/qq1.html




> Если мы всегда относимся ко всему как к рассматриваемым нами внешним объектам, то не можем сказать, что природа многообразия недвойственна, ибо, если она недвойственна, почему же есть так много всего, что надо обсуждать и о чем спорить? Некоторые могут возразить: "Ну так что же, их абсолютная природа недвойственна, но в относительном смысле она не недвойственна". Но это соответствует системе Сутры. В учении же Дзогчен такое представление об относительном и абсолютном состоянии совершенно неприемлемо. Вам не нужны две истины, будто это две ноги для ходьбы: "Сейчас я ставлю вперед относительную ногу, а потом - абсолютную". Ведь это же двойственность. А двойственность всегда является основой перерождений.

----------


## Won Soeng

Судя по историям, когда в дзен идет речь о пустоте, речь идет о привязанности к пустоте. А искать отличия своей традиции от других это скорее форма маркетинга.

----------


## Грег

> Судя по историям, когда в дзен идет речь о пустоте, речь идет о привязанности к пустоте. А искать отличия своей традиции от других это скорее форма маркетинга.


Ну... как сказать... как сказать...
Если б они одно и то же продавали, тогда, наверное, да.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, продавать бесценную Дхарму по любой цене - все одно в убыток.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, продавать бесценную Дхарму по любой цене - все одно в убыток.


Вы же о маркетинге заговорили  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Тантрийские учения, в том числе и Дзогчен, не являются филосовскими учениями (по сути своей)
> Поэтому, ни о каком "движении" в учениях Сутр (методе отречения) вы и не встретите.
> 
> О движении, работе с пранами, энергией, визуализацией, преображением и самоосвобождением говорится только в Тантре и Дзогчене (если говорить о тибетской традиции).


Вы Сергей большой специалист по зогриму как я поcмотрю  :Smilie: 
Неужели на практике?
И чем де по Вашему концепция Абсолютной и относительной истине противоречит Ваджраяне  :Smilie: ? Или единства мудрости и сострадания?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"В Сутре, в виду двойствененого видения, исходят из того, что существует 2 истины - относительная и абсолютная.
В Дзогчене речь идёт с точки зрения истинного состояния в котором нет двойственного разделения на 2 истины. Поэтому в Дзогчене не говорится о постижении Абсолютной Истины. В нем "постигают" истинное состояние, которое находится за пределами 2-х истин."

Я Вас могу огорчит, в аннутара-йога тантре то же идет речь об Абсолютной и Относительной истинах. Другое дело как их понимать. И кстати в Абхисамаяаланкаре говориться что при достижении состояния Будды происходит одновременное восприятие Абсолютной и Относительной истин.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы же о маркетинге заговорили


Так ведь именно к тому и сказал. Что заниматься рекламой различий между традициями - это форма маркетинга, не самый достойный способ распространения Дхармы. Дзен стоит учиться у мастер Дзен, Дзогчен - у местера Дзогчен. Расхождения между традициями начались не сегодня и отменить эти различия уже нельзя. Когда учителя без пренебрежения говорят что-то о других традициях, порой лучше бы и они молчали, поскольку их слова как круги на воде разбегаются во все стороны, но не у всех, кто слушает, хватает уважения, каждый вкладывает собственную степень пренебрежения.

То начинаем разбирать отношение ЕСДЛ к христианству. Теперь ННР к дзен.

ЕСДЛ может чудесно научить тибетскому буддизму. ННР - дзогчен. 
Христианству нужно учиться у христиан, дзену у мастеров дзен.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Вообще то разбор различий по всем колесницам это дидактический приём, использующийся прямо с коренных тантр дзогчен. И также его использовал например Лонгченпа немало. ННР лишь продолжает методику традиции кама. Так что в чужой монастырь со своим житейским моралитэ стоит влезать лучше разбираясь в вопросе. Сидите у себя в дзен, ну и сидите?! Зачем вам узнавать кто что ещё думает..

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я Вас могу огорчит, в аннутара-йога тантре то же идет речь об Абсолютной и Относительной истинах. Другое дело как их понимать. И кстати в Абхисамаяаланкаре говориться что при достижении состояния Будды происходит одновременное восприятие Абсолютной и Относительной истин.


Dondhup, мы с вами находимся в разделе Дзогчен.
Поэтому, давайте будем в рассуждениях придерживаться взглядов Дзогчена.

----------


## Грег

> Вы Сергей большой специалист по зогриму как я поcмотрю 
> Неужели на практике?


В Дзогчене нет, как таковых, кьедрима и дзогрима.



> И чем де по Вашему концепция Абсолютной и относительной истине противоречит Ваджраяне ? Или единства мудрости и сострадания?


Какой из 9-ти колесниц?

PS. Заметте! - Я не говорил о противоречии.  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще то разбор различий по всем колесницам это дидактический приём, использующийся прямо с коренных тантр дзогчен. И также его использовал например Лонгченпа немало. ННР лишь продолжает методику традиции кама.


За эту часть сообщения - спасибо.




> Так что в чужой монастырь со своим житейским моралитэ стоит влезать лучше разбираясь в вопросе. Сидите у себя в дзен, ну и сидите?! Зачем вам узнавать кто что ещё думает..


Эта часть сообщения заслуживает дополнительного комментария, поскольку мне показалось, что Вы слегка раздражены, что ли. Я в общем не переживаю, что могу что-то узнать  :Smilie: 
Но возможно, что и дзогченпа не помешают дополнительные источники информации, когда заходит речь о том, что они обсуждают. Если все же помешал - простите.

----------


## Aleksey L.

показательный топик. всем спасибо

----------

Читтадхаммо (01.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, мы с вами находимся в разделе Дзогчен.
> Поэтому, давайте будем в рассуждениях придерживаться взглядов Дзогчена.


Собственно рассуждать больше не о чем. Если Вы обратите внимание на вышеизложенное, то заметите, что в изначальном топике речь шла об Учении Сутр и Дзогчене.

----------


## Грег

> Собственно рассуждать больше не о чем. Если Вы обратите внимание на вышеизложенное, то заметите, что в изначальном топике речь шла об Учении Сутр и Дзогчене.


В изначальном топике речь шла об учении Дзогчен, ибо анализировались слова *учителя Дзогчен*!, а не наши с вами. Напишите письмо с возмущениями ННР, если считаете, что он не то говорит.
Я не излагаю здесь собственных учений. Всё, что я здесь сказал, могу подтвердить цитатами из различных трудов различных учителей Дзогчен.

Попытайтесь всё-таки понять о чём говорит ННР, раз уж втягиваетесь в дискуссию.

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  Сидите у себя в дзен, ну и сидите?! Зачем вам узнавать кто что ещё думает..


Samadhi Undercover, вы всё-таки перегибаете переодически.
Вон и Ужж уж опять выводы сделал.  :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

> речь в топике о том, как понять слова ННР


Есть подозрение, что эти слова никак не понять, с т.зр. буддийского Дзогчен. Лучше всего спрашивать у саммого ННР. Где-то кто-то говорил, что ННР и не позиционирует себя как буддиста.




> анализировались слова учителя Дзогчен


Дзогчен Дзогчену, видать, рознь.




> О движении, работе с пранами, энергией, визуализацией, преображением и самоосвобождением говорится только в Тантре и Дзогчене (если говорить о тибетской традиции).


В Сутрах же говорится о дхармах, скандхах, аятанах и ниданах. О самоосвобождении, соответственно, тоже. Не о самоосвобождении пишется в Коране.

зы Не читайте ННР перед едой. Потеряете в весе.

----------

Dondhup (01.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Есть подозрение, что эти слова никак не понять, с т.зр. буддийского Дзогчен. Лучше всего спрашивать у саммого ННР. Где-то кто-то говорил, что ННР и не позиционирует себя как буддиста.


Ну почему же. На форуме есть его ученики. те, кто уже многно лет изучает и, главное, практикует Дзогчен.



> Дзогчен Дзогчену, видать, рознь.


Дзогчен, он и в Африке Дзогчен. Возмущаются и спорят, зачастую, те люди, которые к Дзогчену не имеют никакого отношения. Даже терминологией не владеют, не то чтобы уж понимать о чём речь.



> В Сутрах же говорится о дхармах, скандхах, аятанах и ниданах. О самоосвобождении, соответственно, тоже. Не о самоосвобождении пишется в Коране.


В Дзогчене речь идёт о "методе самоосвобождения". О методе!
В учениях Сутр - метод отречения, в Тантре - метод преображения, в Дзогчене - метод самоосвобождения.

В учениях Сутр смысл может быть одним, в Дзогчене - другим.
Как это может быть поясняет Далай-лама в своём труде "Далай-лама о Дзогчене":




> На своем собственном опыте я убедился в том, что любые термины следует понимать в рамках определенного контекста. Когда эти определения используются в учениях традиции Дзогчен, они имеют свое значение, а если вы встретили их в других источниках, значение может отличаться. Вы должны понимать, что у каждого термина есть некоторое общее значение, но смысловые оттенки могут варьировать в зависимости от контекста.
> ...
> 
> ...
> Мне кажется, что необходимо не только понимать разнообразие оттенков употребления каждого термина, но иметь представление о том, что они значат в разных контекстах. По крайней мере те, кто серьезно относится к практике, должны в этом разбираться. В любом случае, не только полезно, но и важно иметь хорошую интеллектуальную основу и знать особенности всех традиций и направлений Тибетского буддизма. Я сам в этом убедился, когда изучал различные оттенки смысла термина чистое осознание ригпа, которые имеются в учении Дзогчен. Это очень помогло мне глубже понять термин изначальный ум ясного света, который используется в традиции новых переводов. И наоборот, некоторые объяснения различных терминов, используемых в традиции новых переводов, оказали реальную помощь в понимании смысла некоторых дзогченовских терминов, например, цел тиролпа, потенциальность энергии и ее проявления. Такой несектарный подход очень эффективен.





> зы Не читайте ННР перед едой. Потеряете в весе.


Тем, кто не занимается и не планирует практиковать Дзогчен читать, наверное, не стоит.
Дабы не пудрить *себе* мозги.

----------


## Fritz

> В учениях Сутр смысл может быть одним, в Дзогчене - другим.


Нет уж, смысл должен быть один в учениях Сутр и будд. Дзогчена. Например, у "the table"  и "der Tisch" смысл один - "стол", а оттенки конечно разные, в голове читающего. 




> Дзогчен, он и в Африке Дзогчен. Возмущаются и спорят, зачастую, те люди, которые к Дзогчену не имеют никакого отношения. Даже терминологией не владеют, не то чтобы ужа даже понимать о чём речь.


А здесь что, налицо знание терминологии: 


> Учение Дзогчен иначе называется Учением о самосовершенстве. Здесь имеется в виду, что самосовершенен сам человек. Целью Дзогчена не является достижение шуньяты, или пустоты. В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину


 ? В Африке походу свой Дзогчен и свой Коран, не такой как в "буддизме Сутр".
Шуньята - это не пустота, а прилагательное пустой, ну или пустотность, хотя пустотность вроде как "шуньятва" звучит... Вобщем, пусть ННР сам с санскритом разбирается. ))) И с "буддизмом сутр" тоже.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> То начинаем разбирать отношение ЕСДЛ к христианству. Теперь ННР к дзен.


Действительно со времён Хэшанга у тибетцев укоренилось мнение, что методы Дзен ошибочны и утверждалось превосходство методов постепенной Сутры (в изложении Камалашилы) над непостепенными методами Чань и Дзен. Примерно такое же отношение прежде было и у меня, каюсь.  :Smilie:  Впрочем, сегодня это уже не так.

BTR,  могу вас заверить, что Ринпоче прекрасно относится к Дзен и даже включил более близкое ознакомление с методами Дзен в программу изучения СМС.

----------

Won Soeng (01.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

"Действительно со времён Шэханга у тибетцев укоренилось мнение, что методы Дзен ошибочны и утверждалось превосходство методов постепенной Сутры а ля Камалашила над не постепенными методами Чань и Дзен."
О Чань и Дзэн речь ни шла, только о том, что отбрасывая все концепции сразу мы не достигнем состояния Будды. В дзэне нет никаких концепций? 
Но 5 обетов - это концепция, Сутра Сердца - это то же концепция. 
А представить дзэн без обетов бюуддиста мирянина и Сутры Сердца достаточно сложно.
Если эта тема кажется неподходящей для некоторых ревнителей чистоты в разделе Дзогчен то можно перенести ее в другой раздел  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> В изначальном топике речь шла об учении Дзогчен, ибо анализировались слова *учителя Дзогчен*!, а не наши с вами. Напишите письмо с возмущениями ННР, если считаете, что он не то говорит.
> Я не излагаю здесь собственных учений. Всё, что я здесь сказал, могу подтвердить цитатами из различных трудов различных учителей Дзогчен.
> 
> Попытайтесь всё-таки понять о чём говорит ННР, раз уж втягиваетесь в дискуссию.


Прежде чем стать Учителем Дзхогчена Намхай Норбу Ринпоче если я не не ошибаюсь был учеником в Линии Сакья. Если Вы считаете что Дзогчен существует независмо от Учения Будды или кто то еше так считает, то это его право. Ньингмаписке Учителя тот же Патрул Ринпоче говорят что Дзогчен это Учение Быдды, передаваемое особым методом как и вся Ваджраяна.

Если слова противоречит Учению Будды не важно кто их сказал или скорее кто перевел или кто привел, а конкретно слова о том, что практика сутр ведет к познанию ТОЛЬКО АБСОЛЮТНОЙ ИСТИНЫ, что противоречит Абхисамаяаланкаре - шастре данной Буддой Майтрее, содержащей Учение всех сутр Праджнапармимты, то согласно традиции в которой я практикую необходимо их отбросить и опираться на Слово Будды. О Важраяне кстати заговорили первым Вы. А точнее "Dondhup, ну вы о Тантре вообще что-нидь знаете?" - я не знаток мантраяны, но то что я слышал не противоречит Учению сутр  :Smilie: 
И то что я знаю не дает мне право рассуждать о мантране на Публичном форуме. 
Прежде чем о Ваджраяне спрашивать хотя бы профиль посмотрели, на сайт сходили  :Smilie: 

Что касается возмущения, то его у меня нет, это диспут, а не рынок  :Wink: 
Если мои взгляда на то или иной аспект Учения расходятся с Вашими, то это не повод возмущаться.

----------


## Грег

> Нет уж, смысл должен быть один в учениях Сутр и будд. Дзогчена. Например, у "the table"  и "der Tisch" смысл один - "стол", а оттенки конечно разные, в голове читающего.


Я уже приводил мнение Далай ламы по поводу смысла в разных учениях.
Попробуйте почитать труды по Дзогчену Намкая Норбу Римпоче, Далай ламы, Лопона Тензина Намдака, Тулку Ургьена Римпоче, Тензина Вангьяла и др., если найдёте.
Можно будет узнать о чём говорится в Дзогчене.
И можно будет сравнить "Дзогчен от различных учителей и традиций", если нет доверия конкретно к словам ННР.



> А здесь что, налицо знание терминологии:  ? В Африке походу свой Дзогчен и свой Коран, не такой как в "буддизме Сутр".
> Шуньята - это не пустота, а прилагательное пустой, ну или пустотность, хотя пустотность вроде как "шуньятва" звучит... Вобщем, пусть ННР сам с санскритом разбирается. ))) И с "буддизмом сутр" тоже.


ННР получил полноценное буддийское (тибетской традиции) образование.
Это, не считая, исследовательской работы в итальянском университете.
Вы считаете ему не стоит доверять?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Что касается возмущения, то его у меня нет, это диспут, а не рынок 
> Если мои взгляда на то или иной аспект Учения расходятся с Вашими, то это не повод возмущаться.


Повторюсь - я не даю учений (тем более, основанных на собственных взглядах, по крайней мере стараюсь разобраться в смысле сказанного учителями) ни по тантре, ни по сутре, ни по Дзогчену.
Свои слова в данной теме основываю на высказывании учителей (и не только ННР).
Практически, всё вышесказанное могу "подтвердить" цитатами учителей.
Поэтому, ИМХО, для того, чтобы иметь какое-либо более-менее компетентное мнение по какому-либо вопросу, нужно, по крайней мере, разбираться в том, о чём там говорится.
Пока, ваши взгляды о Дзогчее вы описали как "то, что я слышал".
Но это всего лишь моё мнение такое.  :Wink: 

Теперь по топику - 
Что вы конкретно можете сказать о словах ННР в топике темы?

----------


## Грег

> Прежде чем стать Учителем Дзхогчена Намхай Норбу Ринпоче если я не не ошибаюсь был учеником в Линии Сакья. Если Вы считаете что Дзогчен существует независмо от Учения Будды или кто то еше так считает, то это его право. Ньингмаписке Учителя тот же Патрул Ринпоче говорят что Дзогчен это Учение Быдды, передаваемое особым методом как и вся Ваджраяна.


Dondhup, вы так говоорите, как-будто я вам какое-то учение своё хочу впарить  :Smilie: .

Где вы вообще нашли в этой теме мои слова о том о существовании Дзогчена  независмо от Учения Будд? :

Сам Намхай Норбу Ринпоче говорит, что не знает к какой школе принадлежит, потому, что получал учения и передачи от учителей всех школ, кажется.




> О Важраяне кстати заговорили первым Вы. А точнее "Dondhup, ну вы о Тантре вообще что-нидь знаете?" - я не знаток мантраяны, но то что я слышал не противоречит Учению сутр 
> ...


Конечно, это я говорил.
Дзогчен, всё же, относят к Ваджраяне, как полноценную самодостаточную колесницу.
Поэтому, и разговор имеет смысл вести с позиции высшей Тантры, Дзогчена и Махамудры. Но никак не с позиции учений Сутры, в которых вообще нет тантрийских понятий.

PS. И ещё раз повторю - я нигде не говорил, о расхождении смысла с Сутрами.
Но вот то, что в Тантре говорится о том, о чём не известно в учении Сутр - это очевидно.

----------


## Fritz

> Свои слова в данной теме основываю на высказывании учителей (и не только ННР).


Ну так объясните мне несчастному глубочайший смысл слов ННР, приведённых на старте топика. Вот они, напомню: 


> "Учение Дзогчен иначе называется Учением о самосовершенстве. Здесь имеется в виду, что самосовершенен сам человек. Целью Дзогчена не является достижение шуньяты, или пустоты. В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"(с)


От этих слов повеивает утратой ваджрной самайи, но я в Тантре не разбираюсь, поэтому могу ошибаться.

----------


## Fritz

> Но вот то, что в Тантре говорится о том, о чём не известно в учении Сутр - это очевидно.


Можете привести примеры, хотябы простые?

----------


## Грег

> Ну так объясните мне несчастному глубочайший смысл слов ННР, приведённых на старте топика. Вот они, напомню:


Я уже писал на эту тему. Перечитайте первую страницу.
Если что-то будет непонятно, я поясню свои слова, насколько смогу.



> От этих слов повеивает утратой ваджрной самайи, но я в Тантре не разбираюсь, поэтому могу ошибаться.


Ну, вам, наверное, виднее.  :Smilie: 
Но у меня больше доверия к ННР.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Можете привести примеры, хотябы простые?


Не вопрос!

Работа с пранами, энергией, визуализация и преображение.
Работа с объединением, но это уже к дзогриму, скорее, относится.
Ясный свет, Ригпа и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Действительно со времён Хэшанга у тибетцев укоренилось мнение, что методы Дзен ошибочны и утверждалось превосходство методов постепенной Сутры а ля Камалашила над непостепенными методами Чань и Дзен. Примерно такое же отношение прежде было и у меня, каюсь.  Впрочем, сегодня это уже не так.
> 
> BTR,  могу вас заверить, что Ринпоче прекрасно относится к Дзен и даже включил более близкое ознакомление с методами Дзен в программу изучения СМС.


Спасибо, в общем-то даже в разных школах дзен встречаются разные острые моменты взаимной критики, поэтому не удивительно, что такие мнения о дзен возникают в других традициях. Я в свою очередь прекрасно отношусь к Намкай Норбу Римпоче, и думаю, что он намного мягче относится к тому, что часто называют "популярным дзен", чем сами мастера-дзен  :Smilie:

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (01.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> ЕСДЛ может чудесно научить тибетскому буддизму. ННР - дзогчен. 
> ...


ЕСДЛ тоже даёт Дзогчен, хоть и редко.
А ННР получил полноценное тибетское образование и множество передач.
Так что, они оба могут научить всему, что входит в тибетскую традицию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Хайам

> а о том, что в Дзогчене (впрочем, как и в Тантре), говорится не только о пустоте.


Правильно ли я поняла ,что Дзогчен делает упор на постижение,пребывание  именно Ригпы(имхо производное "пустоты"),а не на сам источник?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В Сутрах же говорится о дхармах, скандхах, аятанах и ниданах. О самоосвобождении, соответственно, тоже. Не о самоосвобождении пишется в Коране...


Речь не о сутрах, как текстах, оставленных Буддой, а об учении Сутры, как методе отречения.

----------


## Грег

> Правильно ли я поняла ,что Дзогчен делает упор на постижение,пребывание  именно Ригпы(имхо производное "пустоты"),а не на сам источник?


В Дзогчене практика направлена на постижение истинного состояния - Ригпа.
И последущее развитие непрекращающегося пребывания в этом состоянии.
Ригпа - это не производное пустоты.
Ригпа (Ясный Свет, истинное состояние  и.д.) и есть источник всего.

----------


## Хайам

> В Дзогчене практика направлена на постижение истинного состояния - Ригпа.
> И последущее развитие непрекращающегося пребывания в этом состоянии.
> Ригпа - это не производное пустоты.
> Ригпа (Ясный Свет, истинное состояние  и.д.) и есть источник всего.


Простите ,но как же логика? Ригпа являясь Ясным Светом   есть проявление  _чего то_ .Это  _что то_  должно быть не проявленным ,не имеющим никаких  признаков(даже Света).При этом   это _что   то_ должно быть потенциальностью всего  :Cool: 

Дзогчен не учит  совокупности этого    _ что то_  и ригпы?

----------


## Fritz

> Работа с пранами, энергией, визуализация и преображение.
> Работа с объединением, но это уже к дзогриму, скорее, относится.
> Ясный свет, Ригпа и т.д.


Так ведь про прану и энергии можно найти и в Палийском Каноне, равно как про визуализации, объединение и преображение, правда, другими словами, "классическими". Ясный свет - синоним постижения шуньяты, т.е. освоения Учения о 12 ниданах. Ригпа тоже, только этот термин имеет методологический "оттенок". Какая ещё работа?  :Wink:  Которая не волк?))) Работы на камазе там нет?




> А ННР получил полноценное тибетское образование и множество передач.


Не похоже. Тибетское или буддийское?




> Ригпа (Ясный Свет, истинное состояние и.д.) и есть источник всего.


Вообще-то, источник всего - Боженька.

----------


## Хайам

> Просто возьми собачью морду в руки. Опустись на колени. Посмотри в глаза. Сходи за кормом. Наутро понюхай перчатки.


Просто заведите себе детей и не учите меня ,что мне делать.

----------


## Хайам

* Кумо* 

Вы  можите что то сказать по теме топика?
_Часто платят счастьем своей жизни за удовольствие высказать свое мнение.(с)_

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Не похоже. Тибетское или буддийское?


Да, Fritz, да,  :Smilie:  тибетское, самой что ни на есть буддийской направленности.

Не похоже?  :Smilie: 
У вас самого настоящее буддийское образование?
Давайте сравним.  :Wink: 

Кстати, обсуждение учителей - нарушение правил форума. Имейте это в виду.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Простите ,но как же логика? Ригпа являясь Ясным Светом   есть проявление  _чего то_ .Это  _что то_  должно быть не проявленным ,не имеющим никаких  признаков(даже Света).При этом   это _что   то_ должно быть потенциальностью всего 
> 
> Дзогчен не учит  совокупности этого    _ что то_  и ригпы?


Нет  :Smilie: .
Ригпа ни чем не является и Ясным светом она тоже не является.
Ясный свет - это тоже самое, что и Ригпа, но в других традициях.
Но!!! Тут нужно ещё раз перечитать слова Далай ламы (см. выше) о разных значениях терминов в различных контекстах и точно понимать когда и в каком значении употребляется тот или иной термин.

----------

Хайам (01.12.2008)

----------


## Хайам

> Я уже высказал все выше.
> 
>  И научитесь, наконец, писать по-русски.


Ваша личная оценка моей личности(моих знаний ,всего моего) не имеет никакого отношения к теме  этого под форума.Есть претензии ?Пишите в личку,потому что :
1)вы выставляете себя не в лучшем свете.
2)вы все равно этим ничего не добьетесь.
то есть как не посмотри везде вы в убытке.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Простите ,но как же логика? Ригпа являясь Ясным Светом   есть проявление  _чего то_ .Это  _что то_  должно быть не проявленным ,не имеющим никаких  признаков(даже Света).При этом   это _что   то_ должно быть потенциальностью всего 
> 
> Дзогчен не учит  совокупности этого    _ что то_  и ригпы?


Хайам, "должно быть" это императив, категория веры.
То о чем говорят, как о проявляющемся, говорят в терминах проявлений. Это не обязательно разное. Просто то, что проявляется не проявляется в отрыве от этих проявлений, и в своей потенциальности не обладает самобытием.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вообще-то, источник всего - Боженька.


Fritz, почитайте книги по Дзогчену и разберитесь где, когда, в каком значении и что именно употребляется.
Надоедает уже учавствовать в друхтысячелетнем споре о Дзогчене.
Это раздел Дзогчен, и обсуждается учение Дзогчен
Если вы считаете ерундой Дзогчен - это ваше дело, в данном разделе вам не обязательно появляться.
Но, ИМХО, для того, чтобы что-то обсуждать, нужно хотя бы основы этого предмета обсуждения изучить.

Почитайте книги для начала.
А то вы вопросы задаёте, а потом опровергаете ответ, ввиду того, что он не соответствует вашим представлениям.

----------


## Хайам

*Сергей Ракитин*
Ригпа и   Дхармадхату   это одно и тоже?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

1) Участник Кумо заблокирован на 7 дней за флуд.
2) Fritz - устное предупреждение. На форуме запрещена критика буддийских учителей и в частности сомнение в их образовании и самаях. Если у вас есть вопросы касающиеся ВАШЕГО НЕПОНИМАНИЯ - так их и формулируйте. В случае хотя бы ещё одного подобного сомнения будете заблокированы для начала на неделю без доп предупреждений.
3) ВСЕМ и в частности Хайам и представителям иных традиций: вам будет гораздо легче понимать термины и высказывания учителей дзогчен, если вы прежде обсуждения на форуме получше ознакомитесь с традицией, хотя бы почитав пару-тройку аутентичных текстов и наставлений. Нет никакого смысла размахивать своими ассоциациями и предубеждениями. Вам никто ничем не обязан.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене, *не является только пустотой, как это считают в учениях Сутры*.


Но позвольте! на основе метода Сутры можно выстроить полноценный путь махамудры, ведущий к постижению изначального ума ясного света. Как же можно утверждать, что истинное состояние согласно учению Сутры есть только путстота?
Помимо шаматхи в системе Сутры практикуется и випашьяна, поэтому нельзя утверждать, что в практике системы Сутры не используется движение ума. Очень даже используется, причем именно на стадии завершения.
Поэтому я и предположил, что в обсуждаемом отрывке речь идет о системе Хэшана. Тем более, что он и упоминается в предыдущих абзацах цитируемой работы.

----------

Fritz (01.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> *Сергей Ракитин*
> Ригпа и   Дхармадхату   это одно и тоже?


Тут, пожалуй, точно не подскажу.

Рекомендую прочитать книгу "Далай лама о Дзогчене":
http://www.dzogchen.ru/teach/texts/D...Dzogchene.html

Многое будет понятнее.

----------


## Грег

> Но позвольте! на основе метода Сутры можно выстроить полноценный путь махамудры, ведущий к постижению изначального ума ясного света.


Махамудра разная бывает.  :Wink: 



> Как же можно утверждать, что истинное состояние согласно учению Сутры есть только путстота?


Ну... тут для начала нужно определиться что именно мы имеем в виду, когда говорим "учения Сутры".



> Помимо шаматхи в системе Сутры практикуется и випашьяна, поэтому нельзя утверждать, что в практике системы Сутры не используется движение ума. 
> Очень даже используется, причем именно на стадии завершения.


 :EEK!:  На стадии завершения чего??? Вы о Дзогриме говорите? В Сутре?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На стадии завершения чего??? Вы о Дзогриме говорите? В Сутре?


Випашьяну вполне можно считать стадией завершения того, что подготовлено шаматхой.

----------

Fritz (01.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Випашьяну вполне можно считать стадией завершения того, что подготовлено шаматхой.


Так можно  считать или так и считается?
Можно вообще что хочешь считать.
Можно считать стадией завершения сдачу курсового проекта или получение докторской степени и т.д.  :Smilie:  
Но в в тибетской традиции (Тантре) стадией завершения (Дзогрим) считается совершенно другое.  :Smilie: 
И, более того, известно почему эта стадия называется именно стадией завершения.

PS. Кстати, а что подготовлено шаматхой?
К примеру, в Тантре, то что подготовлено шаматхой считается только началом того, что будет в Тантре (ну... это я так... своими словами).

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ладно, не стоит отвлекаться, это отдельная тема.
А не могли бы Вы наглядно продемонстрировать, в каком смысле с точки зрения системы Сутры "истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене является только пустотой"?
Только, если можно, не цитатами из Римпоче, а что-нибудь из области практики именно Сутры. Чтобы было ясно: "Да, действительно, здесь утверждается, что истинное состояние - это пустота".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Только, если можно, не цитатами из Римпоче, а что-нибудь из области практики именно Сутры. Чтобы было ясно: "Да, действительно, здесь утверждается, что истинное состояние - это пустота".


Ну... если вы мне скажете, где именно в учениях Сутры вообще что-нибудь говорится об истинном состоянии, то будем дальше рассуждать.  :Smilie: 

PS. Я не говорил, что В учениях Сутры знают о существовании истинного состояния, по крайней мере, того, о котором говорится в Дзогчене.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну... если вы мне скажете, где именно в учениях Сутры вообще что-нибудь говорится об истинном состоянии, то будем дальше рассуждать.


...необходимо понимать, что та пустота, о которой говорится в  сутрах  мудрости второго поворота, это то же самое, что в терминах учения Дзогчен называется  изначальной  чистотой.  ...
Что касается вопроса о том, является ли спонтанное присутствие Дзогчена эквивалентом тому, что в  сутрах  третьего поворота колеса Учения, и в особенности в  Сутре  зародыша состояния Будды, называется «татхагатагарбха», сущность природы будды, или вместерожденному  изначальному   уму   ясного   света , то здесь возникли существенные разногласия даже среди ученых и мастеров самой школы Ньингма.
*Одна из этих точек зрения состоит в том, что определение «изначальный   ум   ясного   света», о котором говорится в трактате Майтрейи Уттаратантра и в  Сутре  зародыша состояния Будды — это и есть ригпа*, или спонтанное присутствие, о котором говорится в Дзогчене. Но это не значит, что всякое упоминание двух терминов означает, что они описывают одно и то же понятие.
_Далай-лама о Дзогчене_




> PS. Я не говорил, что В учениях Сутры знают о существовании истинного состояния.


Мне кажется, что Ваша фраза
То, что истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене, не является только пустотой, *как это СЧИТАЮТ в учениях Сутры*.
означает, что, по Вашему мнению, "истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене" в учениях Сутры СЧИТАЮТ пустотой.

----------

Dondhup (01.12.2008), Хайам (01.12.2008)

----------


## Хайам

Но почему же, лично я вижу в словах Намкай Норбу Ринпоче :
"Учение Дзогчен иначе называется Учением о самосовершенстве. Здесь имеется в виду, что самосовершенен сам человек. Целью Дзогчена не является достижение шуньяты, или пустоты. В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"(с) 
Именно как прямое указание на то,что в Сутрах достигается  Абсолютная истина. :Confused:  
Кого имел ввиду  Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  под" мы"?свое  движение или Сутры?

----------


## Калдэн

> Ну... если вы мне скажете, где именно в учениях Сутры вообще что-нибудь говорится об истинном состоянии, то будем дальше рассуждать.


 Конечно, в Сутре не указывают на ту основу, как в Дзогчене: что наша природа есть кадаг и лхундруб.




> PS. Я не говорил, что В учениях Сутры знают о существовании истинного состояния, по крайней мере, того, о котором говорится в Дзогчене.


Но  Вы не понимаете или  отказываетесь признавать, что последователям пути Сутраяны  тоже дано обрести реализацию, плод идентичный практикующим Дзогчен? 

Почему некоторые последователи "высших" колесниц  так уверены или уверенно заявляют, что последователи Сутры реализовывают якобы *только пустоту*?

----------


## Грег

> ...необходимо понимать, что та пустота, о которой говорится в  сутрах  мудрости второго поворота, это то же самое, что в терминах учения Дзогчен называется  изначальной  чистотой.  ...
> Что касается вопроса о том, является ли спонтанное присутствие Дзогчена эквивалентом тому, что в  сутрах  третьего поворота колеса Учения, и в особенности в  Сутре  зародыша состояния Будды, называется «татхагатагарбха», сущность природы будды, или вместерожденному  изначальному   уму   ясного   света , то здесь возникли существенные разногласия даже среди ученых и мастеров самой школы Ньингма.
> *Одна из этих точек зрения состоит в том, что определение «изначальный   ум   ясного   света», о котором говорится в трактате Майтрейи Уттаратантра и в  Сутре  зародыша состояния Будды — это и есть ригпа*, или спонтанное присутствие, о котором говорится в Дзогчене. Но это не значит, что всякое упоминание двух терминов означает, что они описывают одно и то же понятие.
> _Далай-лама о Дзогчене_


Я бы обратил внимание вот на другую часть приведенного абзаца - 




> *Но это не значит, что всякое упоминание двух терминов означает, что они описывают одно и то же понятие.*


 :Wink: 

Тем более, что существуют разногласия среди мастеров. Куда уж тут нам с вами соваться в обсуждения.



> Мне кажется, что Ваша фраза
> То, что истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене, не является только пустотой, *как это СЧИТАЮТ в учениях Сутры*.
> означает, что, по Вашему мнению, "истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене" в учениях Сутры СЧИТАЮТ пустотой.


Да. я так говорил.  :Smilie: 

Ок. Спрошу по другому - назовите конкретную практику учения Сутр, которая бы развивала то же искомое состояние, о котором говорится в Тантре или Дзогчене.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но  Вы не понимаете или  отказываетесь признавать, что последователям пути Сутраяны  тоже дано обрести реализацию, плод идентичный практикующим Дзогчен?


Вполне, признаю!
За 3 неисчислимые кальпы.
Но я всё-же, в основном, говорю о практике, а не о теоретических умозаключениях.
О конкретной практике.

----------


## Dondhup

И как Сергей, уже ригпа достигнута чисто конкретно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Но почему же, лично я вижу в словах Намкай Норбу Ринпоче :
> "Учение Дзогчен иначе называется Учением о самосовершенстве. Здесь имеется в виду, что самосовершенен сам человек. Целью Дзогчена не является достижение шуньяты, или пустоты. В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину"(с) 
> Именно как прямое указание на то,что в Сутрах достигается  Абсолютная истина.


Да! Ввиду того, что в Сутрах говорится об Абсолютной истине, то она и достигается.
В Дзогчене нет разделения на абс. и отн. истины, поэтому и говорить о достижении того, о чём не говорится не имеет смысла.  :Smilie: 



> Кого имел ввиду  Намкай Норбу Ринпоче  под" мы"?свое  движение или Сутры?


ИМХО, речь идёт как бы от имени практикующих учения Сутры.
"Мы", в данном случае, - те, кто занимается данными практиками.

----------


## Грег

> И как Сергей, уже ригпа достигнута чисто конкретно?


Вы какой ответ получить хотите?  :Smilie: 
Если я скажу "ДА" - поверите? Чиста канкретна?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ок. Спрошу по другому - назовите конкретную практику учения Сутр, которая бы развивала то же искомое состояние, о котором говорится в Тантре или Дзогчене.


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-maham.htm

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я это вижу так...Дзогчен указывает о само совершенном состоянии,Сутры ведут к Абсолютной Истине.
> И чтобы не ошибиться в толковании спрашиваю у вас ).


В общем-то, и Сутры и Дзогчен ведут к одному.
Но!
В учениях Сутры исходят из двойственного видения сидящего в сансаре существа. Всё, "происходящее вокруг него" существо делит на чистое и нечистое, или на абс. и отн. Поэтому, ему сначала нужно добраться до этого абсолюта.

В Дзогчене же исходят из видения реализованного существа, обладающего недвойственным видением. Поэтому, нет смысла рассуждать о достижение абсолюта. Уже нет разделения на абс. и отн. истины. Нужно просто постояннго находиться в этом недвойственном состоянии.

...прошу прощения, но это я опять своими словами...  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-maham.htm


Уууууууу.   :Smilie: 
Вон вы куда клоните!  :Smilie: 
Вы и Махамудру к учениям Сутры относите.

Ну тогда ладно, здаюсь! Вы во всём правы!

Наверное, вот тут об этом - 




> *Традиция махамудры в сутре*
> 
> Текст продолжает:
> 
>     "Первый метод включает в себя техники медитации на пустоту, о которых прямо говорится в обширных, средних и кратких [сутрах Праджняпарамиты]. Арья Нагарджуна, достигший высшего осознания, сказал: "Кроме этого, для ума нет иного пути к освобождению".
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> Намерение Нагарджуны и его духовных сыновей в контексте изучаемого нами труда состояло в том, что сначала мы должны прийти к чёткому пониманию пустоты, или бытийной природы реальности, в соответствии с сутрической традицией махамудры. *Потому нам требуется не просто острый интерес к тому, чтобы понять пустоту в общем — нам нужно медитировать на пустотной природе нашего ума и осознать её, сделав это самой приоритетной задачей.*

----------


## Калдэн

> Вполне, признаю!
> За 3 неисчислимые кальпы.


Так сказано. Только кому известно -  первая кальпа началась или заканчивается третья? И поэтому может какой-нибудь мастер дзен уже на пороге просветления? Мы же говорим конкретно про нашу нынешнюю жизнь.
Также сказано, что человек, встретивший в этой жизни столь высокое учение как Дзогчен, имеет связь с эти учением из своих прошлых предыдущих жизней. Об этом часто говорит и ННР.



> Но я всё-же, в основном, говорю о практике, а не о теоретических умозаключениях.
> О конкретной практике.


  А мне несовсем понятна цель данного треда. Тавтология. И кто Хайам может ответить на этот вопрос? Что это даст "практически"? Да и "теоритически" скорее ничего не даст.

 P.S.: Многие тибетские ламы  учились в монастырях своих школ и получили определенную сложившуюся веками программу. Например,  история с Хэшангом обычно трактуется большинством как принято считать в тибетском буддизме, т.е априори. В том числе и в книге Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Дзогчен и Дзэн". Показать уникальность учения Дзогчен и дистанцироваться от некоторой возможной связи с китайскими источниками.
Но  также есть исторические документы , где говорится, что именно Хэшанг одержал верх в диспуте в Самье, но вкоре его подкараулили и сбросили в пропасть.
 Если не изменяет память, эта тема широко раскрыта в книге И.Р.Гарри  
"Дзогчен и Чань в буддийской традиции Тибета".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уууууууу.  
> Вон вы куда клоните! 
> Вы и Махамудру к учениям Сутры относите.


Не я отношу, а Далай-лама. По его комментарию как-бы получается, что возможно полноценное достижение результатов махамудры на основе Сутры, без привлечения тантрических методов, шести йог и проч.
То есть типа, ветры по-любому окажутся в центр. канале, но сделать это можно и на основе воззрения Сутры. Так я понял, по крайней мере.

То есть получается, что махамудра в таком варианте это и есть "конкретная практика учения Сутр".
Ну и еще Чод.

----------

Aleksey L. (02.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Не я отношу, а Далай-лама.


Существуют 3 (или только 2, не помню уже точно), насколько я знаю, "уровня" Махамудры. И один из этих уровней - Махамудра Сутры. 



> По его комментарию как-бы получается, что возможно полноценное достижение результатов махамудры на основе Сутры, без привлечения тантрических методов, шести йог и проч.
> То есть типа, ветры по-любому окажутся в центр. канале, но сделать это можно и на основе воззрения Сутры. Так я понял, по крайней мере.


Да. За 3 неисчислимые кальпы.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ну и еще Чод.


И Чод практика Сутры?
Ну... тут мне уже сказать нечего...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> И поэтому может какой-нибудь мастер дзен уже на пороге просветления? Мы же говорим конкретно про нашу нынешнюю жизнь.


Я ничего не говорил про Дзен.
Не ставил под сомнение Дзен, и не ставил под сомнение чьи-либо достижения. Я о них ничего не могу знать - говорят, среди мясников много бодхисаттв.

----------


## Калдэн

"Учения Махамудры имеют два аспекта. Это Махамудра Сутры и Махамудра Тантры. В Махамудре Сутры говорится что природа ума является Сияющей Ясностью и она незагрязнена ничем. Практикующий непосредственно медитирует на неизменный ум, который неотделим от проявлений и пустотности. Относительная Истина - это случайные загрязнениями, а Абсолютная Истина - это Природа Будды. В действительности же, все существующее свободно от концептуализации и пустотно. В Махамудре Тантры, медитирующий вводится в природу ума и одноточечно концентрируется на этом. В результате, Ветра (rLung, ветер или энергия) входят в Центральный Канал (dBu Ma - центральный канал) и зарождают Туммо (gTum Mo, жар - Candali, Скт.), тогда развиваются четыре вида блаженства. Затем медитирующий концентрируется на единстве блаженства и пустоты, для достижения окончательной цели - состояния Махамудры."
Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче

----------

Pema Sonam (01.12.2008), Грег (01.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы какой ответ получить хотите? 
> Если я скажу "ДА" - поверите? Чиста канкретна?


Неа не поверю  :Smilie: 
Потому что что Вы Учение Дзогчен отнесли к конкретной практике а Сутры так ...к теории  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Существуют 3, насколько я знаю, "уровня" Махамудры. И один из этих уровней - Махамудра Сутры.


Из комментария Его Святейшества это вроде как не следует.
Наоборот, по нему получается, что это вроде как самостоятельные, полноценные пути.




> Да. За 3 неисчислимые кальпы.


Ну тут, знаете ли, общая проблема - как это понимать.
Есть мнение, что и окончательная реализация "за одну жизнь" возможна лишь для тех, кто в прошлых жизнях уже намедитировался всласть. А в скольких - неизвестно.

Кхедруб Норсанг Гьяцо в своей работе Светильник, освещающий единый смысл традиций махамудры кагью и гелуг пишет, что люди, способные практиковать на пути мгновенного просветления, уже прошли предшествующие уровни практики *либо в этой, либо в предыдущих жизнях. В результате одна лишь медитация на неконцептуальном состоянии ума, без необходимости практиковать вхождение в жизненные центры ваджрного тела*, приводит их к реализации ума ясного света, обеспечивая мгновенное достижение просветления. В силу наличия созревшего потенциала, накопленного выполненными прежде практиками энергий-ветров, такая медитация становится для них «спусковым механизмом», заставляющим прану самопроизвольно войти и пребывать в центральном канале. Те же, кто не накопил такого потенциала, независимо от того, как долго и сколь интенсивно они будут медитировать на неконцептуальном состоянии сознания, не смогут достичь проявления изначального ума ясного света или чистого осознания ригпа, поскольку у них отсутствуют необходимые для этого предварительные условия.

----------

Калдэн (01.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

не знаю как у Вас господа в Дзогчен а у нас в Гелуг о таких вещах как единство блаженства и путсоты не принято говорить публично, кроме нас есть же другие люди, итак с такими тараканами приходиться сталкиваться :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Неа не поверю 
> Потому что что Вы Учение Дзогчен отнесли к конкретной практике а Сутры так ...к теории


 :EEK!: 
Dondhup, это у вас в голове так соотнеслось. Я так не говорил.

----------


## Калдэн

> не знаю как у Вас господа в Дзогчен а у нас в Гелуг о таких вещах как единство блаженства и путсоты не принято говорить публично, кроме нас есть же другие люди, итак с такими тараканами приходиться сталкиваться


Не стоит дуть на воду.  :Smilie: 
Книги Далай-ламы  и других лам про "единство блаженства и пустоты" в свободной продаже, с дозволения авторов. В них - не описываются садханы и тайные передачи, что связывается  самайей.

----------

Грег (01.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ну тут, знаете ли, общая проблема - как это понимать.
> Есть мнение, что и окончательная реализация "за одну жизнь" возможна лишь для тех, кто в прошлых жизнях уже намедитировался всласть. А в скольких - неизвестно.
> 
> Кхедруб Норсанг Гьяцо в своей работе Светильник, освещающий единый смысл традиций махамудры кагью и гелуг пишет, что люди, способные практиковать на пути мгновенного просветления, уже прошли предшествующие уровни практики *либо в этой, либо в предыдущих жизнях. В результате одна лишь медитация на неконцептуальном состоянии ума, без необходимости практиковать вхождение в жизненные центры ваджрного тела*, приводит их к реализации ума ясного света, обеспечивая мгновенное достижение просветления. В силу наличия созревшего потенциала, накопленного выполненными прежде практиками энергий-ветров, такая медитация становится для них «спусковым механизмом», заставляющим прану самопроизвольно войти и пребывать в центральном канале. Те же, кто не накопил такого потенциала, независимо от того, как долго и сколь интенсивно они будут медитировать на неконцептуальном состоянии сознания, не смогут достичь проявления изначального ума ясного света или чистого осознания ригпа, поскольку у них отсутствуют необходимые для этого предварительные условия.


Конечно! О том и речь! Поэтому, в Дзогчене и говорится, что так просто к нему не приходят. Это значит, что есть наработки с прошлых жизней.

Но речь-то о текущей жизни. Поэтому говорится, что если мы в текущей жизни занимаемся практикой Сутры, то нам при такой практике понадобятся 3 неисч. кальпы.
А если тантрийскими, то одной до нескольких жизней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> не знаю как у Вас господа в Дзогчен а у нас в Гелуг о таких вещах как единство блаженства и путсоты не принято говорить публично, кроме нас есть же другие люди, итак с такими тараканами приходиться сталкиваться


Да что уж секретничать...
Щас в "Открытом мире" готовятся к публикации подробный комментарий Ламы Еше на практику туммо и подборка коренных текстов по шести йогам - не садхан, конечно, но комментариев. А на англицком все это уже давно опубликовано. Бери и читай.
Такие дела...

----------


## Грег

> Из комментария Его Святейшества это вроде как не следует.
> Наоборот, по нему получается, что это вроде как самостоятельные, полноценные пути.
> ...


Любая из 9-ти колесниц (по классификации нингмапы) - самостоятельный, полноценный путь.

----------


## Грег

> Да что уж секретничать...
> Щас в "Открытом мире" готовятся к публикации подробный комментарий Ламы Еше на практику туммо и подборка коренных текстов по шести йогам - не садхан, конечно, но комментариев. А на англицком все это уже давно опубликовано. Бери и читай.
> Такие дела...


Практику Туммо по центральному телевидению показывают.  :Smilie: 
Её какой-то профессор питерский (кажись), изучает на себе.
Если найду завтра, могу ссылку дать на телерепортаж.

----------


## Калдэн

> Да что уж секретничать...
> Щас в "Открытом мире" готовятся к публикации подробный комментарий Ламы Еше на практику туммо и подборка коренных текстов по шести йогам - не садхан, конечно, но комментариев. А на англицком все это уже давно опубликовано. Бери и читай.
> Такие дела...


Порядочные издательства всеже предупреждают празднолюбопытствующих.
Как, например, питерское издательство "Нартанг" в изданной  в прошлом году книге Чже Цонкапы "Последовательное руководство к глубокому пути шести учений Наропы" Обладающее троичной надежностью"  напечатанными словами:
 "Только для получивших посвящение уровня Ануттарайога-тантры".

----------


## Dondhup

В Тибете это уже было, когда на рынке налжорпы танцевали, в результате был упадок а тексты были сокрыты....

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Не я отношу, а Далай-лама. По его комментарию как-бы получается, что возможно полноценное достижение результатов махамудры на основе Сутры, без привлечения тантрических методов, шести йог и проч.
> То есть типа, ветры по-любому окажутся в центр. канале, но сделать это можно и на основе воззрения Сутры. Так я понял, по крайней мере.


спасибо за понимание! 




> То есть получается, что махамудра в таком варианте это и есть "конкретная практика учения Сутр".
> Ну и еще Чод.


чод - одна из ступеней практики пути (не включенная в шесть дхарм Наропы). чод - практика использования страха, практика страшных мест (становление страха на путь). чод - специфичный метод пути медитации (соотв. 4й бхуми бодхисаттв), имхо, вовсе не такой и замечательный.  

цель чода - избавление от цепляний, в том числе и по отношению к дхарме. 
но мне кажется нынче чод подменен на суррогат косвенного причинения вреда телу практика, рупакае (при этом забывается об единстве мирского и надмирского, соответствующих телу и верхушке головы)

----------


## Fritz

> В общем-то, и Сутры и Дзогчен ведут к одному.
> Но!
> В учениях Сутры исходят из двойственного видения сидящего в сансаре существа. Всё, "происходящее вокруг него" существо делит на чистое и нечистое, или на абс. и отн. Поэтому, ему сначала нужно добраться до этого абсолюта.
> 
> В Дзогчене же исходят из видения реализованного существа, обладающего недвойственным видением. Поэтому, нет смысла рассуждать о достижение абсолюта. Уже нет разделения на абс. и отн. истины. Нужно просто постояннго находиться в этом недвойственном состоянии.


Чтобы исходить из видения реализованного существа, то нужно определить таковое, а для этого нужно "двойственное видение". Даже просто чтобы исходить или не исходить, то нужна двойственность. Или в Дзогчен Вашей версии приходят уже "реализованные", так тогда зачем он нужен, этот Дзогчен?
 И в Сутре никакого абсолюта нет, особенно которого надо "достигать", разве что как метафора это слово применяется, на всякий случай. Глупое словечко - абсолют, от европейских и ближневосточных эзотериков.




> Не я отношу, а Далай-лама. По его комментарию как-бы получается, что возможно полноценное достижение результатов махамудры на основе Сутры, без привлечения тантрических методов, шести йог и проч.
> То есть типа, ветры по-любому окажутся в центр. канале, но сделать это можно и на основе воззрения Сутры. Так я понял, по крайней мере.
> 
> То есть получается, что махамудра в таком варианте это и есть "конкретная практика учения Сутр".


Всё правильно, "запуск и направление" ветров это и есть пресечение истечения клеш и формирование потоков некоторых дхамм (нидан) в определённом направлении, направлении Пути, в обход клеш, если выражаться и созерцать  не пиктографически, как это принято в Тантрах, а классически. Другое дело, что с помощью "картинок" быстрее и интенсивнее процесс идёт, нежели чем посредством более абстрактных мысленных объектов на основе букв и слогов. Кроме того, практика Тантры включает практику Сутры обязательно, это в Гелуг так (читай и в Кагью).

----------


## Грег

> Чтобы исходить из видения реализованного существа, то нужно определить таковое, а для этого нужно "двойственное видение". Даже просто чтобы исходить или не исходить, то нужна двойственность. Или в Дзогчен Вашей версии приходят уже "реализованные", так тогда зачем он нужен, этот Дзогчен?
>  И в Сутре никакого абсолюта нет, особенно которого надо "достигать", разве что как метафора это слово применяется, на всякий случай. Глупое словечко - абсолют, от европейских и ближневосточных эзотериков.
> ...


Вы рассуждаете с позиции Сутры. И, в этом случае, действительно нужно двойственное видение.
Fritz, попробуйте всё-таки для начала хоть что-то узнать о Дзогчене. Книжку какую-нидь прочитайте. Я могу список дать. А ещё лучше - послушайте каких-нидь конкретных учителей.
А если оно вам не нужно, то смысла беседы я не вижу.

PS. У меня нет "моей версии Дзогчена". Если сподобитесь всё-таки почитать какие-нибудь книги (и лучше разных учителей), то возможно узнаете "зачем он нужен, этот Дзогчен" и "кто туда приходит".

PPS. Двойственное видение в Дзогчене не нужно.

PPPS. Термин "абсолют", я применил как некую определённую точку (замену понятию "абсолютная истина"). Не придирайтесь к словам.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> То есть типа, ветры по-любому окажутся в центр. канале, но сделать это можно и на основе воззрения Сутры. Так я понял, по крайней мере.
> ...


Да. Всё верно! Окажутся.
Но когда? В удалённой перспективе где-то через 3 кальпы? А если не окажутся? Получается, мы сидим и ждём когда они там окажутся?

В Тантре, практик сам управляет ветрами и направляет их в нужное русло.
И не где-то там в перспективе, а уже в этой, текущей жизни.

----------


## Грег

> ....
> чод - одна из ступеней практики пути (не включенная в шесть дхарм Наропы). чод - практика использования страха, практика страшных мест (становление страха на путь). чод - специфичный метод пути медитации (соотв. 4й бхуми бодхисаттв), имхо, вовсе не такой и замечательный.  
> ...


Т.е. Чод - это всего лишь обычная практика уровня учений Сутры (всего лишь, ступень пути), никакого отношения к тантре не имеющая?

Мачиг Лабдон
"ОТСЕКАЯ НАДЕЖДУ И СТРАХ"



> Таким образом, мы видим, что ядро книги - это разъяснения пути Чод Махамудры, его "видения, основного метода созерцания и стиля поведения". Каждая великая система практик разъясняется через основу, путь и плод. В случае пути практики Чод, он соединяется с любой основой. Может увенчивать постепенный путь в традиции Гелуг, как высшая форма практики. В этом случае за основу берется учение Мадхъямики. Может быть одним из мощнейших методов преодоления препятствий в линии Кагью. В этом случае за основу берется учение Махамудры. Может быть одним из прямых способов достижения состояния ригпа в линии практик Нингмапы. В этом случае берется за основу учение о Великом Совершенстве.

----------


## Neroli

> Поэтому говорится, что если мы в текущей жизни занимаемся практикой Сутры, то нам при такой практике понадобятся 3 неисч. кальпы.
> А если тантрийскими, то одной до нескольких жизней.


А что такое "практика Сутры"? Это которую Будда Шакьямуни давал? А в самом этом Учении говорится, что при такой практике понадобятся 3 неисч. кальпы? Или это в только в Тантре и Дзогчене так о Сутре говорится?

----------


## PampKin Head

Забавно, а сколько кальп надо заниматься практикой, чтобы 1) родиться человеком; 2) обрести драгоценное человеческое рождение во всех аспектах; 3) встретить наставника Дзогчен, с которым имеешь прочную связь; 4) и актуально распознать изначальное состояние?

Думаю, что ответ для "бедных" будет тот же: многие кальпы.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ight=actualize

----------


## Won Soeng

Я не очень хорошо знаю, что в Ваджраяне относят к Учению Сутр.
Но в Махасатипаттхана сутте http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm Будда говорит:



> Так я слышал. 
> Однажды Благословенный жил среди куру в Камасадхамме – рыночном городе народа куру. Благословенный обращался там к бхиккху следующим образом: "Монахи", а те отвечали ему: "Почтенный господин". Благословенный говорил следующее:
> Монахи, существует ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно – четыре основы памятования. Каковы эти четыре основы?
> При этом монах отслеживает тело в теле, [1] пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> он отслеживает чувства в чувствах, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> он отслеживает ум в уме, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
> он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума, [2] пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе.
> .......skip........
> И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". [28]
> ...

----------

Aleksey L. (02.12.2008), Neroli (02.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Я не очень хорошо знаю, что в Ваджраяне относят к Учению Сутр.
> ...


В тибетской традиции, насколько, я могу понять, существует деление на Сутру и Тантру и обычно отдельно выделяют Дзогчен, ввиду особенности методов.
Разделение - по методу практики.

Сутра - метод отречения
Тантра - метод преображения
Дзогчен - метод самоосвобождения.

так, кажись, если вкратце...

----------

Won Soeng (02.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".


Неделя!  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> В тибетской традиции, насколько, я могу понять, существует деление на Сутру и Тантру и обычно отдельно выделяют Дзогчен, ввиду особенности методов.
> Разделение - по методу практики.
> 
> Сутра - метод отречения
> Тантра - метод преображения
> Дзогчен - метод самоосвобождения.
> 
> так, кажись, если вкратце...


Да, вкратце я с этим знаком. Но в чем же, собственно, различие этих методов? Возможно ли это как-то развернуть?

Я уже интересовался этим вопросом в 2005-2006 году, и именно тогда у меня сложилось впечатление, что это теоретическое разделение, поскольку все три метода существуют, пожалуй, в каждой из школ.

----------


## Грег

> Да, вкратце я с этим знаком. Но в чем же, собственно, различие этих методов? Возможно ли это как-то развернуть?
> 
> Я уже интересовался этим вопросом в 2005-2006 году, и именно тогда у меня сложилось впечатление, что это теоретическое разделение, поскольку все три метода существуют, пожалуй, в каждой из школ.


Не во всех.
Скорее, методы "обратно совместимы"  :Smilie: 
Т.е. в Сутре "не знают" о "более продвинутых" методах (преображения и самоосвобождения), в Тантре о методе самоосвобождения.
Но в Тантре известен и может использоваться (при необходимости) метод отречения, а в Дзогчен, соответственно, используется всё, что нужно на данный момент практику.
Это если в 2-х словах.

Теперь по различию:

Метод отречения - если у нас есть какая-то "проблема" (к примеру, тяга к выпивке), мы принимает обет не прикасаться к спиртному - отрекаемся и соблюдаем принятый обет. 

В Тантре исходят из того, что у всех проявлений (чистых и нечистых) одна природа (единая основа).
Поэтому, возможно преображение нечистого видения в чистое.

В Дзогчене не делят на чистое и нечистое, считая все проявления естественным движением энергии, как бы отпуская на волю все проявления и не привязываясь к ним.

Это, опять же в 2-х словах. Прошу не бить за столь упрощённое объяснение.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

Из книги КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА. Сутра, тантра и дзогчен. Учения Намкая Норбу 
http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/crystal3_4.html




> Сводная таблица методов различных путей:
> Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена
> 
> 
> Дзогчен:
> 
> Не будучи ни сутрой, ни Тантрой, Дзогчен не считает себя вершиной какой-либо иерархии уровней и не является постепенным путем. Дзогчен - это путь самоосвобождения, а не преображения, поэтому в нем визуализация не входит в число основных практик; но в Дзогчене нет никаких ограничений, поэтому в качестве второстепенной практики может быть использована практика любого другого уровня. Главная практика Дзогчена заключается в том, чтобы прямо войти в недвойственное созерцание и пребывать в нем, продолжая его углублять вплоть до обретения Полной Реализации.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (02.12.2008)

----------


## Хайам

> В Дзогчене не делят на чистое и нечистое, считая все проявления естественным движением энергии, как бы отпуская на волю все проявления и не привязываясь к ним.


До чего дойдет последователь Дзогчена в отношении того же спиртного? :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> До чего дойдет последователь Дзогчена в отношении того же спиртного?


В смысле?

----------


## Хайам

> В смысле?


В прямом.
Он выпьет или воздержится?

----------


## Грег

> В прямом.
> Он выпьет или воздержится?


Да без разницы.  :Smilie: 
Чтобы он не сделал, на нем это не скажется.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И Чод практика Сутры?
> Ну... тут мне уже сказать нечего...


Я думаю, что это именно так.
Чод - это своего рода садхана (дубтаб, "метод делать") для освоения смыслов, теоретически изложенных в сутрах Праджняпарамиты.

----------


## Грег

> То есть он не опьянеет?О-о
> Мне виделось, что любое действие это выбор.А само совершенство не выбирать(не действовать)


Ему и не придётся выбирать. Будет так, как он поступит.

----------


## Грег

> Я думаю, что это именно так.
> Чод - это своего рода садхана (дубтаб, "метод делать") для освоения смыслов, теоретически изложенных в сутрах Праджняпарамиты.


Чод - это не только "своего рода садхана". (cм. внимательнее цитату выше)

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=103

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Метод отречения - если у нас есть какая-то "проблема" (к примеру, тяга к выпивке), мы принимает обет не прикасаться к спиртному - отрекаемся и соблюдаем принятый обет.


Но даже если предположить (согласно обсуждаемой цитате), что целью практики Сутры является постижение пустотности (и более ничего), то и тут не получится счесть ее методом отречения.

Ведь тогда, согласно методу Сутры, мы должны будем постичь пустотность влечения к выпивке (а таже самого напитка и себя как влекомого), и оно, это влечение, исчезнет. Без всякого отречения.

----------


## Хайам

> Ему и не придётся выбирать. Будет так, как он поступит.


Après nous le déluge — «после действия хоть потоп»
 :Smilie: 
Так живут все люди.В чем отличие последователя Дзогчена от них?

----------


## Грег

> Но даже если предположить (согласно обсуждаемой цитате), что целью практики Сутры является постижение пустотности (и более ничего), то и тут не получится счесть ее методом отречения.
> ...


Короче, в тибетской традиции существует разделение на учения Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчен по методу применения. Исходя из этого деления (иногда, условного), о практиках говорят, как о практиках в стиле Сутры, Тантры или Дзогчена.

Извините, конечно  :Smilie: , но это не моя придумка.

----------


## Грег

> Après nous le déluge — «после действия хоть потоп»
> 
> Так живут все люди.В чем отличие последователя Дзогчена от них?


Так не живут все люди. Все люди живут не задумываясь над тем, что они делают.
Практик Дзогчена (ну...  :Smilie:  хороший практик) живёт в полной ежемгновенной осознанности "каждого своего шага".
Он, как бы, и является этим самым шагом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чод - это не только "своего рода садхана". (cм. внимательнее цитату выше)


Не вижу противоречия.
В своей основе воззрение Мадхъямики (т.е. праджняпарамиты), кагьюпинской Махамудры и дзогчена едины. Вот оно и практикуется методами чод.

В Ваджраяне также нет воззрения, превосходящего это или отличающегося от него. Как сказал Сакья Пандита:
Нет различий в воззрениях Праджняпарамиты и Мантры.
Если бы существовало воззрение иное,
Чем свойственная пути Праджняпарамиты свобода от измышлений,
Такое воззрение опиралось бы на рассудочные умопостроения.
Поскольку воззрения как Сутры, так и Тантры свободны от измышлений,
Между ними нет различия.
_Из автокомментария I Панчен-ламы на кореной текст по Махамудре_

----------


## Грег

> Не вижу противоречия.
> В своей основе воззрение Мадхъямики (т.е. праджняпарамиты), кагьюпинской Махамудры и дзогчена едины. Вот оно и практикуется методами чод.


Окончательное воззрение Мадхьямики, Махамудры и Дзогчена одно.
А вот методы его достижения разные.
Не было бы разницы, то после Будды остался бы только Палийский Канон.
 :Wink: 

Методами Чод практикуется то, что возможно практиковать в каждом случае.
(cм. цитату выше)

----------


## Хайам

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....213#post236213

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Извините, конечно, но это не моя придумка.


Сергей, была просьба объяснить вот эти слова Римпоче:

В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину.

с учетом того, что

В совершенстве освоив эту практику, впоследствии, какие бы явления ни возникали в сфере восприятия шести сознаний, тщательно рассмотри образ их появления и обретёшь полную ясность [в отношении] их подлинного бытия.
Это и есть суть воззрения — распознавать всё, что возникает [в сфере восприятия].
Коротко говоря, не цепляйся за видимость разнообразных явлений, включая свой собственный ум, но настойчиво и твёрдо культивируй знание подлинной формы их существования.
Добившись такого понимания, сведи воедино своё видение всех явлений сансары и нирваны.
Итак, в результате ознакомления в медитативном равновесии с истинной природой реальности [практикующий] бывает свободен от таких концептуальных крайностей, [как представление о] сансаре и нирване, существовании и несуществовании, и прочих.
Однако когда по выходе из этого состояния он рассматривает [окружающую действительность], с очевидностью возникает мир явлений, видимых в их взаимозависимом бытии подобно сновидению, миражу, отражению луны в воде, (магической) иллюзии, и существующих лишь как условные обозначения, не относящиеся ни к какой [подлинной] реальности.
*Явленное не затмевает пустоту, пустота не прерывает [потока] явлений; так возникает превосходный путь прямого видения единства пустоты и зависимого возникновения.*
_Из коренного текста I Панчен-ламы "Махамудра гелуг-кагью"_

То есть тут как бы получается, что созерцание пустотности является не целью, а методом; целью же является единство.

Интересно было бы, кстати, сравнить это подход с тем, что дан в "Драгоценном корабле" Лонгченпы. По-моему, очень много общего, различие только в акцентах.

----------

Хайам (02.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Интересно было бы, кстати, сравнить это подход с тем, что дан в "Драгоценном корабле" Лонгченпы. По-моему, очень много общего, различие только в акцентах.


Насколько я знаю, Лонгченпа оставил тексты по всем направлениям тибетского буддизма.
Если его тексты относятся к методам Дзогчена, то их и нужно понимать как методы Дзогчена.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А вот методы его достижения разные.
> Не было бы разницы, то после Будды остался бы только Палийский Канон.


Не стоит упускать из виду исторический контекст распространение учения Будды в Индии и Азии. И последующее слияние с распространившимися и развившмися к 6-8 веку н.э. тантрическими традициями, высшей наукой, знаниями и методами жизнебыта индийского сообщества.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Народ, бодро высказывающийся про чод! Вы хотя бы одну садхану чодовскую реальную в руках держали? Не говоря уже получить передачу и объяснения.
Что заставляет вас трепаться о том, в чем вы не в зуб ногой???
Вшоки.

----------

Dondhup (02.12.2008), Fritz (02.12.2008)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так не живут все люди. Все люди живут не задумываясь над тем, что они делают.
> Практик Дзогчена живёт в полной ежемгновенной осознанности "каждого своего шага".
> Он, как бы, и является этим самым шагом.


Точно такая же история есть в Чань. Когда мастера (не помню какого) спросили, в чем суть его учения, он ответил: "когда голоден - я ем, когда устал - я сплю". Ученик ответил: "разве так же не поступают все остальные?", на что дзен-мастер возразил: "люди почти никогда не присутствуют в том, что делают"

Более того. Именно о таком образе жизни говорит Будда в Махасатипаттхана сутте (ДН.22), рассказывая о четырех основах памятования. http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm



> ---------------skip--------------
> I. Созерцание тела
> 
> 1. (Памятование дыхания)
> 
> И каким образом живет монах, отслеживая тело в теле?
> При этом монах уходит в лес, под крону дерева, или в пустое жилище, садится, скрестив ноги, держит тело прямо и устанавливает памятование возле рта. Только памятуя он вдыхает, и памятуя он выдыхает.
> (1) Делая длительный вдох, он распознает, что делает длительный вдох;
> делая длительный выдох, он распознает, что делает длительный выдох;
> ...


Разве только практик Дзогчен живет в полной ежемгновенной осознанности? Это общее наставление для всех буддистов.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Разве только практик Дзогчен живет в полной ежемгновенной осознанности? Это общее наставление для всех буддистов.


В Дзогчене это называется *мгновенным присутствием* -  это является методом, целью и сутью.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не во всех.
> Скорее, методы "обратно совместимы" 
> Т.е. в Сутре "не знают" о "более продвинутых" методах (преображения и самоосвобождения), в Тантре о методе самоосвобождения.
> Но в Тантре известен и может использоваться (при необходимости) метод отречения, а в Дзогчен, соответственно, используется всё, что нужно на данный момент практику.
> Это если в 2-х словах.
> 
> Теперь по различию:
> 
> Метод отречения - если у нас есть какая-то "проблема" (к примеру, тяга к выпивке), мы принимает обет не прикасаться к спиртному - отрекаемся и соблюдаем принятый обет. 
> ...


Ну, может быть, конечно, и не во всех школах есть все методы. Тем не менее, вот слова Сеунг Сана (из книги "Посыпание Будды пеплом")

http://www.kwanumzen.ru/bib/ash/ash_032.htm




> Одним воскресным вечером после Дхармовой беседы в Провиденс Дзэн Центре ученик спросил у Сунг Сана Сон Са Нима: «Сколько видов Дзэн существует?»
> 
> Сон Са сказал: «Пять».
> 
> — Какие?
> 
> — Это: внешний путь Дзэн, Дзэн обычных людей, Хинаяна Дзэн, Махаяна Дзэн и Дзэн Предельной Колесницы.
> 
> — Можете вы объяснить каждый из них?
> ...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

И где теперь вселенная и где Сон Са..

----------


## Won Soeng

> В Дзогчене это называется *мгновенным присутствием* -  это является методом, целью и сутью.


Хорошо, но каково же происхождение идеи, что этого нет в других школах, что это метод именно Дзогчен, если Даже Маха сатипаттхана сутта содержит необходимые наставления об этом?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И где теперь вселенная и где Сон Са..


О, это не проблема, ведь есть люди, которым Сон Са назначил встречу через 500 лет  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> О, это не проблема, ведь есть люди, которым Сон Са назначил встречу через 500 лет


Лучше бы он молчал.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Лучше бы он молчал.


И это не проблема  :Smilie:  Он не говорил об этом каждому встречному.

----------


## Поляков

> Он не говорил об этом каждому встречному.


За него это делает БТР.

----------


## Грег

> Хорошо, но каково же происхождение идеи, что этого нет в других школах, что это метод именно Дзогчен, если Даже Маха сатипаттхана сутта содержит необходимые наставления об этом?


В Дзогчене, мгновенное присутствие - это конечная цель всей буддийской практики. Это конечная цель и Мадхьямики-Прасангики (как пример филосовского воззрения), и Махамудры (как вершины постепенного пути в Тантре), и Дзогчен (как непостепенного пути)). Названия этого конечного состояния в разных традициях могут различаться.
Но вот методы развития этого состояния в разных традициях различны. В основном, это постепенные пути - от простого к сложному - сначала развиваем одно, затем на основе развитого развиваем второе и т.д.

Уникальность же Дзогчена в том, что это конечное состояние не просто общее наставление для всех буддистов.
Повторюсь, - в Дзогчене, это конечное состояние (Ригпа, мгновенное присутствие) является основой, методом и целью одновременно.
В Дзогчене практика сразу знакомят с конечным состояние. А дальше он уже тренируется в пребывании в этом состоянии.
Вы сможете привести в пример традицию, где, так сказать, первым делом делают ознакомление с этим состоянием и само это состояние является основной практикой (и является одновременно основой, целью практики и методом практики)?

PS. Это не ставит Дзогчен выше или ниже каких-либо традиций, но тем не менее, Дзогчен работает сразу с конечным состоянием (Ригпа), а все остальные практики считаются второстепенными, помогающими развивать основную.

----------

Won Soeng (03.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, кто-нибудь может объяснить почему никто (ни Учитель, ни Будда) не могут сказать находится человек в Ригпа или не находится? 
Какие сложности у Будды?

----------


## Грег

> Кстати, кто-нибудь может объяснить почему никто (ни Учитель, ни Будда) не могут сказать находится человек в Ригпа или не находится? 
> Какие сложности у Будды?


У Будды сложностей нет. Они есть у обычных людей.

Вы путаете, скорее всего, с тем что ни Будда, ни кто-либо ещё не в состоянии вытащить существо из сансары кроме него самого.
Тут, да. Сансара создана умом самого существа, поэтому ему самому с ней и бороться придётся.

----------


## Neroli

> Вы путаете, скорее всего, с тем что ни Будда, ни кто-либо ещё не в состоянии вытащить существо из сансары кроме него самого.


Нет, не путаю. Я так слышала как написала.

----------


## Грег

> Нет, не путаю. Я так слышала как написала.


Так будет точнее:



> Будда сказал:
> Только я и мне подобные, но не обычные люди, могут судить о другом человеке.

----------


## Neroli

> Будда сказал:
> Только я и мне подобные, но не обычные люди, могут судить о другом человеке.


 :Smilie: 
Сергей, Вы не можете за меня решить, что именно я слышу. Это нелепо.

----------


## Neroli

Тут вот об этом украдкой упоминает Игорь Берхин.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=30

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, Вы не можете за меня решить, что именно я слышу. Это нелепо.


Я не знаю что вы слышите и как ваш мозг это обрабатывает.  :Smilie:  Я предположил  :Smilie: 
Приведённая мной цитата из книги Патрула Римпоче.
И, в общем-то, из неё не совсем ясно - может ли Будда на 100% знать. Ясно только то, что обычный человек это не может.




> Тут вот об этом украдкой упоминает Игорь Берхин.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=30


А в приведённой цитате Игоря Берхина из коренной тантры Дзогчен, *на мой взгляд* (!!!), говорится о том, что никто не может никому указать на то, как выглядит искомое состояние, это должен обнаружить сам практикующий.

Могу и ошибаться, прошу сильно не бить.  :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (03.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> А в приведённой цитате Игоря Берхина из коренной тантры Дзогчен, на мой взгляд (!!!), говорится о том, что никто не может никому указать на то, как выглядит искомое состояние, это должен обнаружить сам практикующий.


Что значит "не может никому указать"? А "прямое ознакомление" это разве не указание на то, как "выглядит искомое состояние"?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Кстати, кто-нибудь может объяснить почему никто (ни Учитель, ни Будда) не могут сказать находится человек в Ригпа или не находится? 
> Какие сложности у Будды?


Всегда надо разбирать семантику терминов, чтобы осознать, что они несут. 

ригпа - это отсутствие авидьи в момент всматривания. 
ри - слог заливки светом, огонь медной горы, очищающий 
па - семейство ваджра, сатурн (ваджрапани) 

Это то, что бодхисаттва на начальных уровнях видит автоматически, пребывая в единстве ежемоментного постижения пустоты и узнавания. В Дзогчен - этим очищением и оформлением внутренних миров (ваджракая) занимаются Дакини медной горы (Мандаравы), направление запад, земная резиденция - дворец Потала. 

Впринципе, созерцатель может сразу узнать другого созерцателя по глазам. Но может не заметить человека знания, будду пустой формы или проекцию, так как визуально их можно узнать лишь по ксовенным признакам, уже встречавшись с ними прежде.

----------


## Грег

> Что значит "не может никому указать"? А "прямое ознакомление" это разве не указание на то, как "выглядит искомое состояние"?


Нет. Прямое ознакомление - это "указание места" где найти искомое состояние.
Найти его практик должен сам.
Учитель может только в какой-то мере подсказать - ошибся ли ученик в своём поиске или нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

...
Тибетская ночь. На горе около пещеры стоят два налджорпы.

- Чему ты улыбаешься? - спрашивает один другого.

- Да вот, любуюсь Луной.

- Чем любуешься?

- Луной, - налджорпа показывает на Луну пальцем, но его собеседник даже не поднимает головы.

- Какой Луной? - спрашивает он.

- Да вот же она, - удивляется налджорпа, - прямо перед вами, желтая такая.

- Желтая?! О Боже. Надо кому-нибудь рассказать. Через полчаса вокруг налджорпы собирается толпа.

- О, Гуру, расскажи нам о Луне, - робко просит делегат от толпы.

- Какого нага тут рассказывать? - горячится налджорпа. - Поднимите головы и все увидите сами.

Кто-то, не отрывая от налджорпы преданных глаз, торопливо царапает на свитке :"Стоит лишь поднять голову - и взору откроется Луна, желтый круг на фоне черного неба..."

- Ты чего это пишешь?- настороженно спрашивает налджорпа.

- Кто-то должен сохранить учение для потомков, а если не я, то кто?

- Какое, дакини тебя за ногу, учение?! ПРОСТО ПОДЫМИ ГОЛОВУ!!!

"Поднять голову - не сложно, а просто..." - вновь начинает строчить новоявленный тантрист, но налджорпа бьет его снизу кулаком в подбородок и перед глазами пишущего мелькает желтое пятно.

- Что это было, Учитель???

- Луна.

- Боже, я увидел Луну. Я увидел Луну! Луну!!!

- Он увидел Луну, - волнуется толпа и начинает водить вокруг потирающего подбородок луновидца хоровод. Налджорпа, между тем, машет на все это дело рукой и уходит прочь, любуясь полнолунием.

Через две тысячи лет кто-то читает лунную тантру и тяжело вздыхает: "А толку-то,- думает он. - В те времена Гуру был рядом и всегда мог дать тебе по зубам в нужный момент. Некоторые, правда, утверждают, что одной книги достаточно и что они собственными глазами видят Луну каждую ночь, но кому можно верить в наше время? А, может, и вообще - сказки все это, вот чего я вам скажу..."
...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, кто-нибудь может объяснить почему никто (ни Учитель, ни Будда) не могут сказать находится человек в Ригпа или не находится?
> Какие сложности у Будды?


Есть мнение, что не только Будда, но даже некоторые из богов могут указать на подобные явления...
...
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/ud3-2.htm
...



> *И достопочтенный Нанда*, унижаемый, мучимый и терзаемый тем, что монахи, которые были его друзьями, стали звать его наемным и продажным, – отправился в уединение и был вдумчив, ревностен, старателен. Вскоре он вошел и остался в высшей цели святой жизни, ради которой его собратья справедливо уходят из дома в бездомность, узнав и осуществив это *для себя здесь и сейчас*. Он *узнал, что "Рождения исчерпаны, святая жизнь завершена, задача выполнена. Больше ничего не нужно для этого мира". И таким образом Нанда стал еще одним из архатов.
> *
> Тогда *некое божество*, глубокой ночью, освещая своим огромным сиянием весь парк Джеты, приблизилось к Благословенному. Придя и поклонившись ему, оно стало сбоку от него. И стоя там, оно *сказало Благословенному: "Господин, достопочтенный Нанда, – брат Благословенного, сын его тети по матери, – через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь".*
> 
> Затем, когда ночь прошла, достопочтенный Нанда пришел к Благословенному, и придя, поклонился и сел сбоку от него. Сидя там, он сказал Благословенному: "Господин, что касается поручительства Благословенного в том, что я получу пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок, то я сейчас освобождаю Благословенного от этого обещания".
> 
> "*Нанда, постигнув твое осознание моим осознанием, я понял, что 'Нанда через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной (анасава) свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь'. И одно божество сообщило мне, что 'Достопочтенный Нанда через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной (анасава) свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь'.* Когда твой ум, через отсутствие пристрастия, был освобожден от влечений (асава), я был тем самым освобожден от обещания".


Понятно, что обнаруживают это по следствию (отсутствие тинхи в потоке сознания).

----------


## Neroli

Ну давайте Игоря поцитирую чуть-чуть:




> есть Учитель, который может точно сказать то это или не то. И у него можно просто спросить.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Возможно, в отношении чего-то это и так, но не в отношении *ригпа*.


Тут я понимаю так, что если ученик находится в каком-то состоянии и спрашивает Учителя в Ригпа он или нет, Учитель не сможет точно сказать.
Я не правильно понимаю?




> Если мы исходим из того, что учитель Будда (а как иначе?), то он, очевидно, в силу всеведения, в курсе, то это, или не то.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Даже Ваджрасаттва не может сказать: Вот оно! (коренная тантра дзогчен).


Игорь ответил на утверждение, что учитель - Будда, поэтому в силу всеведения может сказать вопрошающему ученику*то* у него состояние или не *то*. Ответил Игорь, что даже Ваджрасаттва не может.
Т.е. если ученик спросит у Ваджрасаттвы то он распознал или нет, Ваджрасаттва не сможет сказать наверняка. Т.е. он не скажет в Ригпа вы или нет. 
Что я не так понимаю в ответах Игоря?

----------


## PampKin Head

Получается, что сказать Архат/не-Архат (Святая жизнь прожита, Путь окончен) можно, а в Ригпа/не в Ригпа - нельзя?

----------


## Neroli

> Нет. Прямое ознакомление - это "указание места" где найти искомое состояние.
> Найти его практик должен сам.
> Учитель может только в какой-то мере подсказать - ошибся ли ученик в своём поиске или нет.


Какое еще "место"? ННР в момент передачи передает Вам какое-то "указание на место"? Я никогда не слышала от ННР ничего про "место". Может процитируете?

----------


## Neroli

> Получается, что сказать Архат/не-Архат (Святая жизнь прожита, Путь окончен) можно, а в Ригпа/не в Ригпа - нельзя?


Вот и мне интересно, что же все-тки получается.

----------


## Neroli

> Это не Игорь, это Ваджрасаттва говорит в коренной тантре "Кюнджед Гьялпо".


Тем более.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Игорь ответил на утверждение, что учитель - Будда, поэтому в силу всеведения может сказать вопрошающему ученику*то* у него состояние или не *то*. Ответил Игорь, что даже Ваджрасаттва не может.
> Т.е. если ученик спросит у Ваджрасаттвы то он распознал или нет, Ваджрасаттва не сможет сказать наверняка. Т.е. он не скажет в Ригпа вы или нет. 
> Что я не так понимаю в ответах Игоря?


Да, всё верно.
Сказать, ИМХО, вопрошающему ученику он не сможет, а знать ИМХО, об ученике (по косвенным признакам), может  :Smilie: 
Вот такой вот парадокс...  :Smilie: 
А может я и ошибаюсь.

PS. Вообще говоря, я не являюсь ни учителем, ни, тем более, буддой, поэтому, таким тонкостям познаниям чужой сути не обладаю.
Могу только сказать, что обычный человек, как я, к примеру, ничего о другом человеке знать не может. Иначе, различных Чикалилл выкупали бы уже в самом начале их "трудовой" деятельности.

----------


## Грег

> Правильно.  Про р. нельзя однозначно указать "Вот - оно!", иначе это - уже не оно! Ибо оно за пределами слов и обозначений.


Да. 

*Для Neroli*:
В силу своих особенностей, Ригпа не обладает никакими качествами и свойствами, на которые можно было бы указать. Т.е. просто не на что указывать.

----------


## Neroli

> Про р. нельзя однозначно указать "Вот - оно!", иначе это - уже не оно! Ибо оно за пределами слов, обозначений и понятий.


Т.е. получается, что если Ваджрасаттва скажет Вам, что вы в Ригпа, то вы больше не в Ригпа?
А если Архату Ваджрасаттва скажет, что он Архат, то тот тут же перестает быть Архатом?
А если Будда Будде скажет, что тот Будда, то тоже всё? 
А чего? Архатство и Буддство ведь за пределами слов обозначений и понятий.

----------


## Neroli

> Для Neroli:
> В силу своих особенностей, Ригпа не обладает никакими качествами и свойствами, на которые можно было бы указать. Т.е. просто не на что указывать.


Будды ведь опознают друг друга. И могут сказать друг о друге, что вот Будда. Или тоже не могут?

----------


## Грег

> Какое еще "место"? ННР в момент передачи передает Вам какое-то "указание на место"? Я никогда не слышала от ННР ничего про "место". Может процитируете?


Конечно  :Smilie: .
Учитель пытается ввести ученика в определённое состояние. Вот в этом состоянии ученик и должен обнаружить искомое.
То состояние, в которое учитель пытается ввести ученика, не является искомым, но в нём содержится искомое, в нем его можно обнаружить.

Я ведь поставил "место" в кавычки.  :Smilie: . Замените слово место на состояние, если вам больше нравится. Не в словах дело.

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно .
> Учитель пытается ввести ученика в определённое состояние. Вот в этом состоянии ученик и должен обнаружить искомое.
> То состояние, в которое учитель пытается ввести ученика, не является искомым, но в нём содержится искомое, в нем его можно обнаружить.


Это вы сейчас кого цитируете?

----------


## Грег

> Будды ведь опознают друг друга. И могут сказать друг о друге, что вот Будда. Или тоже не могут?


Вот тут не подскажу.  :Smilie: 
Ибо не будда.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Это вы сейчас кого цитируете?


Себя.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Кто здесь? Где я, а где ригпа?


Вы сказали, что если Ваджрасаттва скажет "Вот оно", то это уже не "оно". А теперь кокетничаете.  :Frown: 




> Neroli, что Вы как в первый раз, честно слово.  Что там в Алмазной Сутре говорится по этому поводу? Кого называют арахантом, кого бодхисаттвой, кого Татхагатой?


Как это нам поможет разобраться с Ригпа?

----------


## Neroli

> Себя.


Круто.

----------


## PampKin Head

Эдак и в ум простого человека ткнуть не получиться.




> Что там в Алмазной Сутре говорится по этому поводу? Кого называют арахантом, кого бодхисаттвой, кого Татхагатой?


Есть же и другие сутты: http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/ud3-2.htm

----------


## Neroli

> Правильно. Про р. нельзя однозначно указать "Вот - оно!", иначе это - уже не оно! Ибо оно за пределами слов, обозначений и понятий.


Да, Дима,еще по поводу Вашего ответа. Если Ваджрасаттва всё про Вашу Р. поймет, но в силу ряда причин не сможет Вам этого сказать, то почему в коренной Тантре Дзогчен нельзя написать именно так, если так и есть? 
Что дескать, поймет, но не скажет...

зы: Налоговый Кодекс Российской Федерации напоминает, сколько людей - столько трактовок.  :Smilie:

----------

Спокойный (03.12.2008)

----------


## Хайам

> Тут я понимаю так, что если ученик находится в *каком-то* состоянии и спрашивает Учителя в Ригпа


Если ученик в  Ригпа ,у него не возникает вопросов.



> В силу своих особенностей, Ригпа не обладает никакими качествами и свойствами, на которые можно было бы указать. Т.е. просто не на что указывать.


Но человек находящейся в ней ,обладает.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если ученик в  Ригпа ,у него не возникает вопросов.


Если у него не возникает вопросов, то "не испытывать сомнений" (второй пункт символа веры Дзогчен) можно удалить за ненадобностью.

----------


## Грег

> Если ученик в  Ригпа ,у него не возникает вопросов.


Точно! Пока есть вопросы - Ригпа нет.
Нет вопросов - уже лучше.



> Но человек находящейся в ней ,обладает.


И?

----------


## Хайам

> Если у него не возникает вопросов, то "не испытывать сомнений" (второй пункт символа веры Дзогчен) можно удалить за ненадобностью.


Я понимаю это так,что как только человек проявляет сомнения он уже не в Ригпа.



> Именно, по косвенным признакам.


Легче ,по отношению к другим людям в тот момент.Это открытость,радость,интерес  ,спокойствие на все чтобы они не выражали и тп ИМХО.

----------


## Neroli

Айяй, "филателисты, не разбредаемся". 
Бох с ним с учеником, мало кто там в чем не сомневается, с Ваджрасаттвой и его сомнениями то что у нас? 
Гармония? Он не может, а нам и не надо?

----------


## Грег

> Айяй, "филателисты, не разбредаемся", бох с ним с учеником, с Ваджрасаттвой что у нас? 
> Гармония? Он не может, а нам и не надо?


Расшифруйте, пожалуйста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Я понимаю это так,что как только человек проявляет сомнения он уже не в Ригпа.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Типа того...
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ну... данными качествами может обладать и просто добрый, тактичный человек.
А вот какой-нидь просветлённый в гневной форме вполне может и не подходить под данные признаки.
 :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но человек находящейся в ней ,обладает.


Для внешнего наблюдателя, т.е. для простых смертных его окружающих - да, наверное.
А вот если существо в Ригпа, то оно и само это Ригпа, поэтому у него не может быть никаких качеств, как и у Ригпа.

----------


## Хайам

> Ну... данными качествами может обладать и просто добрый, тактичный человек.


Обычный  добрый, тактичный человек зависит от обстоятельств.А человек в Ригпе ,нет.

----------


## Neroli

> Расшифруйте, пожалуйста.


Сергей, вы же любую тантру трактуете легко и непринужденно, а со мной почему то сложности.  :Smilie:

----------

Спокойный (03.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Все вопросы к Ваджрасаттве или автору коренной тантры.


А вам всё равно, почему он не может, или вы для себя приняли за истину тот ответ, что дали ранее? Типа "может", но "нельзя"?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, вы же любую тантру трактуете легко и непринужденно, а со мной почему то сложности.


Ни об одной тантре я не говорил.

----------


## Грег

> А вам всё равно, почему он не может, или вы для себя приняли за истину тот ответ, что дали ранее? Типа "может", но "нельзя"?


Да всё понятно становится в результате определённого времени практики.
Точнее, важность вопроса сходит на нет.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> зы: Налоговый Кодекс Российской Федерации напоминает, сколько людей - столько трактовок.


Потому, что методы Дзогчена - это методы переживания. Переживания не облечёшь в строгую формулу.
У каждого они свои. 

Практикуйте и внимательно!!! слушайте учителей. всё станет ясно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
А для однозначности и окончательной понятности существует путь отречения - сказано нельзя, значит нельзя.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вы сказали, что если Ваджрасаттва скажет "Вот оно", то это уже не "оно". А теперь кокетничаете. 
> 
> Как это нам поможет разобраться с Ригпа?


Субхути, как ты думаешь, может ли у архата быть такая мысль: "Я достиг архатства"  или нет? Субхути сказал: "О нет, Превосходнейший в мире. И по какой причине? В действительности нет никакой мерки, по которой называют архатом."

Субхути, как ты думаешь, может ли у бодхисаттвы быть такая мысль: "Я породил стремление обрести ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи" или нет? Субхути: "О нет, Превосходнейший в мире. И по какой причине?" Если бодхисаттва имеет представление "я", "человек", "существо", то он не является бодхисаттвой.

Субхути, как ты думаешь, достиг ли Так Приходящий аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи и проповедовал ли Так Приходящий какую-нибудь Дхарму?". 

Субхути ответил: "Если я уяснил смысл проповедованного Татхагатой, то нет никакой дхармы, которая называлась бы аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, а также нет никакой Дхармы, которую проповедовал Так Приходящий. Ту Дхарму, которую проповедовал Так Приходящий, нельзя проповедовать. Она не является ни дхармой, ни не-дхармой."

Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли распознать Так Приходящего по видимому облику?" - "Нет, о Превосходнейший. И по какой причине?"

"Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли распознать Так Приходящего по совокупности признаков?" - "О нет, Превосходнейший в мире. И по какой причине?"

Итак, продолжим по аналогии: "Neroli, как ты думаешь, можно ли распознать ригпа по совокупности признаков?". 

Если я верно уяснил смысл, то нет никакой дхармы, которая называлась бы ригпа!

----------

Legba (03.12.2008), Грег (04.12.2008), Маруся (04.12.2008)

----------


## Legba

В цитате, приведенной господином Берхиным, имелось ввиду немного другое.
ИМХО, конечно.



> Исконное естественное состояние по природе свободно от усложнений:
> Оно не "существует", ибо не видимо даже Победоносным;
> Оно не "не существует", ибо является основой всей самсары и нирваны;
> *Здесь нет противоречий - оно за пределами той области, что можно выразить словами.*


Ригдзин Джигме Лингпа

----------

Грег (03.12.2008), Дима Чабсунчин (03.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> Итак, продолжим по аналогии: "Neroli, как ты думаешь, можно ли распознать ригпа по совокупности признаков?". 
> 
> Если я верно уяснил смысл, то нет никакой дхармы, которая называлась бы ригпа!


Интересно, что именно Вы уяснили?

Осознали, что никакого буддизма на самом деле нет, практиковать нечего, достигших нет, стремиться не к чему, всё, все свободны, расходимся по домам?

Или если не совсем так, то с чем именно Вы согласились?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Осознали, что никакого буддизма на самом деле нет, практиковать нечего, достигших нет, стремиться не к чему, всё, все свободны, расходимся по домам?
> ...


Именно!  :Smilie: 
Только не всё так просто.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Сергей, вы же любую тантру трактуете легко и непринужденно, а со мной почему то сложности.


Фигасе, Оль, ты уже тантрами говоришь? :Smilie: )))

----------

Neroli (04.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Фигасе, Оль, ты уже тантрами говоришь?)))


))))))))
На БФ пообщаешься и не так еще заговоришь!  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> Исконное естественное состояние по природе свободно от усложнений:
> Оно не "существует", ибо не видимо даже Победоносным;
> Оно не "не существует", ибо является основой всей самсары и нирваны;
> Здесь нет противоречий - оно за пределами той области, что можно выразить словами.


Если мы таким образом разрешаем противоречие с Ригпа, что _оно не видимо даже Победоносным_, то тогда получается что, раз Будда пребывает постоянно в Ригпа, то один Будда другого Будду не может распознать (Ригпу ж не видно). Если действительно не может, то что тогда такое Всеведение? Если может, то выходит Будда пребывает в какой-то другой Ригпа (распознаваемой) или если Ригпа одна, то почему он другого Будду распознает, а ученика в Ригпа нет?
Спасибо конечно Джигме Лингпа, но я всё равно ничего не понимаю.

----------


## Neroli

> Потому, что методы Дзогчена - это методы переживания. Переживания не облечёшь в строгую формулу.
> У каждого они свои. 
> 
> Практикуйте и внимательно!!! слушайте учителей. всё станет ясно. 
> А для однозначности и окончательной понятности существует путь отречения - сказано нельзя, значит нельзя.


Т.е. то, что Ваджрасаттва не может сказать кто тут в Ригпа, это его личные переживания?  :Confused:  А остальные Будды могут?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Кстати, Сергей, Вы на противоречия в Учении не обращаете внимания (это такой у вас путь отречения) или Вы их не видите? Только честно. (В принципе ко всем вопрос)

----------

Спокойный (04.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Т.е. то, что Ваджрасаттва не может сказать кто тут в Ригпа, это его личные переживания?  А остальные Будды могут?


Ваджрасаттва такой де будда, как и все остальные. Они все полностью реализованные, и в этом плане между ними нет различий.



> Кстати, Сергей, Вы на противоречия в Учении не обращаете внимания (это такой у вас путь отречения) или Вы их не видите? Только честно. (В принципе ко всем вопрос)


Противоречия, они в голове  :Smilie: , а не в учении.
Когда у нас в голове что-то не сходится, то появляются противоречия.  :Smilie: 
Есть у нас в голове какое-то понимание ограниченное или теория какая-то, мы начинаем проверять учения на соответствие с содержимым нашей головы. Не соответствует? - значит противоречиво  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Спасибо конечно Джигме Лингпа, но я всё равно ничего не понимаю.


Вы много вопросов задаёте, потому и не понимаете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Противоречия, они в голове , а не в учении.
> Когда у нас в голове что-то не сходится, то появляются противоречия. 
> Есть у нас в голове какое-то понимание ограниченное или теория какая-то, мы начинаем проверять учения на соответствие с содержимым нашей головы.


Сергей это у вас в голове что-то свое все время.  :Wink: 
У меня инфа только из самого буддизма.
Анкета (отвечайте "да" это официальная информация или "нет" это Нероли сама придумала)
1) Будда обладает Всеведением?
2) Будда пребывает в Ригпа?
3) Один Будда может сказать, что перед ним другой Будда?
4) Будда не может сказать, что существо перед ним находится в Ригпа?
Если на всё ответ "да", то 1,3 и 4 противоречат друг другу. 

Либо:
5) Будда распознает Будду по каким-то другим признакам, а не потому что тот в Ригпа. 
А вот это уже, между прочим, отсебятина, из моей головы, а не из Учения, но отсебятина, которая может разрешить противоречия Учения. Так что не наезжайте на голову, в ней противоречия не возникают, они в ней рассасываются.  :Wink: 
А вот в Учении без поясненний противоречия как были так и остаются.

----------

Спокойный (04.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

Сергей, Вы, imho, совсем запутались в показаниях.



> Ваджрасаттва такой де будда, как и все остальные. Они все полностью реализованные, и в этом плане между ними нет различий.


То-есть, никакой будда не может узнать другого будду, Вы именно это сейчас сказали?



> Противоречия, они в голове , а не в учении.


А учение тогда где и что? Разве не мысли в умах людей?



> Когда у нас в голове что-то не сходится, то появляются противоречия.


Такое случается.



> Есть у нас в голове какое-то понимание ограниченное или теория какая-то, мы начинаем проверять учения на соответствие с содержимым нашей головы. Не соответствует? - значит противоречиво .


Понимание - это когда понимаешь что-то, что тебе говорят, или чему учат, а если учат противоречиво?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, Вы, imho, совсем запутались в показаниях.
> ...


Нет, ИМХО, это вы во всём ищите чёткую логическую структуру.  :Wink: 
Я не даю показания.
В буддизме есть 4 основные философские школы.
Выбирайте любую, наиболее соответствующую вашим представлениям, и следуйте тому, что там говорится.
Если вам это нужно, конечно.

----------


## Спокойный

> Нет, ИМХО, это вы во всём ищите чёткую логическую структуру. 
> Я не даю показания.
> В буддизме есть 4 основные философские школы.
> Выбирайте любую, наиболее соответствующую вашим представлениям, и следуйте тому, что там говорится.
> Если вам это нужно, конечно.


Это Ваше виртуальное самоубийство в данном треде?  :Cool: 
Говорить-говорить чего-то, довести до абсурда, признаться напоследок в том, что никакой логики в Ваших словах и не намечалось, и сделать ручкой на этой мажорной ноте.  :Smilie:  Непонятно тогда, зачем Вы вообще в этом треде участвовали, и какую из предложенных мне Вами на выбор точек зрения отстаивали. Кстати, мне-то как раз моя собственная точка зрения абсолютна понятна, а вот Вы определились бы.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> То-есть, никакой будда не может узнать другого будду, Вы именно это сейчас сказали?


Я сказал только то, что все будды одинаково реализованы. 



> А учение тогда где и что? Разве не мысли в умах людей?


В Дзогчене учение - это не мысли в умах людей.  :Smilie:  Это живое непосредственное переживание истинного состояния.
Оно не объясняется логически и его нельзя получить на основе интеллектуального анализа.



> Понимание - это когда понимаешь что-то, что тебе говорят, или чему учат, а если учат противоречиво?


Есть понимание логическое, а есть интуитивное.
Бывает, что не понимаешь когда что-то тебе говорят.
Я вот не пойму, к примеру, когда мне китаец что-нибудь будет говорить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Это Ваше виртуальное самоубийство в данном треде?


Вы никогда ничего не узнаете о Дзогчен, если будете подходить только с помощью интеллектуального анализа.



> Непонятно тогда, зачем Вы вообще в этом треде участвовали, и какую из предложенных мне Вами на выбор точек зрения отстаивали.


Я ничего не отстаивал. Я говорил о о том, что сам узнал из книг, слов учителей и собственного опыта переживаний.

Я ведь уже сказал - вы вправе выбрать себе любое учение, наиболее подходящее вам.



> Кстати, мне-то как раз моя собственная точка зрения абсолютна понятна, а вот Вы определились бы.


Мне моя собственная точка зрения тоже понятна.
Дзогчен - не есть логическое учение (впрочем, как и Тантра). Это учение, основанное на переживаниях.
Практикуйте, и всё станет понятным.  :Smilie: 

PS. К тому же, есть вещи, которые я не могу объяснить, я же не всезнающий Будда.

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы никогда ничего не узнаете о Дзогчен, если будете подходить тлько с помощью интеллектуального анализа.


Во-первых, я ничего не говорил про *только*. 
Во-вторых, Вы в этой теме уже сказали довольно много общих слов, избегая конкретики, так что вот это Ваше отцитированное мной сообщение выглядит как отмазка при неумении чётко формулировать свои мысли.




> Я ведь уже сказал - вы вправе выбрать себе любое учение, наиболее подходящее вам.


А я у Вас и не спрашивал разрешения, но на всякий случай всё равно спасибо.  :Cool: 



> Мне моя собственная точка зрения тоже понятна.
> Дзогчен - не есть логическое учение (впрочем, как и Тантра). Это учение, основанное на переживаниях.


Переживания и ощущения подобны иллюзии, равно как и эмоции, едва ли далеко можно на них уехать. К тому же это не аргумент, коль скоро Вы _по собственной воле пишете_ на форуме.



> Практикуйте, и всё станет понятным.


Детский приём.



> PS. К тому же, есть вещи, которые я не могу объяснить, я же не всезнающий Будда.


Достаточно уметь объяснить вещи, которые *знаешь на собственном опыте*, пытаться объяснить то, что сам *не знаешь* закономерно приводит к плачевному результату.

----------


## Спокойный

> Я сказал только то, что все будды одинаково реализованы.


Вы же это, я надеюсь, не просто так сказали, а к чему-то, продолжая некую линию общения, теперь, вдруг, ни с того, ни с сего, её обрываете. Это что, Вы зашли в тупик?



> В Дзогчене учение - это не мысли в умах людей.  Это живое непосредственное переживание истинного состояния.
> Оно не объясняется логически и его нельзя получить на основе интеллектуального анализа.


А Намкай Норбу Римпоче книги с буквами на страницах выпускает для чего? Или его слова и мысли - это всё не учение никакое? А что это тогда?



> Есть понимание логическое, а есть интуитивное.
> Бывает, что не понимаешь когда что-то тебе говорят.
> Я вот не пойму, к примеру, когда мне китаец что-нибудь будет говорить.


Сергей, это всё понятно, но мне вот, почему-то это не мешает общаться на форумах, и свои мысли формулировать. А если Вам мешает, тогда, может, и не надо?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Переживания и ощущения подобны иллюзии, равно как и эмоции, едва ли далеко можно на них уехать. К тому же это не аргумент, коль скоро Вы _по собственной воле пишете_ на форуме.


На переживаниях и ощущениях строится вся практика в Тантре.
И никакое знание не имеет вообще практически никакого значения, если оно получено интеллектуальным методом.



> Детский приём.


тем нет менее...



> Достаточно уметь объяснить вещи, которые *знаешь на собственном опыте*, пытаться объяснить то, что сам *не знаешь* закономерно приводит к плачевному результату.


Я не могу (и даже права не имею) объяснить вам знания, основанные на переживаниях. Я не могу вам передать переживания.
У меня нет задачи что-то вам впарить (продать), или в чём-то вас убедить.
Вы сами пришли в данный тред.

PS. Если вы хотите, что-либо узнать о Дзогчен, я могу дать список авторов и их книг в свободном доступе.
В них вы можете найти компетентные комментарии компетентных учителей Дзогчен, а не мнения по этому поводу посетителей БФ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Субхути, как ты думаешь, может ли у архата быть такая мысль: "Я достиг архатства"  или нет? Субхути сказал: "О нет, Превосходнейший в мире. И по какой причине? В действительности нет никакой мерки, по которой называют архатом."


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/ud3-2.htm
...
И достопочтенный Нанда, унижаемый, мучимый и терзаемый тем, что монахи, которые были его друзьями, стали звать его наемным и продажным, – отправился в уединение и был вдумчив, ревностен, старателен. Вскоре он вошел и остался в высшей цели святой жизни, ради которой его собратья справедливо уходят из дома в бездомность, узнав и осуществив это для себя здесь и сейчас. *Он узнал, что "Рождения исчерпаны, святая жизнь завершена, задача выполнена. Больше ничего не нужно для этого мира". И таким образом Нанда стал еще одним из архатов.*

Тогда *некое божество*, глубокой ночью, освещая своим огромным сиянием весь парк Джеты, приблизилось к Благословенному. Придя и поклонившись ему, оно стало сбоку от него. И стоя там, оно *сказало Благословенному*: "Господин, *достопочтенный Нанда, – брат Благословенного, сын его тети по матери, – через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь".*

Затем, когда ночь прошла, достопочтенный Нанда пришел к Благословенному, и придя, поклонился и сел сбоку от него. Сидя там, он сказал Благословенному: "Господин, что касается поручительства Благословенного в том, что я получу пятьсот апсар с ногами голубок, то я сейчас освобождаю Благословенного от этого обещания".

"*Нанда, постигнув твое осознание моим осознанием, я понял, что 'Нанда через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной (анасава) свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь'. И одно божество сообщило мне, что 'Достопочтенный Нанда через прекращение влечений (асава), вошел и остался в незапятнанной (анасава) свободе осознания, свободе распознавания, узнав и осуществив это для себя в здесь и теперь'. Когда твой ум, через отсутствие пристрастия, был освобожден от влечений (асава),* я был тем самым освобожден от обещания".
...

P.S. Расхождения в показаниях налицо относительно "прекращения влечения", "незапятнанной (анасава) свободы осознания", "свободе распознавания"... Вполне так мерки, доступные при развитии качества "знания умов других существ". Не стоит забывать, что Шуньята - также и форма, а не только форма - Шуньята.

А если париться  о том, что не на что указать, то и на ум обычного человека указать тоже невозможно. Но это не портит жизни подавляющей массы живущих на этой зеленой планете.

Холодное отдельно, мягкое отдельно. И не стоит путать эти два.

P.S.S. А по поводу пути опыта... *Любой буддийский путь - это путь опыта*. Включая описанный, что в палийском Каноне, что в сутрах Праджняпарамиты, что в тантрах Ваджраяны, что в традиции Дзогчен.

----------


## Спокойный

> На переживаниях и ощущениях строится вся практика в Тантре.


На это я могу ответить очень просто.
Если обдуманное и высказанное словами вслух переживание теряет свою силу, то это была *иллюзия*. Классическая. Забредать в иллюзии и удерживать себя в них путём ограничения поступления информации и прекращения обдумывания - это не мой путь, извините. Думаю, что в 21м веке это не вариант и для большинства людей. 



> И никакое знание не имеет вообще практически никакого значения, если оно получено интеллектуальным методом.


См. выше. И не нужно путать понятия. Знание подразумевает познание разумом. А переживания - они и у животных есть. Сновидения вот - тоже переживания, и в то же время - чистейшей воды иллюзии. Я надеюсь, что Дзогчен - это не практика стирания граней между иллюзиями и действительностью?

----------

Aleksey L. (04.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Вы же это, я надеюсь, не просто так сказали, а к чему-то, продолжая некую линию общения, теперь, вдруг, ни с того, ни с сего, её обрываете. Это что, Вы зашли в тупик?


Да, я зашёл в тупик.  :Smilie:  Я встретил китайца, которому не могу ничего объяснить, в силу незнания китайского языка.



> А Намкай Норбу Римпоче книги с буквами на страницах выпускает для чего? Или его слова и мысли - это всё не учение никакое? А что это тогда?


Для того, чтобы донести учение до конкретных людей и помочь им в практике.
Без практики конкретного человека, слова ННР ничего не значат.
ННР и другие учителя обычно пишут книги для практиков, а не для исследователей тибетского буддизма.



> Сергей, это всё понятно, но мне вот, почему-то это не мешает общаться на форумах, и свои мысли формулировать. А если Вам мешает, тогда, может, и не надо?


Вы мне угрожаете? :Kiss:   :Smilie: 
Я сам пока способен решить что и где говорить.
Кто хотел что-либо узнать - узнал. Кому этого недостаточно, обратится к литературе и компетентным учителям.
Тем более, что я не являюсь учителем, не даю передачи и садханы и не пытаюсь что-либо кому-то впарить.

----------


## Neroli

> Я не могу (и даже права не имею) объяснить вам знания, основанные на переживаниях. Я не могу вам передать переживания.
> У меня нет задачи что-то вам впарить (продать), или в чём-то вас убедить.
> Вы сами пришли в данный тред.


Сергей, ну вы, хотя бы, ответьте на мои вопросы в сообщении #197, они не сложные. Там проверяются знания не основанные на переживаниях, а основанные на прочитанном и услышанном от Учителей. Не хотите? Почему?

----------


## Спокойный

> PS. Если вы хотите, что-либо узнать о Дзогчен, я могу дать список авторов и их книг в свободном доступе.


Сергей, Ваши попытки выставить меня невеждой выглядят очень смешно, честное слово.  :Smilie:  Посмотрите на дату моей регистрации на этом форуме. Сравните со своей. И давайте раз и навсегда уточним - я книжек прочитал много _разных_ за свою жизнь. И дзогченовские среди них тоже есть.



> В них вы можете найти компетентные комментарии компетентных учителей Дзогчен, а не мнения по этому поводу посетителей БФ.


Это таким образом Вы меня отсылаете,  :Smilie:  чтобы продолжать свободно писать всё, что на ум взбредет в этом треде, не отвечая за слова, сказанные, порой, парой часов ранее?

----------


## Спокойный

> Да, я зашёл в тупик.  Я встретил китайца, которому не могу ничего объяснить, в силу незнания китайского языка.


Я говорю по-русски.

----------


## Грег

> На это я могу ответить очень просто.
> Если обдуманное и высказанное словами вслух переживание теряет свою силу, то это была *иллюзия*. Классическая. Забредать в иллюзии и удерживать себя в них путём ограничения поступления информации и прекращения обдумывания - это не мой путь, извините. Думаю, что в 21м веке это не вариант и для большинства людей.


 :EEK!: 
Я и не собираюсь вас в чём-то убеждать. вы сами сюда пришли, я вас не зазывал, денег вы мне не платили  :Smilie: . Какие претензии?  :Smilie: 
Повторюсь - если вас не устраивает какое-либо учение, вы вправе выбрать то, которое вас устроит.
И за большинство людей тоже, ИМХО, не стоит вещать.



> См. выше. И не нужно путать понятия. Знание подразумевает познание разумом. ...


Учения Тантры не предназначены для познания разумом.  :Wink:  :Smilie: 
Они предназначены для практики.

----------


## Грег

> Я говорю по-русски.


Вы не обладаете нужным, в данном случае, понятийным аппаратом.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если обдуманное и высказанное словами вслух переживание теряет свою силу, то это была иллюзия. Классическая. Забредать в иллюзии и удерживать себя в них путём ограничения поступления информации и прекращения обдумывания - это не мой путь, извините.


Все отличие нормального буддийского переживания в том, что будучи обдуманным и высказанным словами (если это возможно), оно *не теряет своей силы*.

И именно поэтому Архата, Арья-Бодхисаттву и дзогченпу бесполезно лечить галоперидолом в совокупности с классической психотерапией.

----------


## Спокойный

> P.S.S. А по поводу пути опыта... *Любой буддийский путь - это путь опыта*. Включая описанный, что в палийском Каноне, что в сутрах Праджняпарамиты, что в тантрах Ваджраяны, что в традиции Дзогчен.


Я даже больше скажу - ВСЯ ЖИЗНЬ любого человека это путь опыта. И общение на форумах - это ОПЫТ, и размышление над идеями - ОПЫТ, все, любые деяния и мысли человека это опыт. И никакого другого опыта у человека, кроме того, что я описал - у него НЕТ, и быть не может.

А есть люди, которые умудряются о ЧУЖОМ опыте, говорить, как о своём, и даже думать так. Никуда, кроме как в иллюзии мы так не зайдём.

----------


## Neroli

*Сергей Ракитин*, вы меня игнорируете?
Тогда наберитесь мужества, я вам скажу кто вы.
Переведите на английский сначала слово "мир", потом добавьте "до", потом перевод слова "мяч". И, пожалуйста, проявите чувство юмора  :Wink:

----------

Aleksey L. (04.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Это таким образом Вы меня отсылаете,  чтобы продолжать свободно писать всё, что на ум взбредет в этом треде, не отвечая за слова, сказанные, порой, парой часов ранее?


Нет, не посылаю  :Smilie: . Просто, рекомендую ознакомиться с основами в более компетентных источниках, а не у меня.

Вам список подготовить?

PS. Прежде чем поступить в институт, человек должен школу закончить.  :Wink: 
Без аттестата приёмная комиссия его посылает.

----------


## Спокойный

> Все отличие нормального буддийского переживания в том, что будучи обдуманным и высказанным словами (если это возможно), оно *не теряет своей силы*.


Замечательно. Тогда пускай все практики с опытом выскажутся, мы и проверим.



> И именно поэтому Архата, Арья-Бодхисаттву и дзогченпу бесполезно лечить галоперидолом в совокупности с классической психотерапией.


Архат - он и в психушке архат, ясное дело.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

Сергей Ракитин, Вы пример как раз того идущего не знаю куда практика из моего ответа Пампкину выше. Пытаетесь говорить на языках, продолжения которых не знаете. И когда у Вас возникают через строчку неразрешимые противоречия, сетуете на не подходящие понятийные аппараты собеседников.  :Cool: 

Сергей, понятийный аппарат у меня один - свой собственный. Чужие перфокарты к нему не подходят. Чего и Вам советую, своим умом думать.

----------


## Грег

> *Сергей Ракитин*, вы меня игнорируете?
> Тогда наберитесь мужества, я вам скажу кто вы.
> Переведите на английский сначала слово "мир", потом добавьте "до", потом перевод слова "мяч". И, пожалуйста, проявите чувство юмора


влом переводить и ребусы разгадывать, извините...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Замечательно. Тогда пускай все практики с опытом выскажутся, мы и проверим.
> 
> Архат - он и в психушке архат, ясное дело.


Не совсем понял, каким образом вы проверите чужой опыт? Это будут не более, чем словесные спекуляции на тему набора слов, сказанных другим человеком.

----------


## Грег

> Я даже больше скажу - ВСЯ ЖИЗНЬ любого человека это путь опыта. И общение на форумах - это ОПЫТ, и размышление над идеями - ОПЫТ, все, любые деяния и мысли человека это опыт. И никакого другого опыта у человека, кроме того, что я описал - у него НЕТ, и быть не может.


Ничего страшного, мне не влом ещё раз повторить - Учения Тантры, как правило, не предназначены для анализа и размышлений.
Это опыт переживаний, а не опыт логического анализа и умозаключений.



> А есть люди, которые умудряются о ЧУЖОМ опыте, говорить, как о своём, и даже думать так. Никуда, кроме как в иллюзии мы так не зайдём.


Вы сейчас кому оппонируете? Будде? Гарабу Дорже? ННР?
Вы учите Дзогчену?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Сергей, понятийный аппарат у меня один - свой собственный. Чужие перфокарты к нему не подходят. Чего и Вам советую, своим умом думать.


Вы со своими перфокартами зашли в раздел Дзогчен.
Заметьте - вы сами сюда пришли и вправе уйти. Вам никто ничего не навязывает.

Вы не ответили - вам список литературы подготовить?

----------


## Neroli

Вот еще что... В Учении противоречий быть не должно. 
Шакьямуни о многом молчал, но насколько я знаю всё, что было им высказано само себе не противоречит. 

Когда Учителей и Мастеров становится много, как в ТБ, когда они говорят, зная Истину, пусть даже с разных граней, они не должны противоречить друг, другу, только дополнять. Даже и особенно если один Мастер не в курсе, что говорил другой или что говорится в какой-то там Тантре.Если они друг другу противоречат, то совсем беда.  :Smilie:  
Истина может быть противоречивой? Допустим, есть вещи, которые невозможно высказать. Но высказанное, разве может быть противоречивым? 
У кого-нибудь есть какие-нибудь мысли? 

зы: мне кажется, что такое возможно, когда присутвует такой метод как "упайя". А "упай" в ТБ пруд пруди. такое вот предположение.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Как совсем недавно хорошо сказал буддийский практик Б.Гребенщиков "С тех пор как мы стали считать, что истина передается словами, мы стали искать в темной комнате черную кошку, которой там нет. Когда мы это осознаем, мы, наконец, выходим на свет."

Сергей Ракитин, вам давно можно было признаться, что уровень вашей способности к объяснению пока не соответствует желаниям Спокойного и закончить этот умильный трёп  :Smilie: 

Даже Ваджрасаттва не может указать на ригпа и сказать "вот оно", но неуёмные граждане тут пытаются выловить его путём создания засад из слов. Как самонадеянно..
Кто-нибудь вообще вдумывается в смысл сказанного наставниками, или это только предлог покрасоваться на их фоне, звякая кимвалом слов, к которым даже теоретического понимания нет, не говоря уже опыта, на который они указывают?

Придите в себя, народ! С чего вы взяли, что вам надо непременно лязгать языком на эти темы? Какой дзогчен? Вы Нагарджуну или Чандракирти хотя бы интеллектуально понимаете? - чтобы считать что у вас ума палата? Полчаса в шаматхе посидеть спокойно можете? - чтобы считать что минимально вдумчивы и ваш ум не скачет от понятия к понятию как обезьяна?
Кто спрашивает? Кто отвечает?... :\

----------

Legba (04.12.2008), Sadhak (05.12.2008), Александр С (05.12.2008), Дима Чабсунчин (04.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы со своими перфокартами зашли в раздел Дзогчен.


ЖИЗНЬ не делится на разделы.




> Вы не ответили - вам список литературы подготовить?


Мы обсуждать прочитанное будем, или говорить о действительности?

----------


## Спокойный

> Не совсем понял, каким образом вы проверите чужой опыт? Это будут не более, чем словесные спекуляции на тему набора слов, сказанных другим человеком.


Не, я так далеко не загадываю. О проверке самого опыта речи не идёт. Проверить для начала хотелось есть ли сам опыт.

----------


## Neroli

> Полчаса в шаматхе посидеть спокойно можете?


Я могу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не, я так далеко не загадываю. О проверке самого опыта речи не идёт. Проверить для начала хотелось есть ли сам опыт.


Собственно, для этого есть наставник (обладающий соответствующими качествами), с которым такие темы и обсуждают. 

Зачем кому-то практиковать публичный стриптиз - ума не приложу. Хотя... Мир полон людей с оригинальными наклонностями.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, ну вы, хотя бы, ответьте на мои вопросы в сообщении #197, они не сложные. Там проверяются знания не основанные на переживаниях, а основанные на прочитанном и услышанном от Учителей. Не хотите? Почему?


Извините, если обидел, участник "Спокойный" перетянул внимание на себя.  :Smilie: 




> 1) Будда обладает Всеведением?
> 2) Будда пребывает в Ригпа?
> 3) Один Будда может сказать, что перед ним другой Будда?
> 4) Будда не может сказать, что существо перед ним находится в Ригпа?
> Если на всё ответ "да", то 1,3 и 4 противоречат друг другу.
> 
> Либо:
> 5) Будда распознает Будду по каким-то другим признакам, а не потому что тот в Ригпа.


1. Говорят, да.  :Smilie: 
2. Получается, что так.
3. Не могу сказать, ибо не Будда и не обладаю всеведением.
4. см. ответ на п.3.
5. см. ответ на п.3.

На вопросы 3,4,5 у меня нет ответов. Но есть косвенные пояснения Будды и учителей:

1. От Патрула Римпоче



> Будда сказал:
> Только я и мне подобные, но не обычные люди, могут судить о другом человеке.


2. Из коренной тантры Дзогчен (приводилась Игорем Берхиным) - о том, что никто не может указать на Ригпа.

3. Цитата Pampkin Head в посте   #151 - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=151

Выводы делайте сами.

PS. К тому же, понятие "всеведение Будды" нужно ещё правильно понять.
Вроде бы где-то, когда-то на форуме мне встречалось обсуждение этого термина на БФ. Либо это было где-то в литературе.

----------


## Спокойный

Samadhi Undercover, не разделяю Вашего самобичевания по поводу собственной никчемности.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Мы обсуждать прочитанное будем, или говорить о действительности?


Что такое действительность?
Насколько я смог понять из ваших  более ранних высказываний, значение понятия "действительность", скажем так, различаются у вас и в буддийских учениях.

Вообще говоря, в буддизме вообще оспаривается наличие этой самой действительности.
Как быть? Кому верить?

----------


## Neroli

> Кто-нибудь вообще вдумывается в смысл сказанного наставниками, или это только предлог покрасоваться на их фоне, звякая кимвалом слов, к которым даже теоретического понимания нет, не говоря уже опыта, на который они указывают?


Сэм, я так понимаю, что Вы то вдумываетесь? Так у Вас есть какое-то объяснение? Или Вы ваш метод общения заключается в том, чтобы просто "уесть" собеседника и всё?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Истина может быть противоречивой?
> .


Легко!  :Smilie: 

Фотон одновременно и частица и волна и его поведение описывается двумя, в общем-то противоречащими теориями.

Это называется *парадокс*.

PS. ИМХО, наше знание может быть противоречивым, а не истина.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Проверить для начала хотелось есть ли сам опыт.


А каким образом вы собираетесь это проверить?
Вложить перста в рану?  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Сэм, я так понимаю, что Вы то вдумываетесь? Так у Вас есть какое-то объяснение? Или Вы ваш метод общения заключается в том, чтобы просто "уесть" собеседника и всё?


У меня есть объяснение. Но я не объясняюсь на базар-вокзале. Мне кажется понимание любой строчки коренных тантр подобно драгоценности. 
С какого перепуга вы считаете я вам или кому-то ещё с претензиями должен вручить драгоценность? Глядя на этот тред, я не убежден, что вы понимаете её ценность. Думаю вы её профукаете.

----------


## Спокойный

> Что такое действительность?
> Насколько я смог понять из ваших  более ранних высказываний, значение понятия "действительность", скажем так, различаются у вас и в буддийских учениях.
> 
> Вообще говоря, в буддизме вообще оспаривается наличие этой самой действительности.
> Как быть? Кому верить?


Мдаа...
Не, вообще, средство-то есть, чтобы действительность увидеть.
В дзене раньше хорошо могли показать. Но сейчас-то, наверное, уже учителя не бьют палками учеников, запутавшихся в своих мыслях, до тех пор, пока у них сознание не выйдет из виртуальности в "здесь и сейчас"...

----------


## Спокойный

> PS. ИМХО, наше знание может быть противоречивым, а не истина.


Предлагаю слово Истина заменять, хоть иногда, словом "факт". Облегчает понимание.

----------


## Спокойный

К слову.
Иногда говорится в мой адрес в разных тредах - "это наш раздел", "да кто ты такой", "тебе что, книжки и учителя не указ", и т.д. А я искренне считаю, что действительность - ОДНА. Та, про которую Ракитин мог бы сказать, что она "истинна". И если есть две противоречащих теории, то "должен остаться только один". И очень даже обидно за Дхарму, если получается, что какой-то Спокойный пришёл и в одиночку разворошил стройное учение. Такого же быть не может. И если Истина - это Дхарма, или Истина - это "раздел Дзогчен", так ведь Истина же всегда победит таких вот спокойных. Ну так победите, в споре, в жизни, не ругайтесь, не баньте, а победите.

----------


## Грег

> Предлагаю слово Истина заменять, хоть иногда, словом "факт". Облегчает понимание.


Земля плоская - факт? Земля является центром вселенной - факт?
А вот в древние времена так считали.

Вы обладаете всей полнотой знаний и "факты" являются именно фактами, а не вашим об них мнением?

----------


## Спокойный

> Земля плоская - факт? Земля является центром вселенной - факт?
> А вот в древние времена так считали.


Считали, как раз, что это Истина.  :Cool: 
А факт - это то, что Земля вращается вокруг Солнца.
И фактом эта теория стала, когда её проверили многократно. 



> Вы обладаете всей полнотой знаний и "факты" являются именно фактами, а не вашим об них мнением?


Про полноту знаний я ничего не утверждал, оставим это в стороне, а про факты - конечно же, моё мнение.

----------


## Спокойный

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Факт

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вот еще что... В Учении противоречий быть не должно. 
> Шакьямуни о многом молчал, но насколько я знаю всё, что было им высказано само себе не противоречит.


Нужно учитывать, что Будда учил разных людей по разному, в зависимости от ситуации того, кому давался совет. Одних он побуждал оставить всё мирское и присоединиться к монашеской Общине, другим советовал этого не делать. Одних он учил "анатману", других "атману" и т.д. Говорят, что существует 8 400 способов, с помощью которых Будда передаёт Учение. 

Монахам он давал одни наставления, мирянам другие, бодхисаттвам третьи, богам четвёртые, нагам пятые и т.д. Поэтому эти наставления кажутся противоречивыми. Пампкин последнее время любит цитировать Палийский Канон, но забывает, что он может зачастую "противоречить" махаянским Сутрам Праджняпарамиты и др.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Монахам он давал одни наставления, мирянам другие, бодхисаттвам третьи, богам четвёртые, нагам пятые и т.д. Поэтому эти наставления кажутся противоречивыми. Пампкин последнее время любит цитировать Палийский Канон, но забывает, что он может зачастую "противоречить" махаянским Сутрам Праджняпарамиты и др.


Хотелось бы комментариев по поводу "противоречий".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> И очень даже обидно за Дхарму, если получается, что какой-то Спокойный пришёл и в одиночку разворошил стройное учение.


Лучше сказать по-другому - какой-то Спокойный пришёл и всё, что не укладывается в прокрустово ложе его умопостроений объявил выдумкой, не взирая на существование неизвестных ему понятий и методов (которые он и не считает таковыми, ввиду того, что это не "факт").

Если физику 19-го века попытаться объяснить Теорию Относительности, то он её опровергнет на корню.
Потому как, нет у него таких "фактов" и аппарата для подтверждения данной теории у него не имеется.

Ничего вы, Спокойный, не разворошили. Сначала изучИте основы, потом получИте передачу на тантрийскую практику, попрактикуйте, а вот потом уж и ворошить пытайтесь.

Тантрийские учения не уложатся в стройную систему ваших воззрений. Они лежат за пределами ограниченной области ваших знаний о "действительности".

----------


## Грег

> Считали, как раз, что это Истина. 
> А факт - это то, что Земля вращается вокруг Солнца.
> И фактом эта теория стала, когда её проверили многократно.


Радужное Тело - Факт?
Иллюзорность существования - факт?
Возможность работы с каналами и пранами - факт?
Проверим?

----------


## Fritz

> Вообще говоря, в буддизме вообще оспаривается наличие этой самой действительности.


С каких пор и в каком таком буддизме?




> Учения Тантры не предназначены для познания разумом.
> Они предназначены для практики.


А познание разумом  - это не практика?

----------


## Грег

> С каких пор и в каком таком буддизме?


Ок, прошу прощения. Исправлю. Иллюзорность существования действительности.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А познание разумом  - это не практика?


Конечно практика! Разве я отрицал?
Но мы вроде бы о тантрийских практиках говорим? Нет?

----------


## Fritz

Вот ещё перл:




> Ничего страшного, мне не влом ещё раз повторить - Учения Тантры, как правило, не предназначены для анализа и размышлений.
> Это опыт переживаний, а не опыт логического анализа и умозаключений.


Анализ и умозаключение - это разве не переживание?




> Иллюзорность существования действительности.


Иллюзорность в каком смысле, в смысле не существует или просто похоже на иллюзию, типа метафора такая?




> Конечно практика! Разве я отрицал?


Это не отрицание: 


> Учения Тантры не предназначены для познания разумом.
> Они предназначены для практики.


 ? У меня выходит, что по-Вашему учения Тантры не предназначены и для практики, т.к. познание разумом практика.

----------


## Грег

> Мдаа...
> Не, вообще, средство-то есть, чтобы действительность увидеть.
> В дзене раньше хорошо могли показать. Но сейчас-то, наверное, уже учителя не бьют палками учеников, запутавшихся в своих мыслях, до тех пор, пока у них сознание не выйдет из виртуальности в "здесь и сейчас"...


Такой метод Дзен, ИМХО, призван лишить практика привязанности к понятиям "существование" и "несуществование" и  вывести его за пределы этих понятий.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Хотелось бы комментариев по поводу "противоречий".


Как вариант: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=74

Ещё:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=23
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=32
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=39

и т.д.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Анализ и умозаключение - это разве не переживание?


Не об этих переживаниях речь.



> Иллюзорность в каком смысле, в смысле не существует или просто похоже на иллюзию, типа метафора такая?


Для кого-то просто метафора, для кого-то самая что ни на есть реальность.  :Wink: 



> Это не отрицание:  ? У меня выходит, что по-Вашему учения Тантры не предназначены и для практики, т.к. познание разумом практика.


Познание разумом -  практика. Но в Тантре основная практика другая.  :Smilie: 
Практика - это не только познание разумом.

Познайте разумом красоту вечернего заката. Или прохладу морского бриза в жару.

----------


## Neroli

> У меня есть объяснение. Но я не объясняюсь на базар-вокзале. Мне кажется понимание любой строчки коренных тантр подобно драгоценности. 
> С какого перепуга вы считаете я вам или кому-то ещё с претензиями должен вручить драгоценность? Глядя на этот тред, я не убежден, что вы понимаете её ценность. Думаю вы её профукаете.


Это ответ из разряда "идите медитируйте" и "да кто вы такие". Тем не менее Сэм,я не в коей мере не претендую на ваши драгоценности. Упаси Будда. Оставьте их себе. 
У меня к Вам проще вопрос. Если вдруг снизойдете до ответа, то скажите, если что-то мне кажется противоречием, то по какой причине я не могу об этом ни говорить, ни спрашивать? В чем криминал моих вопросов заключается?

----------

Sadhak (05.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

В науке, факт — это данные, подтверждённые научным экспериментом, который многие могут повторить и получить тот же результат. В идеальном случае, это научное наблюдение, сделанное таким образом, чтобы было трудно найти другое объяснение данным. Факт может частично поддерживать или разрушать модель того, как устроена вселенная, но не могут подтверить, правильна ли модель. Одно наблюдение или феномен не может подтвердить ничего.




> Радужное Тело - Факт?


Согласно определению - нет. 



> Иллюзорность существования - факт?


Я, совершенно точно, существую, мой компьютер тоже, так что - нет, даже согласно такому минимуму.



> Возможность работы с каналами и пранами - факт?


Нет, согласно определению.



> Проверим?


Ваши предложения?

----------


## Neroli

> Нужно учитывать, что Будда учил разных людей по разному, в зависимости от ситуации того, кому давался совет. Одних он побуждал оставить всё мирское и присоединиться к монашеской Общине, другим советовал этого не делать. Одних он учил "анатману", других "атману" и т.д. Говорят, что существует 8 400 способов, с помощью которых Будда передаёт Учение. 
> 
> Монахам он давал одни наставления, мирянам другие, бодхисаттвам третьи, богам четвёртые, нагам пятые и т.д. Поэтому эти наставления кажутся противоречивыми. Пампкин последнее время любит цитировать Палийский Канон, но забывает, что он может зачастую "противоречить" махаянским Сутрам Праджняпарамиты и др.


Дима,все замечательно, но, то что Ваджрасаттва не может сказать "Вот оно" - это не совет, не метод и не один из способов Учения. Это информация, изложенный факт. 
Или если это не факт, то что это? Метод? Т.е. кому-то говорится, что Ваджрасаттва не может, кому говорится, что может в зависимости от ситуации и состояния "больного"? 
Т.е. все-тки "упайя"?

----------


## Neroli

> Легко! 
> 
> Фотон одновременно и частица и волна и его поведение описывается двумя, в общем-то противоречащими теориями.
> 
> Это называется *парадокс*.
> 
> PS. ИМХО, наше знание может быть противоречивым, а не истина.


Противоречие было бы, если бы в одном учебнике писали, что волна, в другом, что частица и всё время спорили бы между собой. А пишут как есть, т.е. истинно - частица и волна одновременно.

----------


## Спокойный

> Если физику 19-го века попытаться объяснить Теорию Относительности, то он её опровергнет на корню.
> Потому как, нет у него таких "фактов" и аппарата для подтверждения данной теории у него не имеется.


Начнём с того, что Эйнштейн родился в 19м веке. А ТО опубликовал в 1905 году. Но я согласен с тем, что если нет инструментария и экспериментов, то сложно судить, какая из теорий соответствует действительности.
Именно поэтому я предпочитаю современную модель мира (кстати, если уж на то пошло и вы упомянули Эйнштейна, то нынешняя модель идёт вразрез с буддийской космологией) той, что была в ходу 2500 лет назад. Это ведь в полной мере касается и верований, ибо религия всегда лежит на грани мира, который виден, и того, который додуман.  :Smilie:  Кстати, ЕСДЛ тоже на моей стороне в этом вопросе.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

> Не об этих переживаниях речь.


Но Вы сказали, что переживания и логический анализ с умозаключениями - разные вещи: 


> Учения Тантры, как правило, не предназначены для анализа и размышлений.
> Это опыт переживаний, а не опыт логического анализа и умозаключений.





> Для кого-то просто метафора, для кого-то самаячто ни на есть реальность.


Так чтоже для Вас реальность, то, что не имеет к Вам никакого отношения? Что реально, Вы или некая нереальная для Вас реальность, становящаяся реальностью когда закончится настоящая нереальная реальность? Вы нигилист или атмавадин? 




> Познайте разумом красоту вечернего заката. Или прохладу морского бриза в жару.


А как Вы ещё всё это познаёте, марсианскими хрониками? 




> Познание разумом - практика. Но в Тантре основная практика другая.
> Практика - это не только познание разумом.


Т.е. практика Тантры начинается с удаления мозга или хотябы с обширной лоботомии?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> если что-то мне кажется противоречием, то по какой причине я не могу об этом ни говорить, ни спрашивать? В чем криминал моих вопросов заключается?


Можно я отвечу?

Зачастую, противоречивость именно что только кажущаяся, как следствие неполноты знания.

Как-то у Далай-ламы читал нечто подобное - "если мне что-то кажется неверным, то возможно просто мне не хватает знаний по этому вопросу".
как-то так - не помню уже в точности слова.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ок, прошу прощения. Исправлю. Иллюзорность существования действительности.


Ох, Сергей Ракитин, Сергей Ракитин, что же Вы за чепуху-то пишете...
Это же надо так было сказать... "иллюзорность существования действительности"!!!. Перл недели точно. 
Я даже сам Вам подскажу - не иллюзорность, а "подобие иллюзии".

----------


## Грег

> В науке, факт — это данные, подтверждённые научным экспериментом, который многие могут повторить и получить тот же результат. В идеальном случае, это научное наблюдение, сделанное таким образом, чтобы было трудно найти другое объяснение данным. Факт может частично поддерживать или разрушать модель того, как устроена вселенная, но не могут подтверить, правильна ли модель. Одно наблюдение или феномен не может подтвердить ничего.
> 
> 
> Согласно определению - нет. 
> 
> Я, совершенно точно, существую, мой компьютер тоже, так что - нет, даже согласно такому минимуму.
> 
> Нет, согласно определению.
> 
> Ваши предложения?


Без предложений.  :Smilie: 
Я не собираюсь с вами обсуждать реальность или нереальность буддийского учения. Я уже вам это говорил в предыдущие разы, ещё до вашего бана.
Ваши воззрения - это ваше дело. Здесь буддийский форум, и его посетители так или иначе исходят из верности учения Будды.

----------


## Грег

> Ох, Сергей Ракитин, Сергей Ракитин, что же Вы за чепуху-то пишете...
> Это же надо так было сказать... "иллюзорность существования действительности"!!!. Перл недели точно. 
> Я даже сам Вам подскажу - не иллюзорность, а "подобие иллюзии".


Нет.
Именно так.
Ваши слова - это масло масляное.
И эти понятия уже обсуждались на данном форуме.
Как иллюзию не назови - иллюзией или подобием иллюзии, более или менее иллюзорной она не станет.

Вы, Спокойный, так говорите, как будто однозначно истину окончательную познали.
А! впрочем вспоминаю - вы же уже говорили, что познали... прошу прощения.

----------


## Legba

Neroli, ну в самом деле.
Давайте я Вам задам вопрос.
Основа является источником всего, сансары и нирваны. Есть ли, в таком случае, нечто отличное от Основы? Можно ли указать на нечто, если нет ничего иного? 
Покажите пальцем небо. Именно здесь? Или чуть левее? А может повыше?  :Smilie: 

Ваша способность видеть зависит от наличия органа зрения - глаза. В этом смысле, все воспринимаемые Вами "картинки" находятся в глазу. Но может ли глаз увидеть глаз? Не может?! Наверное, он и не может видеть, раз такое дело? :Kiss:

----------


## Спокойный

> Без предложений. 
> Я не собираюсь с вами обсуждать реальность или нереальность буддийского учения. Я уже вам это говорил в предыдущие разы, ещё до вашего бана.
> Ваши воззрения - это ваше дело. Здесь буддийский форум, и его посетители так или иначе исходят из верности буддийского учения.


Ну вот, ещё одна моя победа в споре... Удовольствия особо никакого, а за Дхарму обидно. Сергей, если силёнок не хватает на полноценный разговор, то и не начинайте. А то разводить трёп по теме можете, а чуть попытайся конкретики у Вас выудить - сразу в кусты.

----------


## Грег

> А как Вы ещё всё это познаёте, марсианскими хрониками?


Через ощущения и переживания, а не через работу мыслей.

----------


## Грег

> Ну вот, ещё одна моя победа в споре... Удовольствия особо никакого, а за Дхарму обидно. Сергей, если силёнок не хватает на полноценный разговор, то и не начинайте. А то разводить трёп по теме можете, а чуть попытайся конкретики у Вас выудить - сразу в кусты.


Вам уже давали конкретику. Вы её не принимаете.
Вы хотите ещё бан?

----------


## Спокойный

> Нет.
> Именно так.
> Ваши слова - это масло масляное.


"Подобность иллюзии" Вы назвали маслом масляным?
И этот человек мне советует идти учиться?  :Smilie: 



> И эти понятия уже обсуждались на данном форуме.
> Как иллюзию не назови - иллюзией или подобием иллюзии, более или менее иллюзорной она не станет.


Сергей, поймите же Вы, наконец.
*У каждого слова есть его смысл.*
Есть смысл у слова "действительность".
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Действительность
Есть смысл у слова "иллюзия".
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иллюзия

----------


## Грег

> Так чтоже для Вас реальность, то, что не имеет к Вам никакого отношения? Что реально, Вы или некая нереальная для Вас реальность, становящаяся реальностью когда закончится настоящая нереальная реальность? Вы нигилист или атмавадин? 
> ...


Я не знаю кто такой анатмавадин.  :Smilie: 

Я не знаю что такое реальность сама по себе.
На данный момент для меня реальность - это то, что на данный момент меня окружает.
Насколько само по себе реально то, что меня окружает?
Происходящее со мной во сне реально для меня или нет?
Несомненно реально! До тех пор, пока я не проснусь.
Куда девается реальность происходящего во сне после просыпания?

----------


## Грег

> "Подобность иллюзии" Вы назвали маслом масляным?


Именно!  :Smilie: 



> И этот человек мне советует идти учиться?


Мне без разницы куда вы пойдёте. :Smilie: 
Учиться вас я тоже не посылал - это ваше личное дело.
Но вот ознакомиться с основами обсуждаемого вопроса  для начала было бы неплохо. 



> Сергей, поймите же Вы, наконец.


Не учите никого жить, пока вас об этом не попросили  :Smilie: . Оставьте это для своих детей, им это понадобится.



> *У каждого слова есть его смысл.*


У каждого слова есть тот смысл, который мы в него вкладываем.
Слово не имеет смысла само по себе. Оно лишено самобытности, и не имеет раз и навсегда присвоенного ему значения, а, зачастую, имеет несколько значений.
Поймите же это наконец.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Противоречие было бы, если бы в одном учебнике писали, что волна, в другом, что частица и всё время спорили бы между собой. А пишут как есть, т.е. истинно - частица и волна одновременно.


Отнюдь, это именно парадокс!
Нет пока единой теории, объясняющей поведение фотона и связывающей воедино обе теории его поведения.
На данный момент его поведение описывается двумя, противоречащими друг другу теориями.

----------


## Спокойный

> Без предложений. 
> Я не собираюсь с вами обсуждать реальность или нереальность буддийского учения. Я уже вам это говорил в предыдущие разы, ещё до вашего бана.
> Ваши воззрения - это ваше дело. Здесь буддийский форум, и его посетители так или иначе исходят из верности буддийского учения.


Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV
Интервью в Бодхгайе, 1981—1985 гг.

Допустим, что что-то со всей определенностью было доказано в ходе научного исследования, что некоторая гипотеза подтвердилась или что в результате такого исследования был установлен определенный факт. Более того, предположим, что этот факт несовместим с теорией Будды. Вне всякого сомнения, мы должны принять результат научного исследования. 

Видите ли, общий буддийский подход заключается в том, что мы всегда должны принимать факты. Досужие домыслы, не основывающиеся на эмпирическом опыте, когда таковой возможен, неуместны. Таким образом, если гипотеза была подвергнута проверке, в результате которой она на 100 процентов подтвердилась, то это именно то, что нам следует принять. Именно потому, что такое представление является сутью буддийского образа мышления, мы можем сказать что философия Мадхъямики превосходит по своему значению философию Читтаматры, философия Читтаматры — философию Саутрантики, а Саутрантика — Вайбхашику. Это обусловлено эмпирическим подходом по отношению к истине. В философии Читтаматры присутствуют несколько ключевых моментов, которые, если подвергнуть их анализу, окажутся несостоятельными с философской точки зрения. Такое происходит потому, что некоторые положения Читтаматры не выдерживают проверку рассуждением, в котором, как утверждается, больше всех преуспели мадхъямики. Все это базируется на единственном подходе, связанном с принятием реального положения вещей — того, что является фактом. Если бы дело обстояло иначе, то нельзя было бы утверждать, что точка зрения Прасангики-Мадхъямики является наилучшей и наиболее утонченной. 

Что касается слов Будды, точнее роли священных писаний, то это правда, что и Мадхъямика, и Читтаматра исходят из священных текстов, то есть на слов Будды. Однако можно сказать, что доктрины Прасангики превосходят доктрины Читтаматры, поскольку первая пребывает в согласии с реальностью, а вторая — нет. Таким образом, поскольку мы должны придерживаться фактов (того, что основывается на реальном положении вещей), то нам следует ставить теорию Прасангики выше теории Читтаматры. Мы должны мыслить именно таким образом. Это общий буддийский подход. 

Буддисты верят в перерождение. Но предположим, что благодаря различным исследовательским методикам наука однажды придет к окончательному заключению, что перерождений не существует. Если данный факт будет со всей определенностью доказан, то мы должны будем его принять, и мы его примем. В этом заключается общая идея буддизма. Таким образом создается впечатление, что научный метод действеннее других! Однако мы знаем, что и научный метод обладает определенными границами. Позвольте мне привести пример. В "Абхидхармакоше" (энциклопедии Абхидхармы) говорится, что мир плоский. Но все мы видим и можем определить эмпирическим путем, что Земля круглая; поэтому мы должны принять этот факт. Мы не должны требовать, чтобы буддисты, несмотря на научные открытия, верили в то, что мир плоский, только потому, что так говорится в "Абхидхармакоше". Это неверно, и такой взгляд не должен пропагандироваться.

----------

Neroli (04.12.2008), Sadhak (05.12.2008), Иван Ран (05.12.2008)

----------


## Neroli

> Можно я отвечу?
> 
> Зачастую, противоречивость именно что только кажущаяся, как следствие неполноты знания.
> 
> Как-то у Далай-ламы читал нечто подобное - "если мне что-то кажется неверным, то возможно просто мне не хватает знаний по этому вопросу".
> как-то так - не помню уже в точности слова.


Сергей, можно.

Но я то спросила, что криминального в том, чтобы озвучить то, что кажется противоречием, и поговорить об этом, а Вы мне объясняете откуда у меня противоречия.  :Cry:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Т.е. практика Тантры начинается с удаления мозга или хотябы с обширной лоботомии?


Практика Тантры, ИМХО, начитается там, где кончается практика Сутры, т.е. после достижения устойчивой Шаматхи.

Fritz, вы всё-таки почитали бы общедоступные книги по Дзогчену и попытались бы понять, откуда берётся ум с точки зрения Дзогчена, каким образом мы выпадаем из изначального состояния и каким образом мы попадает под влияние нашего ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, можно.
> 
> Но я то спросила, что криминального в том, чтобы озвучить то, что кажется противоречием, и поговорить об этом, а Вы мне объясняете откуда у меня противоречия.


Я уже говорил - я не знаю точного и однозначного ответа на тот ваш вопрос.
Тут лучше узнавать у учителей и лучше у учителей разных традиций, дабы получить более полный ответ, наверное.

----------


## Грег

> Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV
> Интервью в Бодхгайе, 1981—1985 гг.
> ...


Мне знаком этот текст и я сам его приводил в пример когда-то.

без комментариев...  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Это ответ из разряда "идите медитируйте" и "да кто вы такие".


Я рад что вы сами догадались.
Когда мне бывает кажется, что я нашел противоречия, вместо того, чтобы возбуждаться от своей важности и бежать трезвонить о таком невиданном открытии на БФ я и сам думаю "а кто я собственно такой" и иду медитировать.
Чаще всего оказывается, что это было не противоречие в учениях, а клином сошлись фиксированные концепции у меня в уме. И если их хорошо разобрать, оказывается никакого противоречия не было. Это с одной стороны развивает медитацию, с другой мыслительные способности, с третьей открывает бОльшие глубины в понимании интересующих тем, с четвертой способствует успокоению эго-тенденций.
Очень рекомендую! Помогает от всяких противоречий  :Smilie: 




> если что-то мне кажется противоречием, то по какой причине я не могу об этом ни говорить, ни спрашивать? В чем криминал моих вопросов заключается?


Здесь имхо вопрос не в том, спрашивать или не спрашивать. Вопрос в том, что вами на самом деле движет?
Например может двигать искреннее желание понять важную для себя вещь. Взять это наставление "Даже Ваджрасаттва...". Оно кое-что говорит о поиске, нахождении, сущности и проявлении сути просветленного ума, ригпы. Т.е. мы возможно хотим получить это знание, но оно нам видимо не вполне даётся, если у нас ассоциации с ассоциациями в голове не сходятся в связи с этим предложением.
Здесь что может быть? Мы можем быть актуально не готовы к пониманию такого уровня высказываний. Мы просто пока не имеем к ним отношения, у нас нечего не с чем соотнести, кроме слов, не наполненных личной конкретикой. Грубо говоря мы не знаем что значит "сахар сладкий" кроме того, что эти два слова употребляются вместе. Не знаем вкуса. И я подозреваю у основного большинства здесь дискутирующих это именно так, все просто упражняются в шарадах по совместимому сложению слов. Иногда чьё то сложение совпадает с нашим представлением о правильном и мы удовлетворены. Иногда нет, и мы начинаем препираться. Но какой толк от того, что мы даже в итоге настроем свою понимательную машинку так, что все слова мы сможем оценить на правильность сложения??? Какое отношение это имеет к нашей жизни? Сколько ещё людей собираются через 8 лет написать, что они разочаровались в чем-то-там, достигнув такого невероятного "понимания", которое к их непосредственной жизни никакого отношения не имеет?
Некоторые думают, что если они достигнут идеально точной способности оценивать, то это автоматически значит, что они окажутся в правильном состоянии. Но ведь это не так! Закодировать правильно отвечать можно даже компьютер, но он не становится от этого просветленным. Мало того, во всех высших уровнях учений говорится о том, что истинное состояние неконцептуально и состоит в свободе от оценок, т.е. полностью противоположное...
Ладно, не важно.
Я имею в виду, что если у нас правда искреннее желание понять высокоуровневые высказывания, то нам надо 
а) готовить себя к этому
б) найти вызывающий доверие источник для получения ответа. Я не думаю, что полуанонимные участники форума, к мнениям которых у нас у многих уже заранее и явно высказано недоверие, являются для нас источниками ответов, которым мы готовы практически последовать. Потому что получить ответ на важный вопрос и не последовать ему - значит именно втоптать в грязь то, что ты сам секунду назад объявил для себя важным.
Это что значит? Это лицемерие? Разговоры ради того чтобы покрасоваться оригинальным мнением обо всём на свете? Что? Или вообще знак того, что человек сам не понимает что ему важно? - и эти люди надеются получить удовлетворительный, что значит соответствующий их невысокой степени осознанности, ответ по высказываниям из коренных тантр дзогчена? И понять ещё что то? Это нереально.

Если человек задает эти ваши, Нероли и ещё подобные, вопросы с целью потрындеть - это криминал. Потому что эти вопросы слишком важны, для утаптывания трындежом.
Если человек задает эти вопросы с целью посамоутверждаться, как некоторые - это криминал, потому что например форум не посвящен самоутверждению отдельных комплексующих личностей.
Если человек задает эти вопросы искренне, но не понимает, что не здесь ему бы ответ получать, то ему тут товарищи помогут напоминанием и ссылками.
Если человек не понимает высоты смысла вопросов, которые он задаёт, то ему тоже могут напомнить - и если он правда хотел что то узнать, то он подумает о том, как себя подготовить для восприятия ответов, а если он пришел потрындеть и выпендриться на фоне важного, то это тоже сразу будет видно.

Действительно, Нероли, я надеюсь вы понимаете, что вопросы на темы дзогчена очень сильно балансируют на грани криминала, *в зависимости от мотивации*. Потому что тема такая. Поэтому здесь в разделе строгие правила. 
Заиметь вопрос или противоречие у себя в голове это не подвиг. Возможно большое достижение задать эти вопросы так, чтобы они не оказались криминалом и получить понятный для себя ответ так, чтобы ему можно было последовать. Для этого надо правду себе в первую очередь сказать "а зачем я тут тусуюсь". И если не для того, чтобы узнать нечто важное и иметь возможность продвижения, а для всяких мелочных эго-целей, то не обижаться когда вам на это указывают.
Многие тут присутствующие очевидно не считают, что могут узнать тут что то действительно важное. Они явно выражают своё отношение. Конечно они балансируют на грани криминала и их периодически, как вы видите, отправляют за пределы форума отдыхать. Потому что этот раздел посвящен важным вопросам.

----------

Neroli (04.12.2008), Sadhak (05.12.2008), Александр С (05.12.2008), Аньезка (04.12.2008), Грег (04.12.2008), Дима Чабсунчин (04.12.2008), куру хунг (05.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> без комментариев...


Удобная позиция.

----------


## Грег

> Удобная позиция.


Потому, что к теме это отношение, в общем-то не имеет.

Если вы привели слова Далай ламы, дабы убедить меня в неверности тантрийского подхода в практике или ошибочности воззрения Дзогчена, то я могу вам дать ссылку на целую книгу Далай ламы о Дзогчене.
Почитайте, многие вопросы могут отвалиться, там и про иллюзорность, и про Ригпу  и много ещё про что.
Только, не думаю, что вы прислушаетесь к словам Далай ламы в этой книге.
хотя... откуда мне это знать...

----------


## Fritz

> Через ощущения и переживания, а не через работу мыслей.


А чем отличается работа мыслей от ощущений и переживаний? Или Вы переживаете одно, а мыслите другое, или абы что переживаете, лишь бы было?




> попытались бы понять, откуда берётся ум с точки зрения Дзогчена, каким образом мы выпадаем из изначального состояния и каким образом мы попадает под влияние нашего ума


Хотите сказать, что изначальное состояние невечно (анитья)? И ум  - это нечто отличное от изначального состояния, т.е. ум - одно, а изначальное состояние отдельное другое? Тогда опять две реальности параллеьных получается, как в случае с Боженькой. 




> вы всё-таки почитали бы общедоступные книги по Дзогчену


Не, не буду, козлёночком стану.

----------


## Грег

> Начнём с того, что Эйнштейн родился в 19м веке. А ТО опубликовал в 1905 году. Но я согласен с тем, что если нет инструментария и экспериментов, то сложно судить, какая из теорий соответствует действительности.
> Именно поэтому я предпочитаю современную модель мира (кстати, если уж на то пошло и вы упомянули Эйнштейна, то нынешняя модель идёт вразрез с буддийской космологией) той, что была в ходу 2500 лет назад. Это ведь в полной мере касается и верований, ибо религия всегда лежит на грани мира, который виден, и того, который додуман.  Кстати, ЕСДЛ тоже на моей стороне в этом вопросе.


Буддийская модель мира не описывает мир таким, какой он есть. Это, скорее, образное описание и описание в понятиях того представления о мироздании, которое имелось на момент этого описания.
Буддийская космология основана на индийских представлениях того времени.

Будды искусны в средствах. И выбирают методы наиболее понятные в данный отрезок времени и данным людям.
Думаю, придя в наше время, Будда строил бы модель исходя из наших знаний о вселенной. Это, кстати, не моя точка зрения. О ней, кажись, ННР периодически говорит.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Не, не буду, козлёночком стану.


Тогда какой смысл участвовать в беседе?  :Confused:

----------


## Спокойный

> Если вы привели слова Далай ламы, дабы убедить меня в неверности тантрийского подхода в практике или ошибочности воззрения Дзогчена...,


Ненененене, Вы обо мне плохо думаете.  :Smilie: 
Я всего лишь говорю вот о чём.
Что нет у нас с Вами отдельного *мира* буддийского, отдельного материалистского, отдельного исламского, отдельного христианского. 
Истина в том, что эти религии существуют одновременно. И волна, и частица.  :Smilie:  А значит существуют общие условия в умах людей, по которым это возможно. Осознать это, увидеть эти условия и понять -  только на пользу любому практику.

----------


## Neroli

> Когда мне бывает кажется, что я нашел противоречия, вместо того, чтобы возбуждаться от своей важности и бежать трезвонить о таком невиданном открытии на БФ я и сам думаю "а кто я собственно такой" и иду медитировать.


Сэм, я не вчера услышала про Ваджрасаттву (про Ваджрасаттву - это не секрет), пару лет назад наверное. Потом думала,да. Для себя объяснение нашла. Над ним тоже думала, вроде все сходится, но как-то слишком просто и не сказочно. 
Бывает полезно услышать мнение со стороны, вот и начала спрашивать, а что же дзогченоиды думают. Ну не Ринпоче же мне писать о своем "великом открытии" )))
Собственно всё. 

А вообще спасибо за развернутый ответ. Ваше мнение предельно ясно.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (04.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> А чем отличается работа мыслей от ощущений и переживаний? Или Вы переживаете одно, а мыслите другое, или абы что переживаете, лишь бы было?


А почему во время какого-либо переживания обязательно должна включаться мысль?
У вас в голове когда чай с сахаром пьёте постоянно мысль вертится - "он сладкий", "он сладкий", "он сладкий", "он сладкий", "он сладкий", "он сладкий"... ?



> Хотите сказать, что изначальное состояние невечно (анитья)?


Изначальное состояние на то и изначално, что не является ни вечным, ни невечным.  :Smilie: 



> И ум  - это нечто отличное от изначального состояния, т.е. ум - одно, а изначальное состояние отдельное другое?


Ну... что сказать  :Smilie:  вы уже начинаете что-то понимать.  :Wink: 



> Тогда опять две реальности параллеьных получается, как в случае с Боженькой. .


Нет.  :Smilie:  не получается.
Это у вас в голове так получается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, ну в самом деле.
> Давайте я Вам задам вопрос.
> Основа является источником всего, сансары и нирваны. Есть ли, в таком случае, нечто отличное от Основы? Можно ли указать на нечто, если нет ничего иного? 
> Покажите пальцем небо. Именно здесь? Или чуть левее? А может повыше? 
> 
> Ваша способность видеть зависит от наличия органа зрения - глаза. В этом смысле, все воспринимаемые Вами "картинки" находятся в глазу. Но может ли глаз увидеть глаз? Не может?! Наверное, он и не может видеть, раз такое дело?


Знаете ммм. Вы, наверное, больше уделяете внимания словам "Вот оно!", как указанию на что-то. А я больше, наверное,  словам "не может". Если объект находится в небе, разве нельзя скзать, что он в небе? Или что не в небе. Пребывает ли сознание существа в Основе или не пребывает, можно сказать? Не показать, сказать. Даже не сказать, а понять это. 

Про глаз я еще по дороге домой подумаю, ланда?

----------


## Спокойный

> Буддийская модель мира не описывает мир таким, какой он есть. Это, скорее, образное описание и описание в понятиях того представления о мироздании, которое имелось на момент этого описания.
> Буддийская космология основана на индийских представлениях того времени.


Совершенно согласен. Рад, что тут мы совпали. Но ведь логично сделать и следующий шаг.
Согласны ли Вы, что и тибетская космология, включающая Тар, духов всяких, и т.п. основана на бонской-шаманистских представлениях?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> вы всё-таки почитали бы общедоступные книги по Дзогчену
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не, не буду, козлёночком стану.


*ДЛЯ ВСЕХ* я напоминаю правила раздела: здесь ведутся обсуждения О и НА ОСНОВЕ воззрения дзогчен. Люди, которые собираются противопоставлять себя, или не желают разобраться в воззрении дзогчен нарушают тему раздела и являются здесь нежелательными гостями.
Поэтому если вы, граждане, собираетесь участвовать в дискуссиях, вам следует таки ПОЧИТАТЬ общедоступные книги, особенно если доходит до того, что вам это явно советуют.
Если вы не хотите разбираться в теме, то ваше участие нежелательно.

*FRITZ,* В связи с тем, что вас уже предупреждали, 
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...7&postcount=63
вы заблокированы на неделю.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знаете ммм. Вы, наверное, больше уделяете внимания словам "Вот оно!", как указанию на что-то. А я больше, наверное,  словам "не может". Если объект находится в небе, разве нельзя скзать, что он в небе? Или что не в небе. Пребывает ли сознание существа в Основе или не пребывает, можно сказать? Не показать, сказать. Даже не сказать, а понять это. 
> 
> Про глаз я еще по дороге домой подумаю, ланда?


Neroli, тут можно задать еще один вопрос. Скажите, а небо в уме или вне ума?
Когда мы указываем на что-то, мы совершаем локализацию, ограничивание, отделение, то есть определяем форму, формулируем. То есть, мы создаем объект ума с определенными качествами, соответствующий определенным проявлениям контакта органов чувств (включая ментальный орган для логических построений)

Кстати, вопрос для всех. Кто как понимает шестой орган чувств? 
Вот глаз - это зрение, цвет, форма, размер, направление, относительное положение в пространстве (ориентация), бинокулярное восприятие,позволяющее определять относительные расстояния, динамика изменчивости (движение, изменения)
Слух - это ухо, тональность, обертоны, громкость, направление в пространстве, стереовосприятие позволяющее определять относительные расстояния и положение источников звука.
Обоняние - это нос, оттенки запахов, сочетания, насыщенность аромата, изменчивость запахов
Вкус - это язык, оттенки вкуса, динамика изменения вкусов, насыщенность вкусов
Осязание - это кожный покров (ощущение давления, температуры) мышечные рецепторы (напряженность мышц, определение относительного положения частей опорно-двигательного аппарата, ощущение веса, сопротивления), вестибюлярный аппарат (общая ориентация тела в пространстве)
Ум - это что? Движение мыслей? Мышление? Но пять скандх ума - это что? Сознание глаза и сознания ума - это что?

С моей точки зрения ум это ощущение последовательности, порядка, структуры. То есть первая скандха это последовательность движения внимания, образ, форма движения внимания.

----------


## Legba

> Про глаз я еще по дороге домой подумаю, ланда?


Ну, пока Вы едете домой....



> Если объект находится в небе, разве нельзя скзать, что он в небе?


Если объект неотличен от неба, как его можно выделить?
Можно сказать, можно не говорить. Это будет бессмысленным утверждением. Я вот что думаю. Вы, как мне кажется, циклитесь на смысле выражения "не может", понимая его как "не способен". То есть кто-то способен, а он вот (бездарь!) нет. Но выражение "даже он не может" говорит, скорее, о том, что - "уж даже если он не может, значит это вообще не возможно". Типа - так не бывает.  :Smilie: 




> Пребывает ли сознание существа в Основе или не пребывает, можно сказать?


Да где же ему еще пребывать-то? Где то в *другом месте*? :Smilie: 

А вообще зря я это. Ни черта я в этом не понимаю. Извините.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Анкета (отвечайте "да" это официальная информация или "нет" это Нероли сама придумала)
> 1) Будда обладает Всеведением?
> 2) Будда пребывает в Ригпа?
> 3) Один Будда может сказать, что перед ним другой Будда?
> 4) Будда не может сказать, что существо перед ним находится в Ригпа?
> Если на всё ответ "да", то 1,3 и 4 противоречат друг другу. 
> 
> Либо:
> 5) Будда распознает Будду по каким-то другим признакам, а не потому что тот в Ригпа. 
> ...


Нероли, тебе в программисты пора ! 

1) да, является постулатом
2) нет, ригпа .... в нем не пребывают, его распознают  :Smilie:  
3) нет (практически) да (теоретически), из 1 пункта следует, что он знает все, что перед ним проявляется, но нет никаких причин говорить об этом, иначе он перестанет быть Буддой (отвлечется от воззрения). 
4) нет, может (смотри пункт 1) ... он может увидеть по косвенным признакам, узнать то, с чем он прежде встречался и следуя безошибочной нити верно распознать суть явлений в связанности самскар. 
5) да, и так тоже можно  :Smilie:  

п.с. ну и понаписали, аж на 7 страниц

----------

Грег (04.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Дзогчен - не есть логическое учение (впрочем, как и Тантра). Это учение, основанное на переживаниях.
> Практикуйте, и всё станет понятным.


глупости

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Учения Тантры не предназначены для познания разумом. 
> Они предназначены для практики.


то есть разум при практике отключать надо )

лучше практики походу все давно в дурке ! ))) 
как Тайлер Дэрден (все идет по плану, угу)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2 Ужж
Если ваши сообщения не могут быть более информативными, чем последние два, лучше их сюда не пишите. Потому что далее ваши, и других участников, выражения типа "фи", будут удаляться как флуд. А потом на неделю собираться с мыслями вне форума. Ваше мнение не стало ещё настолько значимым, чтобы кому-то было интересно без аргументов.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Истина может быть противоречивой? Допустим, есть вещи, которые невозможно высказать. Но высказанное, разве может быть противоречивым? 
> У кого-нибудь есть какие-нибудь мысли? 
> 
> зы: мне кажется, что такое возможно, когда присутвует такой метод как "упайя". А "упай" в ТБ пруд пруди. такое вот предположение.


"Упайей" можно оправдать что угодно, если говорить откровенно. 

А еесли говорить о зогчене, еще Шри Сингха учил самбхаву не разделять на будд и не будд. это суть воззрения по идее ) 
_____________________________________________

"облачать в слова, понятные другим.." вообще занятие бесполезное - "другие" в 99% случаев не считывают месседжи, - они просто такими категориями могут не мыслить))) обращаться следует к "дальнему" - он всегда есть. потому что понять тебя может только говорящий с тобой на одном языке,- одного с тобой уровня понимания вещей. этим, к примеру, определяется 'градус' посвящения - уровнем понимания..

(не мои слова, если что)

----------

Neroli (04.12.2008), Грег (04.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> 2 Ужж
> Если ваши сообщения не могут быть более информативными, чем последние два, лучше их сюда не пишите. Потому что далее ваши, и других участников, выражения типа "фи", будут удаляться как флуд. А потом на неделю собираться с мыслями вне форума. Ваше мнение не стало ещё настолько значимым, чтобы кому-то было интересно без аргументов.


спасибо за пожелания, они очень хорошо соотносятся с вашим сообщением http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=225

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Для информации.
В наставлениях дзогчен для учеников средних и низших способностей есть совершенно конкретные указания по поводу мыслительного потока, который в частности иногда у людей несёт и разум.
Или, по-другому говоря, что с потоком (с разумом или глупостями, не важно) происходит, когда ученик правильно следует наставлениям практики.
Для учеников высоких способностей об этом не говорится, потому что они это сами понимают.
Я не буду тут ничего цитировать, потому что не то место и не то собрание. Но указания есть. И предлагаю тут некоторым не бравировать снова своей бытовой рассудочностью, потому что в данном случае она равна грубому невежеству по предмету, о котором вы высказываетесь.
А воинственное невежество на этом разделе форума очень быстро заворачивается.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> спасибо за пожелания, они очень хорошо соотносятся с вашим сообщением http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=225


Прерасно соотносятся кстати. Мой пост состоит из аргументов. Если вы их не понимаете, можете задать вопрос.
ЗЫ Модераторы делают не пожелания, а предупреждения.

----------


## Грег

> Совершенно согласен. Рад, что тут мы совпали. Но ведь логично сделать и следующий шаг.
> Согласны ли Вы, что и тибетская космология, включающая Тар, духов всяких, и т.п. основана на бонской-шаманистских представлениях?


И да, и нет.  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> [...
> *FRITZ,* В связи с тем, что вас уже предупреждали, 
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...7&postcount=63
> вы заблокированы на неделю.[/COLOR]


Йэхх...  :Smilie: 
Он только начал что-то понимать (уже почти уловил, что есть разница между умом и основой).
ну да ладно...  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> глупости


Мотивируйте.



> то есть разум при практике отключать надо )
> ...


В Дзогчене, да. Приблизительно, что-то типа того.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Сергей Ракитин, вам давно можно было признаться, что уровень вашей способности к объяснению пока не соответствует желаниям Спокойного и закончить этот умильный трёп 
> ...


Не Спокойным единым жив человек...  :Smilie: 
признаю, но уж коли он со мной беседует...

----------


## Neroli

> Это - факт, это - я бы даже сказал, - артефакт, который, как вам кажется, чему-то там противоречит.


Я объясняла чему именно. Старалась очень простым языком. И это не что-то там, это тоже из буддизма было (во всяком случае никто особо не опроверг).




> Всё остальное - ваши попытки это высказывание проанализировать и найти ему рациональное объяснение. Но здесь Палийский Канон вам не поможет, к сожалению.


А что такого в том, чтобы анализировать и пытаться найти рациональное объяснение? Это запрещено в буддизме? Надо было сделаться олигофреном после принятия Прибежища, всем на радость?

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, пока Вы едете домой....


А знаете что... 
Я очень хотела чтобы меня убедили, что никакого противоречия нет. Оно меня беспокоило. Не убедили. То ли правда на разных языках разговариваем, то ли я упертая или глухая, то ли действительно не убедительные вы -)
В итоге для меня всё заканчивается тем, что я просто устала, причем так сильно, что мне уже всё равно почему Ваджрасаттва не может сказать "Вот оно!".  
Да какая в самом деле разница? 

Я свободна -)) Всем спокойной ночи.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Для информации.... 
> 
> ....Я не буду тут ничего цитировать, потому что не то место и не то собрание. 
> 
> ....А воинственное невежество на этом разделе форума очень быстро заворачивается.


Ученики различаются по способностям от алмазных до сандаловых. об этом говорится не только в дзогчен, но и высших тантрах. это не тайна. 

Воинственность приисывает видимостям лишь воинственный ум.

----------

Neroli (04.12.2008), Чженсинь (05.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

И еще вспомнился филь "Горец" .... сама идея "there can be only one" прекрасно согласуется с тем, что vajrapani - глава ваджра-клана является подчинителем всех существ. В особенности тех, кого трудно подчинить. 

Именно отсюда исходит превосходство метода Ваджраяны в соединении метода-мудрости, перед бодхисаттвами, пратьекабуддами, не говоря уже об Архатах. Их попросту подчиняют вместе со всеми трикаями и чистыми мирами. А алмазный ученик подобен лучшему владельцу набора упай (кинжальчики, пики, стрелы и прочее). 

Но, как видим, напрочь неспособен растолковать другому, что к чему простым и понятным языком .... потому что при этом он потеряет то, что накапливал, о чем недвузначно и сказал Нероли Сэм.

----------

Грег (04.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но, как видим, напрочь неспособен растолковать другому, что к чему простым и понятным языком .... потому что при этом он потеряет то, что накапливал, о чем недвузначно и сказал Нероли Сэм.


Как тонко подмечено.  :Smilie: 
Согласен! То, что накопил сам, невозможно передать другому, пока тот сам это не найдёт.

----------


## Aleksey L.

ну вы-то, Сергей, демонстрируете обратное. Вы метаете с завидной скоростью то, что не накопили  :Smilie: ) это как стрелять холостыми по белым мишеням, думая при этом, что вы - меткий стрелок.

----------

Neroli (05.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ну вы-то, Сергей, демонстрируете обратное. Вы метаете с завидной скоростью то, что не накопили ) это как стрелять холостыми по белым мишеням, думая при этом, что вы - меткий стрелок.


Ну, всё-таки не стоит о других судить.  :Smilie:  Кто  и что накопил или не накопил нам не ведомо.
Вы со мною даже не встречались, на брудершафт не пили. Хотя... кто его знает :Wink: , может и было...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Кто-нибудь вообще вдумывается в смысл сказанного наставниками, или это только предлог покрасоваться на их фоне, звякая кимвалом слов, к которым даже теоретического понимания нет, не говоря уже опыта, на который они указывают?
> ...


А давайте вообще прикроем раздел Дзогчен, дабы ни у кого не возникало желания звякать кимвалом слов, ища предлог покрасоваться на фоне учителей.
Я думаю, это решит проблему.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А давайте вообще прикроем раздел Дзогчен, дабы ни у кого не возникало желания звякать кимвалом слов, ища предлог покрасоваться на фоне учителей.
> Я думаю, это решит проблему.


Так ведь



> Не Спокойным единым жив человек...

----------


## Грег

> Так ведь


Тогда были кивала, есть и будут.  :Smilie: 
И раз есть раздел в свободном доступе, то будут и вопрошающие и отвечающие.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Что-то мы отвлеклись и перешли на личности.
Давайте все-таки к теме: кто-нибудь может наглядно продемонстрировать, что
В буддизме же Сутр цель это именно шуньята, то есть мы ставим себе целью так называемую абсолютную истину?

Напомню, как развивались дискуссия на эту тему:

Сергей Хос
А не могли бы Вы наглядно продемонстрировать, *в каком смысле с точки зрения системы Сутры "истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене является только пустотой"?*
Только, если можно, не цитатами из Римпоче, а что-нибудь из области практики именно Сутры. Чтобы было ясно: "Да, действительно, здесь утверждается, что истинное состояние - это пустота". 

Сергей Ракитин
Ну... если вы мне скажете, *где именно в учениях Сутры вообще что-нибудь говорится об истинном состоянии*, то будем дальше рассуждать.

Далай-лама о Дзогчене
...необходимо понимать, что *та пустота, о которой говорится в сутрах мудрости второго поворота, это то же самое, что в терминах учения Дзогчен называется изначальной чистотой*. ...


Сергей Ракитин
В общем-то, и Сутры и Дзогчен ведут к одному.
Но!
*В учениях Сутры исходят из двойственного видения* сидящего в сансаре существа. Всё, "происходящее вокруг него" существо делит на чистое и нечистое, или на абс. и отн. Поэтому, ему сначала нужно добраться до этого абсолюта.

На это хочется напомнить:
Сутра сердца
Итак, Шарипутра, все дхармы пусты, [собственных определяющих] *характеристик не имеют, не возникающие и не прекращающиеся, не загрязнённые и не чистые, не убывающие и не возрастающие*.
...
Подобным образом, страдания, источника, пресечения и пути нет; мудрости нет, достижения нет и недостижения также нет.
Шарипутра!* Поскольку для бодхисаттв достижения нет, на это совершенство мудрости они опираются* и пребывают в нём...

А совершенство мудрости - это не пустота, а совершенство, то есть полнота.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Согласны ли Вы, что и тибетская космология, включающая Тар, духов всяких, и т.п. основана на бонской-шаманистских представлениях?


Тибетская космология основана на Абхидхарме. Есть небольшие различия между описанием горы Меру в Адхидхарме и горы Меру в Калачакре. Если интересно могу скинуть ссылочку на подробности. 

Также есть отличие в астрологии. Тибетцы смешали "белую" индийскую астрологию с "черной" китайской. Причем, довольно любопытный результат получилсяв итоге. Создание тиб. астрологии канонически также приписывается Падмасамбхаве. 

Что касается бонских-шаманских представлений, бон многое заимствовал из буддизма, видоизменив некоторые моменты в соответствие со своими положениями и символизмом. 

Тара - изначально индийское божество. Если действительно интересует, можно нарыть инфы по происхождению культа Тары.

----------

Спокойный (05.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А совершенство мудрости - это не пустота, а совершенство, то есть полнота.


Ок!.  :Smilie:  начнем с начала.
В Сутрах (текстах оставшихся от Будды) есть, в общем-то, все учения, в том числе, к примеру, указание на состояние созерцания (в рассказе о муравье, бегущем от кончика носа до лба)

Что именно ВЫ называете Учением Сутр?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ок!.  начнем с начала.
> В Сутрах (текстах оставшихся от Будды) есть, в общем-то, все учения, в том числе, к примеру, указание на состояние созерцания (в рассказе о муравье, бегущем от кончика носа до лба)
> 
> Что именно ВЫ называете Учением Сутр?


Это Сутраяна, построенная на Сутрах Второго и Третьего поворота Колеса Учения.

----------


## Грег

> Это Сутраяна, построенная на Сутрах Второго и Третьего поворота Колеса Учения.


А вот что именно называет Учением Сутр Намкай Норбу Римпоче:

Чогял Намхай Норбу Ринпоче
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ТИБЕТСКИХ БУДДИЙСКИХ ТРАДИЦИЙ
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/namh-obz.htm



> Сутра. Учение Хинаяны и учение Махаяны принадлежат к системе Сутры. Они называются Путем Отречения. Характерной чертой этого пути является отказ от причины всего отрицательного. Всякий, кто интересуется буддийским учением и читает буддийские книги, обычно знает Сутру, представляющую собой учение, которое реально проповедовал Будда Шакьямуни, явившийся в образе человека. Эти объяснения связаны с нашим относительным состоянием, и поэтому они имеют дело именно с этим состоянием и направлены на его улучшение. Следовательно, Сутра — это более простая форма учения, предназначенная для понимания простыми людьми. В ней содержится учение о Четырех Благородных Истинах, оно есть и в традиции Хинаяны, и в традиции Махаяны. Подлинный смысл Четырех Благородных Истин не очень труден, но его можно весьма усложнить, если объяснять интеллектуально. Иногда его анализ бывает изложен в трех или четырех томах. Будда проповедовал это учение простым людям, не как философию или учебный предмет. Но в наше время во всех школах оно стало главным традиционным предметом, и если вы изучаете Четыре Благородные Истины в монастыре, то это очень трудный предмет. 
> ...
> 
> ...
> Особенностью относительного уровня учения является то, что Будда Шакьямуни явился в образе человека, чтобы передать учение нам, людям, и наш способ понимания этого уровня учения заключается в том, чтобы соблюдать правила нравственности. *Сутра построена на пути отречения*: отказавшись от дурного поведения и увеличивая добродеяния, мы можем преодолеть свою карму.
> ...
> 
> ...
> Поскольку Сутра всегда была столпом буддийского учения, то если вы хотите познакомиться с буддизмом, вы должны познакомиться с Сутрой. Вот почему, когда знакомят с тантрийским учением, то часто говорят, что в нем обязательно должны быть Прибежище и Бодхичитта. Фактически мы включаем в практику принципы Хинаяны и Махаяны. В наше время некоторые видные ламы и учителя склонны говорить о двух истинах, даже когда они дают тантрийское учение. По существу это Сутра, а не Тантра, потому что в тантризме две истины не упоминаются. В Сутре, и в особенности в Сутре Махаяны, изложен принцип шуньяты, или пустоты. Праджня-парамита, или "Сердечная Сутра", — это Сутра, читаемая практикующими многих буддийских традиций, включая Дзэн. *В ней излагается пустотность собственной природы нашего тела, наших чувств, всех явлений нашего относительного состояния, что приводит нас к состоянию пустоты. Когда мы окажемся в этом состоянии, то можно будет сказать, что мы находимся в состоянии абсолютной истины, в состоянии медитации. Однако для Тантры пустота — это только отправная точка*.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Сергей, ну мы же здесь не на экзамене по СМС.

Не могли бы Вы все-таки не цитатами из Римпоче, а непосрелственно из области практики именно Сутры наглядно продемонстрировать, в* каком смысле с точки зрения системы Сутры "истинное состояние, о котором говорится в Дзогчене является только пустотой"?* Чтобы было ясно: "Да, действительно, здесь утверждается, что истинное состояние - это пустота".

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, ну мы же здесь не на экзамене по СМС.
> ...


Ещё раз спрошу - ваше определение учений Сутры - это тоже самое, что говорит ННР (метод отречения)?
Или вы под учениями Сутр подразумеваете нечто другое?

Где именно в учениях Сутры (использующих методы отречения) говорится об истинном состоянии?
И какие именно практики развивают именно это истинное состояние?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ещё раз спрошу - ваше определение учений Сутры - это тоже самое, что говорит ННР (метод отречения)?
> Или вы под учениями Сутр подразумеваете нечто другое?


Определение учений Сутры - это указание на корпус тектов, на основе которого строится некоторая практика.

А не тоже-самое-что-говорит-ННР-метод-отречения. Это - не определение, а отмазка.
Вы опять путаете дискуссию с экзаменом по СМС.

----------


## Грег

> Определение учений Сутры - это указание на корпус тектов, на основе которого строится некоторая практика.
> 
> А не тоже-самое-что-говорит-ННР-метод-отречения. Это - не определение, а отмазка.
> Вы опять путаете дискуссию с экзаменом по СМС.


Ок! Повторю ещё раз. Мне не сложно

В тибетской традиции существует разделение учений по методам применения:

Метод отречения (то, что называют учением Сутр)
Метод преображения (то, что называют Тантрой)
Метод самоосвобождения (то, что называют Дзогченом)

Чтобы понять слова ННР в топике темы, нужно понять, что именно имеет в виду ННР, когда использует термин "учение Сутр".
Значение термина у ННР, так скажем, отличается от значения, которое вкладываете в термин вы.
И, ввиду того, что в топике темы приведены слова ННР, а не ваши, то для правильного понимания его слов нужно узнать какой смысл в понятие "учение Сутр" вкладывает сам ННР когда употребляет данный термин, и совсем не важно, в данном случае, какое значение понятия "учение Сутр" сложилось в вашей или моей голове.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (05.12.2008)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Метод отречения (то, что называют учением Сутр)
> 
> Чтобы понять слова ННР в топике темы, нужно понять, что именно имеет в виду ННР, когда использует термин "учение Сутр".


Учение Сутр - это корпус текстов и методы практики, а не некий абстрактный "метод отречения".

Вот я и прошу показать, каким образом из положений этих текстов и методов их практики следует справедливость обсуждаемых слов.
То, что Вы хорошо запомнили слова Римпоче, мы уже поняли. А дальше то что?

----------


## Грег

> Учение Сутр - это корпус текстов и методы практики, а не некий абстрактный "метод отречения".
> 
> Вот я и прошу показать, каким образом из положений этих текстов и методов их практики следует справедливость обсуждаемых слов.
> То, что Вы хорошо запомнили слова Римпоче, мы уже поняли. А дальше то что?


То что вы считаете Учением Сутр, в данном случае, абсолютно не важно.
Важно только то, что под данным термином подразумевает ННР.
Это важно потому, что *ИМЕННО ННР, а не ВЫ и не Я* об этом говорит.
ННР не основывает свои объяснения на понятиях, которые определяете вы или я.
Он основывает объяснения на том, что считает учением Сутры, а именно - путь отречения.
Повторюсь - то, чот вы считаете учением Сутры, в данном случае, абсолютно неважно.

Всё. у меня нет больше слов... сдаюсь!
Вы победили. А ННР ошибается - учение Сутр приводит к Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи в течение одной текущей жизни, к тому же он не знает что такое "учение Сутр".
Признаю - в учениях сутры дают прямое введение и практикуют прямое пребывание в истинном состоянии. И никакой Дзогчен не нужен.

----------


## Грег

Далай-лама. Буддизм Тибета
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/buddhism.htm




> Хинаяна (малая колесница)
> 
> Достичь как того, так и другого освобождения можно лишь следуя пути. Есть пути обыкновенных существ и пути Высших. Вторые это пути истинные. Среди последователей хинаяны различаются слушающие (шраваки) и единоличнопробуждённые (пратьекабудды). У тех и других имеется по пять путей, что вместе составляет десять путей хинаяны.
> Хотя слушающие ниже, а единоличнопробужденные выше, основа у них одна. И те и другие следуют учению пути хинаяны, которое служит методом лишь индивидуального освобождения от круговорота бытия. *Кратко говоря, они берут за основу свод этических правил в сочетании с твердым намерением выйти из круговорота бытия и на основе этого вырабатывают единство безмятежности (шаматха) и особого постижения (випашьяна), устремлённого к пустоте*. Тем самым они избавляются от скверн и от их семян, так что скверны не могут произрасти вновь. Действуя так, они достигают освобождения.
> И слушающие, и единоличнопробужденные должны последовательно пройти пять путей: путь накопления, применения, видения, медитации и неученияболее. Тот, кто идет этими путями, называется последователем хинаяны.
> 
> Махаяна (большая колесница)
> 
> Последователи махаяны прежде всего стремятся достичь состояния Будды, неотстраненной нирваны, высшего освобождения ради [спасения] других. В соответствии с этим устремлением к высшему просветлению ради блага всех живых существ,* они практикуют те же самые пути, что и в хинаяне*. Однако эти пути более возвышенны и действенны из-за иных движущих мотивов. К тому же эти пути дополняются специальными методами, основные из которых шесть совершенствований и четыре способа обращения учеников. Опираясь на них, последователи махаяны полностью и навсегда преодолевают не только препятствия скверн, но и препятствия на пути к всеведению. Когда оба типа препятствий преодолены, достигается состояние Будды.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (05.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  "Да, действительно, здесь утверждается, что истинное состояние - это пустота".


Далай-лама XIV

БУДДИЗМ ТИБЕТА

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/buddhism.htm



> ...
> Если такой подход выработан, он называется Устремленностью к просветлению, вдохновенным устремлением к высшему просветлению ради блага всех живых существ. Если, следуя такому подходу, заниматься благими делами, большими или малыми, — такими, как медитация на пустоте, развитие безмятежности, принятие Прибежища, отказ от убийства, — то эти добродетели, в соединении с таким альтруистическим подходом, естественным образом становятся причинами всеведения.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Я очень хотела чтобы меня убедили, что никакого противоречия нет. Оно меня беспокоило. Не убедили. То ли правда на разных языках разговариваем, то ли я упертая или глухая, то ли действительно не убедительные вы -)


В упор не вижу противоречия. 




> В итоге для меня всё заканчивается тем, что я просто устала, причем так сильно, что мне уже всё равно почему Ваджрасаттва не может сказать "Вот оно!".


Лекпа уже ответил почему даже Ваджрасаттва "не может". Никто вообще не может потому, что это в принципе невозможно, хотя некоторые и утверждают обратное. 

Это не есть нечто конкретное на что можно указать "Вот - оно!", ибо _не является объектом_ чувственного восприятия или одним из временных состояний ума.

11
"Он не существует, ибо 
даже Будда не видит его.
Он не не-существует, ибо является основой как сансары, так и нирваны.
О, этот удивительный Срединный Путь Два-в-Одном!
Ни в согласии, ни в противоречии.
Да осознаем ум, свободный от двойственности!"

"Шарипутра, все дхармы пусты, не имеют [собственных] характеристик, не возникают и не прекращаются..."

----------

Samadhi Undercover (05.12.2008), Грег (05.12.2008)

----------


## Спокойный

> В упор не вижу противоречия. 
> 
> 
> 
> Лекпа уже ответил почему даже Ваджрасаттва "не может". Никто вообще не может потому, что это в принципе невозможно, хотя некоторые и утверждают обратное.


Противоречие как раз в этом.  :Smilie:  "Хотя некоторые и утверждают обратное".  :Smilie: 
Эти некоторые могут сказать, в свою очередь, что это, в принципе, возможно, хотя другие некоторые и утвержают обратное.  :Cool: 

Но вообще-то, конечно, против праджняпарамиты нет приёма.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Противоречие как раз в этом.  "Хотя некоторые и утверждают обратное". 
> ...


Нет противоречия. Нельзя указать на то, чего нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То что вы считаете Учением Сутр, в данном случае, абсолютно не важно.
> Важно только то, что под данным термином подразумевает ННР.
> Это важно потому, что *ИМЕННО ННР, а не ВЫ и не Я* об этом говорит.
> ННР не основывает свои объяснения на понятиях, которые определяете вы или я.
> Он основывает объяснения на том, что считает учением Сутры, а именно - путь отречения.
> Повторюсь - то, чот вы считаете учением Сутры, в данном случае, абсолютно неважно.
> 
> Всё. у меня нет больше слов... сдаюсь!
> Вы победили. А ННР ошибается - учение Сутр приводит к Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи в течение одной текущей жизни, к тому же он не знает что такое "учение Сутр".
> Признаю - в учениях сутры дают прямое введение и практикуют прямое пребывание в истинном состоянии. И никакой Дзогчен не нужен.


Сергей, Вы дали мне ссылку на очень хорошую статью ННР. 
Знаете в чем проблема? 
То, что ННР называет учением Сутры, в самих школах, которые он относит к Учению Сутры не называют Учением Сутры, в отличие от другого какого-то Учения.
То, что ННР называет учением Тантры, в самих школах, которые он относит к Учению Тантры не называют Учением Тантры, в отличие от другого какого-то Учения.
Тем более, то, что ННР называет учением Дзогчен, в школах, которые он относит к Учению Сутры и Учению Тантры не называют Учением Дзогчен.

Поэтому не нужно ни сдаваться, ни побеждать. Кому интересно понять точку зрения Учения Дзогчен, почитает учение ННР об этом. Не следует забывать о том, что ННР может чего-то не знать о других школах и поэтому ошибаться.

Если он узнает, сможет откорректировать свои взгляды. Либо объяснить отличия более глубоко для тех, кто полагает, что ННР не знаком с какими-либо фактами.

----------

Aleksey L. (05.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Поэтому не нужно ни сдаваться, ни побеждать. Кому интересно понять точку зрения Учения Дзогчен, почитает учение ННР об этом. Не следует забывать о том, что ННР может чего-то не знать о других школах и поэтому ошибаться. ...


В общем-то, ННР говорит о тибетской традиции. А там существует такая классификация.
К тому же, о таком же разделении пишут и другие тибетские учителя - Далай лама, к примеру.
Так что, не его это выдумка.
Думаю, в том, что касается тибетской традиции, мнение ННР заслуживает доверия, ибо он получил полноценное тибетско-буддийское образование, да ещё и исследовательской работой занимался в университете в Италии.

Давно предлагал людям почитать хоть что-то. Вот только не все это делают, наверное считают, что и так всё знают.

Я сдаюсь перед нежеланием человека понять сказанное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Стоп. А кто эти "другие, которые утверждают обратное"? :Cool:

----------


## Грег

> Стоп. А кто эти "другие, которые утверждают обратное"?


Вероятно, те, кто считает, что на всё можно указать, раз существуют сами понятия.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Ребята, которые не видят противоречия, а вы с чем именно не видите противоречия?
Вы берете фразу из коренной тантры дзогчен про Ваджрассатву, всё объясняете и не видите противоречия. 
Противоречия чему вы не видите? 

Это мне интересно стало как меня понимают те, кто мне отвечают.

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, сформулируйте противоречие, которое видите вы. В чем не стыковка?


Дима, смешно то, что столько отвечая мне в этой теме, вы до сих пор не знаете в чем я вижу противоречие. 

Я вас поздравляю, вы решили, что я взяла фразу из ПК и на основании этого что-то мне доказываете, но Дмитрий, я ничего не брала из ПК. 

Вот и поговорили, блин.
нужно было заподозрить неладное в самом начале, когда Сергей начал мне объяснять что я слышала на самом деле, совсем не то, что говорю. 
тоска зеленая

----------


## Грег

> ...
> нужно было заподозрить неладное в самом начале, когда Сергей начал мне объяснять что я слышала на самом деле, совсем не то, что говорю.


Слышать-то можно и правильные вещи, а трактовать неправильно.

Вам ведь уже объяснили - указать невозможно, потому, что указывать не на что.
Но вы ведь это не слушаете.

----------


## Neroli

> Вам ведь уже объяснили - указать невозможно, потому, что указывать не на что.
> Но вы ведь это не слушаете.


А вы можно подумать слушаете, Сергей. 
Процитируйте где я сказала, что по моему мнению Ваджрасаттва *должен мочь*. Где вы это увидели, дайте вашими глазами посмотреть.

----------


## Грег

> А вы можно подумать слушаете, Сергей. 
> Процитируйте где я сказала, что по моему мнению Ваджрасаттва *должен мочь*. Где вы это увидели, дайте вашими глазами посмотреть.


Хорошо, сформулируйте пожалуйста ещё раз ваш вопрос, чтобы не искать его среди всех страниц. И укажите, что именно у вас не сходится.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

*Ужж* за систематический флуд и провокации отправляется отдыхать от придуманных им призраков дзогчена на неделю. Если не вернется - никто скучать не будет.

*Всем* предлагаю в качестве ВЗАИМОпомощи как можно точнее и яснее выражать свои мысли. Чтобы на 20той странице не оказывалось что "я вообще не это имела в виду, какие вы тупые" ;-)

----------


## Neroli

> *Всем* предлагаю в качестве ВЗАИМОпомощи как можно точнее и яснее выражать свои мысли. Чтобы на 20той странице не оказывалось что "я вообще не это имела в виду, какие вы тупые" ;-)


Я очень рада, что на 20-й странице учасники наконец-то поняли, что Нероли и Пампкин это не одно существо, а разные  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А значит существуют общие условия в умах людей, по которым это возможно. Осознать это, увидеть эти условия и понять -  только на пользу любому практику.


Что лично вы вынесли из буддийского учения?
Что вы осознали и что вам пошло на пользу?
Что именно пошло вам на пользу из Сутры, Тантры, Дзогчена, Тхеравады, Дзена?
Вы создали некое своё учение на основе перечисленных вами учений?

----------


## Спокойный

Сергей Ракитин, я понял, как работает мой ум.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей Ракитин, я понял, как работает мой ум.


Серьёзно?
Окончательно поняли? Без всяких сомнений?

----------


## Neroli

> Так где же противоречие, чего с чем?


Давайте постепенно и с другой стороны -)

Может ли Будда (Татхагата, Победоносный) понять, что перед ним другой Будда (Татхагата, Победоносный)? 
Может ли Будда (Татхагата, Победоносный) сказать, что существо перед ним достигло Просветления?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> *У каждого слова есть его смысл.*
> ..


На всякий случай приведу мнение Дала ламы о "смысле каждого слова".
Может кто и поймёт:

Далай-лама о Дзогчене. Учения Пути великого совершенства,
http://www.dzogchen.ru/teach/texts/D...Dzogchene.html



> На своем собственном опыте я убедился в том, что любые термины следует понимать в рамках определенного контекста. Когда эти определения используются в учениях традиции Дзогчен, они имеют свое значение, а если вы встретили их в других источниках, значение может отличаться. Вы должны понимать, что у каждого термина есть некоторое общее значение, но смысловые оттенки могут варьировать в зависимости от контекста.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В упор не вижу противоречия. 
> 
> 
> 
> Лекпа уже ответил почему даже Ваджрасаттва "не может". Никто вообще не может потому, что это в принципе невозможно, хотя некоторые и утверждают обратное. 
> 
> Это не есть нечто конкретное на что можно указать "Вот - оно!", ибо _не является объектом_ чувственного восприятия или одним из временных состояний ума.
> 
> 11
> ...


3 копейки
...
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html
...
[Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"

[*The Buddha*:] "*By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.*

"By & large, Kaccayana, this world is in bondage to attachments, clingings (sustenances), & biases. But one such as this does not get involved with or cling to these attachments, clingings, fixations of awareness, biases, or obsessions; nor is he resolved on 'my self.' He has no uncertainty or doubt that, when there is arising, only stress is arising; and that when there is passing away, only stress is passing away. In this, one's knowledge is independent of others. It is to this extent, Kaccayana, that there is right view."

— SN 12.15

P.S. Не только форма - Шуньята,  *но* Шуньята также форма.

+
...
A thicket of wrong views

"There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'

*"As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.*

"The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."

— MN 2

----------


## Спокойный

> Серьёзно?
> Окончательно поняли? Без всяких сомнений?


Да.

----------

Aleksey L. (06.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Да.


Поздравляю!!!
Тогда мне с вами не о чем говорить.
Вашего уровня я не достиг, а ваш авторитет меня смущает.
 :Confused:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И, ввиду того, что в топике темы приведены слова ННР, а не ваши, то для правильного понимания его слов нужно узнать какой смысл в понятие "учение Сутр" вкладывает сам ННР когда употребляет данный термин


Так я именно это и прошу Вас разъяснить на протяжении всего топика.
Продемонстрируйте пож. *на примерах из теории и практики учения Сутры* справедливость утверждения "окончательная цель учения Сутры - пустота".

Пока у Вас получается, как на партсобрании в старые добрые времена: "Я ХХХХ не читал, но считаю, что..."

----------


## Won Soeng

> Давайте постепенно и с другой стороны -)
> 
> Может ли Будда (Татхагата, Победоносный) понять, что перед ним другой Будда (Татхагата, Победоносный)? 
> Может ли Будда (Татхагата, Победоносный) сказать, что существо перед ним достигло Просветления?


Понимаете, в чем здесь проблема? В неявном предположении, что Будда, Татхагата, Победоносный - это некоторая индивидуальность, персональность, из которой следует наличие "другой". 

Когда мы говорим, что одна тряпка влажная, а другая сухая, мы говорим о содержании влаги, которое можем измерить. 

Если мы вспомним, что нирвана это полное угасание индивидуальных побуждений, то это значит, что живое существо прекратило какие-либо фрагменты "отгораживать" от всеобщей природы жизни границами "я","мое".

Тогда что же может узнавать татхагата, если нет ничего, что не являлось бы татхагатой?

Узнавать могут персонализированные потоки ума, сталкиваясь с границами, что они ограничены в своих наблюдениях. 

Помните, если татхагата говорит - я татхагата, то это не татхагата? Потому что нет ничего, что могло бы быть названо - это татхагата, в отличие от чего-то другого - это не татхагата.

Сам вопрос о возможности узнавания является ловушкой для ума, вследствие попытки выбраться из которой ум достигает крайней степени отчания понять и отчаявшись отрекается от всех опор логики, которые участвовали в этих попытках, и отрекаясь от основ логики и идей ум обнаруживает себя пустым и непривязанным и в этот момент по всем признакам узнает, что называют татхагатой.

----------

Neroli (05.12.2008)

----------


## Грег

> Так я именно это и прошу Вас разъяснить на протяжении всего топика.
> Продемонстрируйте пож. *на примерах из теории и практики учения Сутры* справедливость утверждения "окончательная цель учения Сутры -


Мне нечего вам больше сказать, к сожалению.

Под термином "учение Сутр" вы понимаете не то, что об этом говорят ННР, Далай лама и др. тиб. учителя.

извините, что занял ваше время...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне нечего вам больше сказать, к сожалению.
> Под термином "учение Сутр" вы понимаете не то, что об этом говорят ННР, Далай лама и др. тиб. учителя.
> извините, что занял ваше время...


Так сделайте это на *основе Вашего понимания* термина "учение Сутр".
Только с примерами из этого, понимаемого Вами, учения.

----------


## Грег

> 5 баллов.


Вы выиграли, Спокойный.
Ничего кроме того, что вы видите не существует, а учение, обсуждаемое в данном разделе - ложно.
Вы окончательно познали свой УМ - я вас поздравляю.

----------


## Грег

> Так сделайте это на *основе Вашего понимания* термина "учение Сутр".
> Только с примерами из этого, понимаемого Вами, учения.


Вам уже всё говорилось ранее. Вы всё это опровергли. Значит так и есть.

PS. у мне нет *Моего понимания*, я не получил буддийского образования и не жил  в буддийской стране. На данный момент, я руководствуюсь мнением учителей (более компетентных , чем я) на этот счёт.

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы выиграли, Спокойный.
> Ничего кроме того, что вы видите не существует, а учение, обсуждаемое в данном разделе - ложно.
> Вы окончательно познали свой УМ - я вас поздравляю.


Не могу Вас поздравить в ответ, ибо Вы ничего не поняли из того, что я говорил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей Ракитин, вообще, общение с человеком, который открыто признает отсутствие у себя понимания и других призывает к тому же - это был для меня любопытный опыт, спасибо.


В этом разделе вам стоило бы послушать, а не выступать выразителем собственных воззрений и опровержителем неизвестных вам учений..

PS. понимания чего? Чьих-то личных воззрений и открытий чьего-то ума?
Так кому они нужно кроме их владельца?

----------


## Грег

В общем, по топику - 

Слова ННР нужно понимать в соответствии с контекстом и пониманием традиционной тибетской классификации учений.
Данную классификацию можно узнать в открытом доступе - книгах, либо на лекциях приезжающих тибетских учителей.

Теперь вопрос к тем, кто имеет собственную уникальную точку зрения-

Неужели вы реально считаете, что 2 с половиной тысячелетия развития буддизма прошли зря и вы одни из немногих, кто смог понять смысл происходящего вокруг вас?
Тогда что вы здесь делаете?

----------


## Neroli

> Понимаете, в чем здесь проблема? В неявном предположении, что Будда, Татхагата, Победоносный - это некоторая индивидуальность, персональность, из которой следует наличие "другой". 
> 
> Когда мы говорим, что одна тряпка влажная, а другая сухая, мы говорим о содержании влаги, которое можем измерить. 
> 
> Если мы вспомним, что нирвана это полное угасание индивидуальных побуждений, то это значит, что живое существо прекратило какие-либо фрагменты "отгораживать" от всеобщей природы жизни границами "я","мое".
> 
> Тогда что же может узнавать татхагата, если нет ничего, что не являлось бы татхагатой?
> 
> Узнавать могут персонализированные потоки ума, сталкиваясь с границами, что они ограничены в своих наблюдениях. 
> ...


Знаете, BTR, меня однажды очень поразил ответ Аджана Сумедхо, на вопрос, что там после смерти, на который он ответил, что не знает, потому что у него нет такого опыта. 
Зато у нас на форуме все знают, как там Татхагата себя чувствует. 

Я могу только по косвенным признакам делать выводы, предполагая априори, что всё, что записанно о Буддах, правда.

Так вот, если так,



> Тогда что же может узнавать татхагата, если нет ничего, что не являлось бы татхагатой?


то как Вы объясните, что Будда дал 84 000 учений для разных типов существ? Различающая способность у него осталась (или наоборот возникла), да же? А как если "нет ничего, что не являлось бы Татхагатой?"

----------


## Грег

> ...
> то как Вы объясните, что Будда дал 84 000 учений для разных типов существ? Различающая способность у него осталась (или наоборот возникла), да же? А как если "нет ничего, что не являлось бы Татхагатой?"


По моему, вы сравниваете мокрое с зелёным.  :Confused: 

Будде не нужно ничего узнавать. Всё, что нужно существам у него имеется в полном объёме.
Будда - это, ИМХО, как бы, зеркало в которое смотрят существа.
Соответственно, зеркало отражает существ такими, какие они есть.
Т.е. они видят только то, что способны на данный момент увидеть и только те учения которые способны воспринять.

----------


## Neroli

> Если ум [Будды] находится за пределами двойственных оценок, то он не сортирует никого на Татхагат и не-Татхагат. Для него все просветлены изначально, да и собственно достигать-то нечего. Если сказано, что все дхармы пусты и не имеют характеристик, то следовательно "просветленный" и "непросветленный" - это всего лишь "ярлыки", которые приписывает явлениям ум, попавший в путы двойственности.
> 
> Мэцонма Парани так подытожила сущностный смысл: "Изначально нет двойственности будд и живых существ, если понять это высшее знание..."


Дима, а почему нельзя на мой вопрос ответить "да, да" или "нет, нет"?
Мне интересно не как там всё где-то "лалалай", а как это произойдет. Как будет выглядеть в глазах других существ, которые запишут жизнеописание Просветленного. Вот я читала про Друкпу Кюнле, так там особо не было про двойственность не-двойственность. Приставил бошки животных к телу, они ожили и убежали -))

Вопрос в том различает Будда или нет, кто перед ним. 
Пример, Будда учит ученика и тот достигает Просветления. Будда поймет, что ученик просветлел и прекратит обучать или продолжит его обучение, т.к. для него нет никой разницы и нет никакой двойственности?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Пример, Будда учит ученика и тот достигает Просветления. Будда поймет, что ученик просветлел и прекратит обучать или продолжит его обучение, т.к. для него нет никой разницы и нет никакой двойственности?


А как Будда учит ученика  :Smilie: , насильно что ли?
Будда же не бегает за учеником, ученик сам учится.
И учится до тех пор пока самому этому ученику нужно.
Будде, вообще-то, ИМХО, и не нужно знать когда заканчивать.  :Smilie: 
Будда, всё равно, что солнце, а его учение - это его свет.
Солце светит всем. Каждый вправе "взять" столько света, сколько ему нужно.
главное, чтобы это солнце вообще присутствовало.

----------


## Грег

> А если бывший ученик подумал что он просветлён уже (а это не так) и создал собственную школу, Будда будет говорить что его школа не эффективна, так как его бывший ученик не достиг Освобождения?


 :Smilie: 
Думаю, такое поведение Будде не свойственно.
Я думаю, он просто будет давать своё учение.
Что, в общем-то, он и делал 2500 лет назад.



> Это "солнце" могло святить только для самого себя, однако начало проповедовать, видимо была мотивация.


Будда ничего не начинает и не заканчивает.
Ниоткуда не приходит и никуда не уходит.
Ведь не зря в сутрах он называет себя "так приходящий".
Будда как солнце светит всегда и всем, не отбирая кого-то специально.
Будда не может не давать учение, благодаря своей бодхитите.
Светоносность - это его свойство, неотъемлемое качество.

----------


## Грег

> Ну так а распознавать он учение своего бывшего ученика будет как ложное? а его самого, как не освободившегося от омрачений?


А зачем ему это нужно?  :Smilie: 
Он просто даёт учение.

Будда, ИМХО, подобен зеркалу. У зеркала нет задачи распознавать то, что в нем отражается. Оно просто отражает.
Отражает всё, что перед ним возникает.
Оно отражает нас и все учения, которые мы способны распознать.

Вы, ИМХО, путаете Будду с обычным человеком, которому обязательно нужно что-то делать - распознавать, приходить, уходить и т.д.

----------


## Грег

> Ну так а распознавать он учение своего бывшего ученика будет как ложное? а его самого, как не освободившегося от омрачений?


Вообще, говорят, что Будда всех видит как будд.
В Дзогчене говорится - все изначально просветлены. 
Думаю, Будда так всех и видит - изначально просветлёнными.
Так как же Будда, в этом случае, может видеть заблуждающихся "небудд"?
Не свойственны, ИМХО, Будде такие понятия - ложно/неложно.
Это всё наши двойственные представления.

Так что, ИМХО, опять же, некорректный вопрос.

Вы опять перестали бить свою бабушку?  :Wink:

----------


## Иван Ран

Сергей, мои вопросы это намёки на ваши потенциальные ответы, которые бы основывались на вашем знании сутр, а не на вашем "ИМХО" или вашей "астральной поэзии".

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, мои вопросы это намёки на ваши потенциальные ответы, которые бы основывались на вашем знании сутр, а не на вашем "ИМХО" или вашей "астральной поэзии".


Это раздел Дзогчен, а не цитатник из Сутр.
А я не Будда, дающий учение, поэтому использую "ИМХО", дабы было понятно, чот я не Дхарму даю, пытаюсь пересказать то, что смог понять из слов учителей - *как я смог понять*.

А вот посетителей, цитирующих Сутры и вещающих как бы от имени Будды, Цонкапы и др. учителей я на форуме встречаю регулярно.

----------


## Грег

> Всё, всё, вопросов больше не имею, абсурдность уже слишком очевидна...


Вы тоже почитали бы книги по Дзогчену.
Вам список дать?

Если мои слова в разделе Дзогчен не соответствуют тому, что говорится в учении Дзогчен, или тому, что говорят учителя Дзогчен, то это подлежит обсуждению.

Так что, попрошу вас развернуть подробнее ваше замечание об абсурдности.
И попрошу опираться не на ваши личные воззрения, а на учение Дзогчен, коли уж вы беседуете в разделе Дзогчен.

----------


## Грег

> Ну раз вы просите, то я могу вам указать на то, по отношению к чему было замечание об абсурдности. Это *ваши* домыслы о зеркальных свойствах будды и ваша спекуляция на тему недвойственности.


Символ учения Дзогчен - Мелонг (металлическое зеркало).
Говорится, что естественное состояние в Дзогчене подобно зеркалу. Поэтому, один из способов передачи в Дзогчене - использование зеркала.
Будда постоянно пребывает в естественном состоянии, которое подобно зеркалу.
Дальше продолжать?


Иван Ран, почитайте книги для начала, чтобы ознакомится хотя бы с общими представлениями Дзогчен.
Я могу подготовить список литературы различных авторов.

Если вы что-то не знаете, это ещё не повод объявлять вам неизвестное абсурдом.

Какое именно моё замечание о недвойственности вас так затронуло?
В чём именно оно не согласуется с воззрением Дзогчен?

Я, в общем-то, не претендую на полноту знания, но слушать замечания людей, не знакомых хотя бы с основами обсуждаемого учения, ИМХО не стоит.

*Мотивируйте!*



> Ну я ж не будда, как же я могу говорить от имени учителей Дзогчена, только имхо...


Вас не просят говорить от имени учителей Дзогчена.
Но попробуйте рассуждать в разделе Дзогчен с позиций именно этого учения.

----------


## Иван Ран

Сергей, вы действительно не помните о чём идёт разговор или это такой "незаметный" софистический ход? В любом случае, я напомню. 




> 1) Будда обладает Всеведением?
> 2) Будда пребывает в Ригпа?
> 3) Один Будда может сказать, что перед ним другой Будда?
> 4) Будда не может сказать, что существо перед ним находится в Ригпа?
> Если на всё ответ "да", то 1,3 и 4 противоречат друг другу.
> Либо:
> 5) Будда распознает Будду по каким-то другим признакам, а не потому что тот в Ригпа.





> Символ учения Дзогчен - Мелонг (металлическое зеркало).
> Говорится, что естественное состояние в Дзогчене подобно зеркалу. Поэтому, один из способов передачи в Дзогчене - использование зеркала.
> Будда постоянно пребывает в естественном состоянии, которое подобно зеркалу.
> Дальше продолжать?


О да, хорошем продолжением будет цитата, чтобы все поняли контекст того, что имеют ввиду когда сравнивают ригпа с зеркалом. Из ваших слов пока выходит только то, что Будда не способен ни чему научить, так как _Будда, ИМХО, подобен зеркалу. У зеркала нет задачи распознавать то, что в нем отражается. Оно просто отражает.
Отражает всё, что перед ним возникает.Оно отражает нас и все учения, которые мы способны распознать.
_




> Какое именно моё замечание о недвойственности вас так затронуло?
> В чём именно оно не согласуется с воззрением Дзогчен?


Меня затронуло вот это 

_В Дзогчене говорится - все изначально просветлены.
Думаю, Будда так всех и видит - изначально просветлёнными.
Так как же Будда, в этом случае, может видеть заблуждающихся "небудд"?
Не свойственны, ИМХО, Будде такие понятия - ложно/неложно.
Это всё наши двойственные представления._
Будда оказывается не способен распознавать омрачения, не способен распознавать 4БИ... вы тут Сергей против ума высказывались, а очевидную алогичную конструкцию своего ума не замечаете, на ней основываетесь, подгоняя её под вырванные из контекста слова Учителей, вот и выходит абсурд.

----------


## Калдэн

> Это раздел Дзогчен, а не цитатник из Сутр.


Цитатник из книжек по Дзогчену?
На самом деле,  стрёмное занятие - отделять всторону   Сутру от Дзогчена.  Разве учение Великого Совершенства не объемлет в себе учение Сутры? 
Довольно  смело-самонадеянно с Вашей стороны.



> Вы тоже почитали бы книги по Дзогчену.
> Вам список дать?


 Ну и как? Помогло хвилософствование ?

----------


## Грег

Это к первому посту данной темы.
Воможно и поможет...

Золотые письмена: тексты традиции Дзогчен
http://avatargroup.ru/booksreader.aspx?dbid=335



> Вхождение в системы Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена 
> 
> В системе Сутры, известной также под названием Лакшанаяна, "колесница различения свойств и характеристик", воззрение культивируется посредством чтения авторитетных текстов буддизма и логического анализа (dpyad-pa, санскр. vicara), то есть посредством рассуждении и умозаключений. Упоминая об этом, Патрул Ринпоче употребляет тибетское выражение lung rig, где lung означает "писания", a rig — "понимание". В системе Сутры термин "Ригпа" (rig pa) означает просто "знание", или "ведение" (в противоположность неведению). Но в системе Дзогчена этот же термин имеет совершенно особое значение, поэтому важно понять различие употребления термина "Ригпа" в Сутре и в Дзогчене. В рамках системы Сутры говорится о трех источниках достоверного познания (mtshan-ma, санскр. pramdna):
> 
> 1) достоверное познание как результат прямого восприятия (санскр. pratynksn-pramana);
> 
> 2) достоверное познание как результат рассуждений и умозаключений (санскр. апитапа-ргатапа);
> 
> 3) достоверное познание как результат чтения Писаний и сочинений авторитетных носителей традиции (санскр. agnmci-pramana).
> ...


Здесь, об интеллекте и интеллектуальной деятельности:

там же- 



> Дзогченпа может, подобно Лонгчену Рабджампе, быть выдающимся философом и ученым своего времени и писать сочинения по Дзогчену, подобные "Семи сокровищам" (mDzod bdun) вышеупомянутого автора. Но суть не в этом. Дзогчен не является философией, подобной другим философским системам. Действительно, Дзогчен возможно изложить философским языком, но метод, присущий Дзогчену — это не философский анализ или систематическое изложение метафизики. Однако ошибкой будет сказать, что Дзогчен отвергает интеллект и интеллектуальную деятельность или не питает к ним уважения. Разум полезен и необходим. Он является средством для достижения определенных целей, но в Дзогчене во главу угла ставится не он, а Ригпа. Рассуждения должны с пользой применяться по мере необходимости, но не следует также забывать о свойственной всякому рассуждению ограниченности. Ригпа же — это разумность, находящаяся за пределами как рассуждений (dpyad-pa), так и самого интеллекта (blo-gros). Целью всех практик Дзогчена является умение сохранять внимательность и действовать разумно в любых ситуациях. В состоянии высшего созерцания с максимальной эффективностью действуют как рассудок, так и интуиция. Состояние Дзогчен полностью свободно от всякой неясности, проистекающей из бессознательных импульсов настоящей и прошедших жизней. Это состояние, являющееся центром всякого существа, характеризуется двумя качествами: пустотностью и ясностью. Пустотностью — в силу полной открытости и отсутствия пределов и ограничений, когда все возможности присутствуют одновременно. Ясностью же в силу того, что в нем присутствует не только ясная лучезарность, но также и разум.

----------


## Грег

> На самом деле,  стрёмное занятие - отделять всторону   Сутру от Дзогчена.  Разве учение Великого Совершенства не объемлет в себе учение Сутры? 
> Довольно  смело-самонадеянно с Вашей стороны.


Хм... Разве это я провёл класификацию тибетских традиций и "разделил" на учения Сутр, Тантр и Дзогчена?  :EEK!: 

Дзогчен в полной мере объемлет все учения, он является сутью всех учений, но в Дзогчене есть специфические методы, отличные от Сутрийских.
Что, об этом нельзя говорить?



> Ну и как? Помогло хвилософствование ?


Калдэн, я ведь не с вами разговаривал. Я думаю вы и сами найдёте нужную литературу.
Почитают книги, узнают хотя бы основные понятия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это к первому посту данной теме.
> Воможно и поможет...
> 
> Золотые письмена: тексты традиции Дзогчен
> http://avatargroup.ru/booksreader.aspx?dbid=335
> 
> Вхождение в системы Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена 
> 
> В системе Сутры, известной также под названием Лакшанаяна, "колесница различения свойств и характеристик", воззрение культивируется посредством чтения авторитетных текстов буддизма и логического анализа (dpyad-pa, санскр. vicara), то есть *посредством рассуждении и умозаключений*.


То есть надо понимать так, что этим практика Сутры, по мнению автора, исчерпывается?
А как же тогда понимать использование в практике Сутры начитывания мантры?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А как же тогда понимать использование в практике Сутры начитывания мантры?


Насколько я понимаю, начитывание мантры - это уже больше тантрийский метод, или его элементы.
Мантра, обычно связана с каким-либо божеством, связана с получением передачи на неё и визуализацией.
А это всё уже тантрийские методы.

могу и ошибаться...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насколько я понимаю, начитывание мантры - это уже больше тантрийский метод, или его элементы.
> Мантра, обычно связана с каким-либо божеством, связана с получением передачи на неё и визуализацией.
> А это всё уже тантрийские методы.
> могу и ошибаться...


Тогда получается, что есть метод практики Сутры сердца как танры, так что-ли?
Там есть и мантра и божество.

----------


## Грег

> Тогда получается, что есть метод практики Сутры сердца как танры, так что-ли?
> Там есть и мантра и божество.


Работа с божествами, визуализацией, преображением, и энергией  - это всё тантрийская практика
И, насколько я знаю, в других нетибетских нетантрических традициях практик божеств нет.
Их нет ни в Тхераваде, ни в Дзене, к примеру.
Хотя... где-то на форуме говорилось о божествах-охранителях в Тхераваде.

Есть то, что в тибетской традиции называется практикой уровня Сутры.
А то, что ВЫ называете Сутрой, я не знаю.
Подозреваю, что 1-е и 2-е - это вещи разные.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

А вот тут о зеркале:

Золотые письмена: тексты традиции Дзогчен
http://avatargroup.ru/booksreader.aspx?dbid=335



> Не следует также думать, что ментальный анализ (yid dpynd) является подходящей для Дзогчена медитативной практикой. Однако это не значит, что не следует использовать рассуждения и анализ тогда, когда это правильно п необходимо. Даже пребывая в состоянии самадхи, мастер, достигший реализации (сиддха) может ходить, говорить, думать, рассуждать и делать все необходимое. Но, в отличие от обычных существ, он делает это с полным осознанием. При этом сиддха не просто в блаженстве переживает все происходящее, едва осознавая, что его окружает, подобно наркоману, накурившемуся гашиша. Он точно и ясно воспринимает мир и свои действия в нем, видя их подобие отражениям в зеркале. Внутренней точкой равновесия сиддха, чем бы он ни занимался, является Ригпа. Поэтому его можно назвать также видьядха-рой, или ригдзином (rig-pa 'dzin-pa), что в переводе означает "держатель" ('dzin-pa) "осознавания" (rig-pa). Это и является тем качеством, которое отличает реализованного мастера, сиддха, от обычного человека, постоянно находящегося в состоянии неуравновешенности и дисбаланса. Вся активность сиддха вращается вокруг одного центра притяжения, этого неповторимого состояния истинного Осознания. Он движется по миру, подобно опытному танцору, стремительно летящему в танце сквозь многолюдный зал, никогда не спотыкаясь, ни разу не задев окружающих, постоянно осознавая все происходящее вокруг него.
> 
> Дзогченпа может, подобно Лонгчену Рабджампе, быть выдающимся философом и ученым своего времени и писать сочинения по Дзогчену, подобные "Семи сокровищам" (mDzod bdun) вышеупомянутого автора. Но суть не в этом. Дзогчен не является философией, подобной другим философским системам. Действительно, Дзогчен возможно изложить философским языком, но метод, присущий Дзогчену — это не философский анализ или систематическое изложение метафизики. Однако ошибкой будет сказать, что Дзогчен отвергает интеллект и интеллектуальную деятельность или не питает к ним уважения. Разум полезен и необходим. Он является средством для достижения определенных целей, но в Дзогчене во главу угла ставится не он, а Ригпа. Рассуждения должны с пользой применяться по мере необходимости, но не следует также забывать о свойственной всякому рассуждению ограниченности. Ригпа же — это разумность, находящаяся за пределами как рассуждений (dpyad-pa), так и самого интеллекта (blo-gros). Целью всех практик Дзогчена является умение сохранять внимательность и действовать разумно в любых ситуациях. В состоянии высшего созерцания с максимальной эффективностью действуют как рассудок, так и интуиция. Состояние Дзогчен полностью свободно от всякой неясности, проистекающей из бессознательных импульсов настоящей и прошедших жизней. Это состояние, являющееся центром всякого существа, характеризуется двумя качествами: пустотностью и ясностью. Пустотностью — в силу полной открытости и отсутствия пределов и ограничений, когда все возможности присутствуют одновременно. Ясностью же в силу того, что в нем присутствует не только ясная лучезарность, но также и разум.
> ...
> 
> ...
> Подлинное Осознание подобно зеркалу, отражающему многообразие проявлений  (rtsal) ума, который сам по себе остается при этом незатронутым ими, подобно старику, который, сидя в парке, наблюдает за игрой детей. 
> ...
> 
> ...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Работа с божествами, визуализацией, преображением, и энергией  - это всё тантрийская практика
> И, насколько я знаю, в других нетибетских нетантрических традициях практик божеств нет.


Для начала можно бы с мантрой разбраться.
Не станете же Вы утверждать, что "ом гате гате..." в Тибете придумали. Да и Юм Ченмо в виде йидама - тоже не тибетское изобретение.
Так что, похоже, схема, кот. дает Рейнольдс, когда говорит, что в Сутре
"воззрение культивируется посредством чтения авторитетных текстов буддизма и логического анализа (dpyad-pa, санскр. vicara), то есть посредством рассуждении и умозаключений"сильно упрощенная, вплоть до искажения.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> воззрение культивируется посредством чтения авторитетных текстов буддизма и логического анализа (dpyad-pa, санскр. vicara), то есть посредством рассуждении и умозаключений.
> 			
> 		
> 
> То есть надо понимать так, что этим практика Сутры, по мнению автора, исчерпывается?


Сергей, вы право слово, вчитывайтесь прежде чем отстреливаться?!  :Smilie: 
Черным по белому написано: культивируется ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ. 
Воззрение вы слышали что такое? Взгляд. Отношение. Например воззрение/взгляд на благое и неблагое, то, что следует преумножать и что следует отбросить. Прежде чем практиковать, надо безусловно иметь некое понимание, что и зачем ты собираешься например изменить. Культивация воззрения значит углубление понимания внутреннего содержания практики.
Так что практика опирается на воззрение, но очевидно им не исчерпывается. Поэтому ваш вопрос насчет сутры.. он кагбэ ни о чём. Ничего такого не утверждалось, что вы этой цитате приписываете.

Далее, насчёт мантры. Вы сами какое-нибудь практическое отношение к йоге мантры имеете, чтобы утверждать, что использование мантр в тантре, в практике (буддийского)божества и в сутре - это одно и то же? Ваши представления основаны только на том, что и там и сям есть некие слова, которые надо бубнить?
Это совсем не один и тот же тип практики, я вас заверяю. Если вам хоть чуть-чуть это действительно интересно, а не для того, чтобы впустую колыхать воздух на форуме - получите объяснения по тантрической практике йидама и по практике Праджняпарамиты от аутентичного мастера, от одного или от разных. Если захотите потом - расскажете нам уже обоснованно, чем они похожи и чем отличаются.

Понимаете, Рейнольдс, или тем более Намхай Норбу Римпоче, это совсем не нашего с вами полёта птицы. Люди, которые не понимая не то чтобы дзогчена (этого Ракитин вообще имхо зря требует  :Smilie: , а не имея никаких значимых достижений, а следовательно и внутреннего понимания и в своей то традиции (у кого она вообще есть) - берутся оспаривать довольно глубокий системный анализ, сделанный в терминах, которые им даже не знакомы. Они показывают только глубину невежества.
Скромнее надо быть мне кажется. Это БУДДИЙСКИЙ форум, а не философский кабак.

----------


## Neroli

> А как Будда учит ученика , насильно что ли?
> Будда же не бегает за учеником, ученик сам учится.
> И учится до тех пор пока самому этому ученику нужно.
> Будде, вообще-то, ИМХО, и не нужно знать когда заканчивать. 
> Будда, всё равно, что солнце, а его учение - это его свет.
> Солце светит всем. Каждый вправе "взять" столько света, сколько ему нужно.
> главное, чтобы это солнце вообще присутствовало.


Сергей, я спросила всего ничего:



> Будда поймет, что ученик просветлел и прекратит обучать или продолжит его обучение, т.к. для него нет никой разницы и нет никакой двойственности?


Своим ответом вы даете понять, что Будду с его учением уже не остановить, раз уж он начал. Вы действительно считаете, что, скажем, ННР не заметит, что один из его учеников достиг реализации и продолжит как ни в чем не бывало передавать ему тоже, что и всегда? Или может быть вы слышали, чтобы Ринпоче читал лекции ученикам, в отсутвие оных? (почему нет, он же солнце, светит себе и светит, какая разница?).  
Я всё время жизнеописание Другпа Кюнле вспомнаю. Был он "божественным сумасбродом", чудные совершал поступки, но не было в них явного неадеквата, такого какой из ваших утверждений вытекает.
Так что либо Вы бредите, либо Друкпа Кюнле не был реализованным мастером. Какой вариант выбрать, Сергей?

зы: А с солнцем сравнивают сострадание Будд, помоему.

----------


## Neroli

> Различающая мудрость Будды совершенна. Он, все всяких сомнений, сможет отличить одно существо от другого - собаку от кошки, шудру от бхармана, мужчину от женщины и т.д.


Ну вот и скажите уже, Дима, поймет Будда, что его ученик достиг реализации или не поймет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> берутся оспаривать довольно глубокий системный анализ, сделанный в терминах, которые им даже не знакомы. Они показывают только глубину невежества.


Ух ты, строгий какой!
Ну давайте по-подробнее.

Махамудра системы Сутры, как метод, состоит в установлении воззрения на основе созерцания, а не «посредством чтения авторитетных текстов буддизма и логического анализа, то есть рассуждений и умозаключений», как утверждает Рейнольдс.

Суть воззрения в этой системе состоит в том, чтобы «…распознавать всё, что возникает [в сфере восприятия] (snang ba)» как единства пустоты и существования:
Явленное не затмевает пустоту, пустота не прерывает [потока] явлений; так возникает превосходный путь прямого видения единства пустоты и зависимого возникновения.
Поэтому утверждение о том, что *целью* практики системы Сутры является одно лишь видение пустотности кажется мне сомнительным и требующим разъяснений (которых я, собственно, и добиваюсь от досточтимых знатоков традиции). 

Кроме всего прочего еще и потому, что в системе Сутры СОДЕРЖИТСЯ ВООЗРЕНИЕ О ПРИРОДЕ УМА КАК ОБ ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОМ ЯСНОМ СВЕТЕ, а также методы освоения (sgom pa) такого воззрения. С такой точки зрения постижение пустотности является в этой системе не целью, а методом. Целью же является изначальный ум ясного света, так же как в Тантре и в Дзогчене.




> Воззрение вы слышали что такое? Взгляд. Отношение. Например воззрение/взгляд на благое и неблагое, то, что следует преумножать и что следует отбросить.


Так трактуется воззрение в Тхераваде. И к чему Вы это?




> Если захотите потом - расскажете нам уже обоснованно, чем они похожи и чем отличаются.


С удовольствием выслушал бы от Вас.

----------

Хайам (06.12.2008)

----------


## Айвар

Путаница в головах возникает не от того, что, как известно,  (для всех) сутры включают в себя  авторитетные высказывания (Будд и бодхисаттв), изложенные в форме изречений, диалогов и притч. И не от того, что традиционным буддиийский способ обучения заключается в слушании, размышлении и созерцании. А от чего? - А от смешения логического! Когда одно и тоже понятие используется в разных модусах.  

Поэтому вроде как бы и нет никакой системы сутр, а есть скорее законченное по форме и смыслу произведение того или иного автора. А с другой стороны сутра это ничто иное как свод законов , та же Дхарма (которая излагается систематически).

Мы имеем три корзины учения Винаяю, Сутру и Абхидхарму. В Винае мы призываем Будду. В Сутре мы призываем Будд и бодхисаттв. В Абхидхарме мы призываем Манджушри.
Но сособ изложения или литературная форма схожи.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Махамудра системы Сутры..


А можно поинтересоваться откуда вы это взяли, и что за текст/автора вы цитировали?
Я почему спрашиваю: есть "Сутра Махамудра", наряду с "Тантра Махамудрой" и "Махамудра-Сутью". Но это подразделения *внутри* махамудры. Это не значит, что сутра махамудры относится к сутраяне. В ней описываются стадии продвижения по пяти путям и десяти бхуми. Поэтому она очевидно отличается от дзогчен, даже если в наставлениях говорится о чем-нибудь недвойственном.
А что за "махамудра системы сутры" - мне не известно. И даже Гуглю неизвестно. И Яндексу.
Если вы откроете из каких *сутр* вы тут цитировали, то мы их сможем вместе почитать и понять, относится ли это к "системе сутры" или к чему ещё.




> Явленное не затмевает пустоту, пустота не прерывает [потока] явлений; так возникает превосходный путь прямого видения единства пустоты и зависимого возникновения.


И что? 
Тут же прямо написано, что это созерцание направлено на видение именно *пустоты* в её проявленном аспекте. Цель наставления создать возможность непрерывной медитации на пустоту, вне сессий.
Никто не говорит, что практикующие сутры не медитируют, что они только размышляют.

Вершиной воззрения системы сутры является Праджняпарамита-сутра, включая весь праджняпарамитский корпус, полностью развитая в школе системе мадхьямака. Или йогачара кому ближе. Если практика заключена в осуществлении смысла ПП-сутры, то это практика системы сутры. Даже если есть похожие слова, выражающие воззрение, главный то вопрос стоит в том, а что же именно там ДЕЛАЮТ? На основе этого воззрения. Именно это определяет колесницу.
Например для тантры понимание пустотности - ключевое, но в тантре цель не осуществление праджняпарамиты, можно сказать это только основание для достижения. И махамудре, как вершине тантрической системе тоже. В дзогчене и подавно.




> Кроме всего прочего еще и потому, что в системе Сутры СОДЕРЖИТСЯ ВООЗРЕНИЕ О ПРИРОДЕ УМА КАК ОБ ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОМ ЯСНОМ СВЕТЕ, а также методы освоения (sgom pa) такого воззрения.


Клёва. Где именно?




> Так трактуется воззрение в Тхераваде. И к чему Вы это?


Это я к примеру. Там было написано.




> С удовольствием выслушал бы от Вас.


Мне непонятна причина вашего гипотетического удовольствия. Вы же не собираетесь последовать моим объяснениям в своей практике, я не являюсь аутентичным учителем и у нас с вами даже нет никакой выдающейся кармической связи, чтобы вы мои объяснения выслушивали серьезно.
Следовательно эти слова будут на ветер. А слова про смысл пути тайной мантры например, мне на ветер бросать жалко.
Понимаете меня?

Есть специально обученные люди. Они десятки лет готовились объяснять малопонятные вещи, публике которая заинтересована в чем то своём. К ним лучше и обращаться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можно поинтересоваться откуда вы это взяли, и что за текст/автора вы цитировали?


Это Первый Панчен-лама с комментариями Далай-ламы. Уже приводил сноску ранее:
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-maham.htm
Кстати, сейчас вышел новый перевод с комментарием на автокоментарий (а не только на коренной текст).




> Я почему спрашиваю: есть "Сутра Махамудра"…
> А что за "махамудра системы сутры" - мне не известно. И даже Гуглю неизвестно. И Яндексу.


Помилуйте, ну как же можно считать гугль источником? Там действительно кто-то не вполне грамотный написал «Сутра Махамудра». Но из простого грамматического прочтения тибетского термина mdo lugs kyi phyag chen следует его правильный перевод как "махамудра системы сутры", а вовсе не то, что написано в Вики.




> *СХ:*
> Кроме всего прочего еще и потому, что в системе Сутры СОДЕРЖИТСЯ ВООЗРЕНИЕ О ПРИРОДЕ УМА КАК ОБ ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОМ ЯСНОМ СВЕТЕ, а также методы освоения (sgom pa) такого воззрения. 
> Клёва. Где именно?


В Аштасахасрике:

В уме нет самого ума,
Потому что его природа – ясный свет.

Вот как комментирует это место Далай-лама:
   Первая часть этого утверждения, «В уме», включает в себя всю полноту смысла Четырех Благородных Истин, первого поворота колеса Учения.
   Вторая часть первой строки, «...нет самого ума», охватывает все значение Сутр мудрости (Праджняпарамиты), составляющих основу второго поворота колеса Учения.
   Смысл второй строки, «Потому что его природа – ясный свет», содержит в себе сущность третьего поворота колеса Учения. Это относится не к тем сутрам, которые являются каноническими источниками учения Читтаматры, развивавшегося в рамках школы Йогачара, а к таким, как Сутра зародыша состояния Будды, на основе которой написан трактат Майтрейи Высшая тантра Махаяны. *В нем говорится о природе ума как об изначальном ясном свете*.
   Слова «природа ума – ясный свет» воплощают в себе конечную цель учений Высшей Йога-тантры, где основное внимание в практике уделяется достижению переживания вместерожденного изначального ума ясного света. А в учении Дзогчен сам ясный свет, и только он один, является предметом практики и предстает во всей своей обнаженности. Можно сказать, что Дзогчен – это практика одного лишь ясного света, или обнаженного ригпа.

Т.о., здесь, в сутре Праджняпарамиты, мы видим декларацию окончательного воззрения. А система сутрической махамудры предлагает методы его реализации.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (07.12.2008), Хайам (07.12.2008)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Это Первый Панчен-лама с комментариями Далай-ламы.


А. Понятно.
Ну что тут сказать. Во-первых там ещё во введении всё написано чем отличается махамудра сутры от махамудры тантры. Принципиально.
"В сутре мы используем метод и мудрость как отдельные вещи — иными словами, они прилагаются к своим объектам по-разному. Следовательно, они культивируются по отдельности, а затем соединяются воедино. *Это и есть главный момент, который обсуждается в тексте.*"

при этом
"*метод* в контексте подхода сутры .. Это бодхичитта, основанная на любви и сострадании."
а
"*Мудрость* .. — это верное воззрение, постигающее пустоту"
Т.е. здесь совершенно классически расписано как практиковать по дидактическому подходу сутры. Что практиковать уже дело второе. Тут например махамудру.
Есть и подход изложения тантры. Он другой. Есть и подход сущностный, т.е. излагаемый напрямую, без этих толерантных блужданий вокруг да около.

Что касается дзогчена - в дзогчене нет ни темы раздельного практикования метода и мудрости, нет и их сведения в одно посредством практики, как в тантре. Мудрость (взгляд) дзогчена не является рассмотрением вещей или я, в том числе и их пустотности. Метод в дзогчен не является культивированием чего-либо. 
Чем же они являются? - получайте объяснения у аутентичных учителей.

Хотя рассмотрение пустотности вещей и я, а так же медитация классической, сутраянской бодхичитты и используются для подготовки ума ученика, в самой практике дзогчена они не являются ни медитацией ни методом, а иногда прямо называются отвлечениями - естественно для того, кто уже имеет актуальное состояние дзогчен и может опираться на него.

Во-вторых.
Обратите внимание. Первый Панчен-Лама родился в 14 веке нашей эры. Махамудра как традиция основана Тилопой, классическим тантрическим йогином, который жил в 10 веке нашей эры. То есть махамудра это своего рода модерн, позднее развитие смычки праджняпарамиты и тантры.
А сутраяна, о которой вы, Сергей, спрашивали, это более раннее явление. Как *воззрение* она оформилась в трудах Нагарджуны (2 в. н.э.) и Асанги с Васубандху (4 в. н.э.). А как метод и практика опиралась почти на то же основание, что и тхеравада: шила, дана, праджня и прочая виная. До тех пор, пока не начала смешиваться тантрой, во время буддийского ренессанса последней.
Что же удивительного в итоге в том, что Первый Панчен-Лама, будучи гелуг, имея традиционное классическое сутраянское образование, описывает метод постижения махамудры в дидактическом стиле сутры?? Как его учили, так и систематизировал. Отдельные мудрость и метод, постепенщина, ступени бодхисаттв, ещё поди и тщательно разводимые относительная и абсолютные истины(я там сильно вчитываться не стал). Это просто подход, или как перевод на другой язык.
Так, говорить в итоге "в сутре есть своя махамудра" это примерно то же, что считать перевод Пушкина на английский, в нашем случае на староанглийский, тк система сутры старше махамудры - английским Пушкиным. Но Пушкин есть Пушкин и лучше всего его читать в оригинале, а не перепеве. Некоторые любопытно перепевают, но оригинал есть оригинал  :Smilie: 




> его правильный перевод как "махамудра системы сутры", а вовсе не то, что написано в Вики.


Для начала я опирался не на Вики, а на слова Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче и Чоки Ньима Ринпоче. Но в любом случае дело не в этом. Сутра это формирование 2-4 века н.э. А Махамудра 10го. У Нагарджуны, Чандракирти, Васубандху никакой махамудры нет. Есть сутра, есть махамудра и есть её ещё более поздние стилизации. У сутры самой по себе никакой махамудры нет и не было. Сутра это путь отречения и очищения от ядов, шаматхи и випашьяны и поведения бодхисаттвы.




> В Аштасахасрике


А, ну так и говорили бы. Аштасахасрика - это известная 8-тысячная Праджняпарамита сутра. Корпус этих текстов датируется 1-2 веком н.э., т.е. является основанием для систематизации мадхьямакой и йогачарой впоследствии. Всё это сильно задолго до Тилопы.
Основное содержание этой сутры, как и прочих: объяснение пустотности феноменов и превозношение сострадательной деятельности бодхисаттв. Т.е. классический сутрический подход мудрости и метода.
То, что там упоминается "ясный свет" не делает его сутью метода. Это ведь только иллюстрация основной мысли о пустотности феноменов: контекст указания "в уме нет ума, тк он по сути ясный свет" является указанием именно на пустотный аспект ума. Т.е. это исследование всё той же "пустоты как абсолютной истины (сутры)", о которой вы спрашивали там ранее. Куда ни ткни - пустота. Это и считается в сутре предельным пониманием. Даже говоря о ясном свете ума, сутра говорит о пустоте.
Но не в дзогчене.




> Вот как комментирует это место Далай-лама:
> Смысл второй строки, «Потому что его природа – ясный свет», содержит в себе сущность третьего поворота колеса Учения. Это относится не к тем сутрам, которые являются каноническими источниками учения Читтаматры, развивавшегося в рамках школы Йогачара, а к таким, как Сутра зародыша состояния Будды, на основе которой написан трактат Майтрейи Высшая тантра Махаяны. *В нем говорится о природе ума как об изначальном ясном свете*.
>    Слова «природа ума – ясный свет» воплощают в себе конечную цель учений Высшей Йога-тантры, где основное внимание в практике уделяется достижению переживания вместерожденного изначального ума ясного света.


Вот пожалуйста, тут Далай-Лама фактически говорит о том же, что и я выше. Ясный свет ясному свету рознь. И пошли эти "тантры махаяны" как позднее творчество йогачарских йогинов, занимавшихся практикой именно тантры.
Позанимались, прозрели сущность ума в таком виде, написали.




> А в учении Дзогчен сам ясный свет, и только он один, является предметом практики и предстает во всей своей обнаженности. Можно сказать, что Дзогчен – это практика одного лишь ясного света, или обнаженного ригпа.


А это, я бы заметил, личное мнение Далай-Ламы. Потому что в дзогчене ещё много других опор кроме ясного света. Я знаю ещё минимум 2, равно популярных в коренных тантрах. При всём моём уважении к Далай Ламе, гелугпинский дзогчен довольно оригинальное явление  :Smilie: 




> Т.о., здесь, в сутре Праджняпарамиты, мы видим декларацию окончательного воззрения. А система сутрической махамудры предлагает методы его реализации.


Опаньки. А что по вашему предлагает тогда тантра-махамудра и махамудра-суть, если всё кагбэ окончательно исчерпала "сутрическая махамудра"?!

----------

Грег (07.12.2008), куру хунг (07.12.2008)

----------


## Aion

> Когда Шакьямуни повернул колесо учения боги каким-то образом прознали, что «запущено было Татхагатой Колесо Дхаммы»... 
> ...Откуда они узнали, что это Татхагата? Им кто-то сказал или они сами смогли оценить способности Победоносного? Сие нам неведомо.


"Боги" - это автономные психические комплексы, а поскольку отдельной от коллективной психики не бывает, Просветление Бхагавана незамедлительно воспринялось коллективным бессознательным, а не только Поворот Колеса Учения, ведь не кто иной, как сам Брахма просил Будду принести Учение в мир...

----------


## Aion

> Это кто вам сказал? Карл Юнг? У него что-то было такое про "коллективное бессознательное".


Это общеизвестно. Юнг начал писать об этом в начале прошлого века и с тех пор его концепция в той или иной степени является достоянием общественного сознания. 



> А это откуда?


Оттуда же.  :Cool:

----------

